# ***Iowa thread for 2013-2014 season***



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Can't wait to partake in this thread next year when I draw my tag :darkbeer:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Can't wait to partake in this thread next year when I draw my tag :darkbeer:


What type of land you plan on hunting?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> What type of land you plan on hunting?


Public and private both. I'm still back in forth between choosing zones 4 and 5.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Public and private both. I'm still back in forth between choosing zones 4 and 5.


Can't go wrong with either!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Can't go wrong with either!


Very true!! LOL

You hunting in the south too or are you farther north in the state?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Very true!! LOL
> 
> You hunting in the south too or are you farther north in the state?


Live in central iowa, but do most of my hunting in northern Iowa. If we ever buy some land though, it will most likely be in the southern half of the state.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

I just put a couple cameras out on one property and plan to get the rest out on my other piece of ground this weekend so trail cam pics are a few weeks out yet.

If this works, here is a pic of my 2012 buck (not use to this new tapatalk yet)









Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Real nice buck, great beams!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

My buddy and I are going to put out our cameras this weekend. These are the two I was after last year and we never laid eyes on them. I just hope they are still around. My season will start early with an ontario black bear hunt so I have been gearing more for that then deer right now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Two great bucks, hopefully they're still around!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to chime in some time this year. Only time will tell!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the buck that will be near the top of my wish list this year. Almost had him several times last year, he was a solid 160"+ last year. Saw him already this year on the 4th weekend, he was already super tall and looked old! Hoping I get him on the cams when I check at the end of the month.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I need to get my one camera out and see if another is still there.

Sent via my mobile distraction device (hacked Nexus anyone?)


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

79 days to go. I am not too excited yet but will be once it gets a little closer. The kids are keeping me busy and there is still a lot of catfishing to do yet this summer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> 79 days to go. I am not too excited yet but will be once it gets a little closer. The kids are keeping me busy and there is still a lot of catfishing to do yet this summer.


Yup I'm the same way, leave for my Canada fishing trip Thursday. When I get back from that I will be close to full deer mode.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Here's the buck that will be near the top of my wish list this year. Almost had him several times last year, he was a solid 160"+ last year. Saw him already this year on the 4th weekend, he was already super tall and looked old! Hoping I get him on the cams when I check at the end of the month.


That is a great buck! I hope he is still around this year for you. I have had a camera out in Iowa since Mid April. I hope to get back out to Iowa next month to check it. Only a 1100 mile drive each way! lol! Yea I know I am crazy!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rebbie said:


> That is a great buck! I hope he is still around this year for you. I have had a camera out in Iowa since Mid April. I hope to get back out to Iowa next month to check it. Only a 1100 mile drive each way! lol! Yea I know I am crazy!


He is still around, saw him last week! Haha now that's dedication my man! You should get the wireless cams that send emails.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> He is still around, saw him last week! Haha now that's dedication my man! You should get the wireless cams that send emails.


Yea I see that now in your post earlier. I hope you get him on your trail cameras. I left my Reconyx HC600 on my friends farm while I was out there turkey hunting in April. If I don't drive out there next month I'll just have my friend check my camera for me. I would really like to get back out there next month to hang more cameras and shoot some velvet footage. I hope I can make it happen. I have 2 points now so I might try to get a bow tag next year. If not I should draw in 2015.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I see in your location it says future iowa resident, when you plan on moving out here?


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> I see in your location it says future iowa resident, when you plan on moving out here?


If I had it my way I move tomorrow, but I still have to wait for my wife to retire from her job before we move so it might be a while. Only 10 more years or so! :sad:


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

My favorite thread of the year lol


----------



## flan (Apr 24, 2011)

North part of zone 4 is the town of Perry. My friend knows a friend that has 300ac I could hunt next season. Anybody hunt this area? Just wondering how the deer herd/hunting is around there. Mostly tree lines and creek bottoms. I hunted near Bloomfield few years back with much bigger tracks of timber. Any info will be appreciated...


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's a couple pics. Too many to post. Go to www.facebook.com/skunkriveroutfitters or www.skunkriveroutfitters.co to see the rest. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't top bubba1's pics yet but here's a couple pics I got after 3 days of having the camera out. I don't usually check that often but I had to stop at the farm anyway so I couldn't resist swapping cards.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Got another baby on the way in just a few weeks so my time afield will be limited this fall. Haven't even had time this summer to get permission or hang cameras yet, but you never know what will happen. Good luck to everybody this fall and stay safe!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Wish I had anything close to those on my cams, but so far nothing to get excited about.


----------



## ram216 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I accidently started watching hunting videos and put out cameras haha and already thinking about hunting everyday and its only july and 90 degrees. But I had cameras out for 7 days and checked had 8 differernt bucks. Here's one im going to keep my eyes on


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bubba1 said:


> Here's a couple pics. Too many to post. Go to www.facebook.com/skunkriveroutfitters or www.skunkriveroutfitters.co to see the rest.
> 
> Happy Hunting
> View attachment 1709899
> ...


Do you need a hunting buddy? :wink:


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

flan said:


> North part of zone 4 is the town of Perry. My friend knows a friend that has 300ac I could hunt next season. Anybody hunt this area? Just wondering how the deer herd/hunting is around there. Mostly tree lines and creek bottoms. I hunted near Bloomfield few years back with much bigger tracks of timber. Any info will be appreciated...


I pheasant hunt and duck hunt by perry. There is a lot of ag fields up that way and not a huge amount of timber. If the farm has some timber it should still be pretty good but definitely not considered a hot spot.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> I pheasant hunt and duck hunt by perry. There is a lot of ag fields up that way and not a huge amount of timber. If the farm has some timber it should still be pretty good but definitely not considered a hot spot.


Man I can't tell you how many monsters I have seen living in spots where at first glance you would think there is no cover at all. Up in northern iowa where I hunt, finding spots like that is the key to finding a monster that everyone else overlooks.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I put out 6 cameras last week and cannot wait to check them next month. Did you do any good in canada? A buddy and me planned a trip for next month. I can't wait for it either.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Thought I would post at least one pic from last year.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

4 cameras out on fresh batteries:star: Will keep you posted...


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Just got my cameras out on my place. I picked up some ground close to Sigourney this year, hopefully I can get some cameras up this weekend.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't wait to climb a tree


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Somebody better let the deer know Bearllee :BrownBear:is coming to town! :mg:
Better yet, don't tell them, That way ya'll will have a chance to see some. :dog1:

Before I get there they will all go to a neighboring state cause they are skeert!:elch:

So, I just ain't tellin' when I'ma comin'!:jam:


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> Just got my cameras out on my place.* I picked up some ground close to Sigourney this year,* hopefully I can get some cameras up this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


That should be some good hunting there...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Those are a couple good ones


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

On my way back from Canada now, won't be long before I'm thinking deer all the time lol.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Just put my bushnell out 2 days ago! Im a little lazy this year


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

Gotta be more pics than that people!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont even have cameras out yet. I am slacking. Supposed to be a 170s 8pointer running around one of our farms. Guess it looks like the biggest thing you ever dreamed of. We will see I guess.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice 10 and goofy buck (looks to be up to 14 scorable points now)


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice!




Pinger335 said:


> Nice 10 and goofy buck (looks to be up to 14 scorable points now)


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> I dont even have cameras out yet. I am slacking. Supposed to be a 170s 8pointer running around one of our farms. Guess it looks like the biggest thing you ever dreamed of. We will see I guess.


What is the old saying ??? Pictures talk & B*ll S*it walks, lets see some pics of that big boy (LOL).

Don't feel bad, I just put mine up on Tuesday.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

I dont understand why people pull cameras. They don't get any pictures in the house


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

Tag for Zone Six arrived in the mail a few days ago. Carrying stands and cameras up to get started soon! Gotta stop watching the Outdoor Channel, cause I'm a little too fired up for now!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out that split brow :darkbeer:


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

This guy has some interesting stuff going on. Might need another year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

I drew a tag for Zone 5. Can someone recommend some good public ground or know someone that would accept a trespass fee. I don't want a guide. Any info is greatly appreciated. PM's are welcome too.

THANKS and Good Luck to All.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Pinger335 said:


> Nice 10 and goofy buck (looks to be up to 14 scorable points now)


Nice bucks, Pinger


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's some pics from Canada. Now it's time to focus on finding some of my target bucks.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice ones for sure...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Nice ones for sure...


Ya, love the deer hunting here but the walleye fishing leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## dworz1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Iowa, Is a state on my bucket list, do they have over the counter tags, or is it all draw? I have land in Indiana, Kentucky that I hunt, I own the land in Ky, Iowa maybe someday?


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

dworz1 said:


> Iowa, Is a state on my bucket list, do they have over the counter tags, or is it all draw? I have land in Indiana, Kentucky that I hunt, I own the land in Ky, Iowa maybe someday?


You buy preference points. Depending on what zone you're trying to hunt it can take 3-5 points to draw a tag. Good luck. Southern Iowa is best. Public ground is sparce and pretty uncommon. Good luck getting permission. You can buy your way onto some farms.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Bought a zone 3 late muzzleloader season tag oday. A friend offered me to hunt some of his ground. How many deer will I see? Thismismin the loess hills area.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> On my way back from Canada now, won't be long before I'm thinking deer all the time lol.


How was the fishing APA? A buddy and I are headed up there in 20 days. I can't wait.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

NC Kansas said:


> Bought a zone 3 late muzzleloader season tag oday. A friend offered me to hunt some of his ground. How many deer will I see? Thismismin the loess hills area.


The Loess hills hold a lot of deer and some big ones, its Iowa's lesser known hot areas. If your friends ground has some food left on it for late muzzy you'll have a great hunt. Good luck!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I feel bad I have been gone to many weekends and my buddy has had to run cards himself. He just pulled these two


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya, love the deer hunting here but the walleye fishing leaves a little to be desired.


trade you a walleye trip for a week in november lol.. Come up here either right before ice up or during early ice, and catch a handful of 10-12lb eyeballs.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Man I can't tell you how many monsters I have seen living in spots where at first glance you would think there is no cover at all. Up in northern iowa where I hunt, finding spots like that is the key to finding a monster that everyone else overlooks.


Ya it can be good but tough to hunt. I have a few pheasant spots that hold mobsters but there isn't a way to hunt them really. It is very random seeing them. These spots are all ag fields with crp strips no timber to speak of


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> How was the fishing APA? A buddy and I are headed up there in 20 days. I can't wait.


Great as always, caught a bunch between 24" and 28.5". Posted some pics on the last page.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Jake Regan said:


> trade you a walleye trip for a week in november lol.. Come up here either right before ice up or during early ice, and catch a handful of 10-12lb eyeballs.


Maybe one of these years!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

maxx98 said:


> I feel bad I have been gone to many weekends and my buddy has had to run cards himself. He just pulled these two
> 
> View attachment 1720272
> 
> ...


Couple of studs right there!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> I feel bad I have been gone to many weekends and my buddy has had to run cards himself. He just pulled these two
> 
> View attachment 1720272
> 
> ...


Wow! This is why I love following the Iowa thread! You won 't get to see photos like that on the New York thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is from the first card pull after the cool down last weekend. Lots of deer but this is the best one so far, had pictures of him last year....he did add some pretty cool splits! I'm 90% sure hes 4.5. Also got a message tonight that my mount from last year is ready to pick up! I have a spot waiting for him.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hope this is a little bigger pic, don't know why the other is so small?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a dandy! Reminds me a lot of a buck I was chasing last year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Excited for this weekend, gonna get the cards swapped and probably check all of my stands.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Not checking until late August...if I can hold out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

wbates said:


> Not checking until late August...if I can hold out.


Ya it's a long wait, but is usually worth it in the end. I put mine out on the 4th of July weekend. Can't wait to see what's around.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Can't wait this will bet first season as an Iowa resident. Sooo pumped!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Picked up my mount from last season, really excited with the way it turned out! Hoping the luck will continue into this season!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

KFISH1 said:


> View attachment 1724904
> 
> 
> Picked up my mount from last season, really excited with the way it turned out! Hoping the luck will continue into this season!


You really suck! lol kidding thats a freakin pig! How wide is it?


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

KFISH1 said:


> View attachment 1724904
> 
> 
> Picked up my mount from last season, really excited with the way it turned out! Hoping the luck will continue into this season!


You really suck! lol kidding thats a freakin pig! How wide is it?


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

22 at widest point


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Fantastic buck kfish what did he score?


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Holy smokes those are nice lookin deer!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> View attachment 1724904
> 
> 
> Picked up my mount from last season, really excited with the way it turned out! Hoping the luck will continue into this season!


Monster! You must have some good ground.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait to check my cameras on my farm down south tomorrow!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm no expert by any means when it comes to scoring. I had a couple of people score him both grossed him low 80's. he's got some junk so net would be in 70's.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks man, I am very blessed and fortunate to have some good ground to hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got a good one on cam, will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

8/3/13 card pull


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Dang APA, you jumped on this thread early this year bud! I bet your waitng for the yellow light to to green!


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Got a good one on cam, will post some pics tomorrow.


Waiting patiently on those pics


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Still........


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> Still........


Give me a couple hours! On my way home now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Dang APA, you jumped on this thread early this year bud! I bet your waitng for the yellow light to to green!


Lol! The wait is going to be real bad this year with the one I just got on cam.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Lol! The wait is going to be real bad this year with the one I just got on cam.


All just a lotta talk till someone posts a pic.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Trail cam stolen... Have one more i can put out

Sent via my mobile distraction device (hacked Nexus anyone?)


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

here's one from back in june, the first two look to be working on G3s while the third to come into frame is a monster. I've been calling him wideload. My friend saw him in the CRP field a week ago or so and said he thought he was 30" wide.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Then there's are several 8's running around, including this guy.































maybe even this little guy?????


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Then there's the 10 point we call MrPerfect. This is the first deer I ever photographed back in dec when I got the first cam. My friend has his sheds from last season.




























and from dec


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't name him wide load! The last buck I named wide load ended horribly for me! Haha.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

a different 8?? same one??

looks little wider to me


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Don't name him wide load! The last buck I named wide load ended horribly for me! Haha.


these are my stories, they have my endings -) lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> these are my stories, they have my endings -) lol


Haha hope you get him man! Just hearing that name brings back some bad memories for me. This is the buck that I once called wide load. 180" main frame 9.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Then there's the deer we call the freak.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha hope you get him man! Just hearing that name brings back some bad memories for me. This is the buck that I once called wide load. 180" main frame 9.


wow really nice buck. did you end up getting him or not?? I missed a massive deer last year, my first season. still sick over it. I only have 9 pictures of him on cam and they are from early may just two weeks after he shed and he was already 3 inches long. Still no pics of him since early may.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

getting a little up close and personal with the camera lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> wow really nice buck. did you end up getting him or not?? I missed a massive deer last year, my first season. still sick over it. I only have 9 pictures of him on cam and they are from early may just two weeks after he shed and he was already 3 inches long. Still no pics of him since early may.


Should've several times but he always got away somehow. Ended up dying in a shotgun hunting fiasco, and not by me.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

the fat one of the pair










usually we get these two on the field cam but they made their way over into the timber for some reason. The thinner one is laying down if you can spot him


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Should've several times but he always got away somehow. Ended up dying in a shotgun hunting fiasco, and not by me.


That sucks. My friend has history with the monster buck I missed last year. He's around 8 yrs old now and possibly on the decline. Last year when we found the sheds he had 187 inches of bone without spread measurement. I had an 18yard shot on him last season and he jumped the string and I shot right over his back.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> That sucks. My friend has history with the monster buck I missed last year. He's around 8 yrs old now and possibly on the decline. Last year when we found the sheds he had 187 inches of bone without spread measurement. I had an 18yard shot on him last season and he jumped the string and I shot right over his back.


Ya that would be tough to swallow...


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

meet BoB

he was hanging out with the freak for a while, not sure which 8 he is.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Lol! The wait is going to be real bad this year with the one I just got on cam.


still waiting on this pic


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> still waiting on this pic


I started a separate thread, will post more pics in this thread as well as a different buck that is back from last year.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Getting taller


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good pinger!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice tall rack there Pinger.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I posted these in a separate thread, but here is my target buck for this year.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I went out and checked the trail cams and got a few 120's but nothing big. I did however get a girl in a bikini in my creek posing for the camera. :shade:


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Here are a few of the big guys from last year, and the up and comers from this year*

Here are a few of the big guys from last year, and the up and comers from this year.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*a couple more*

here's a few more


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> View attachment 1728271
> View attachment 1728272


Not bad!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> I posted these in a separate thread, but here is my target buck for this year.


Looks like photobucket is being dumb.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> View attachment 1728271
> View attachment 1728272


am I the only one that finds that little girl creepy??


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> here's a few more


sweet droptine buck.. good luck man!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Bone&Stone said:


> am I the only one that finds that little girl creepy??


When I saw it on the little screen on my digital camera. First thing that popped into my mind was ghost baby.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

If you look closely, you can see a nipple on bikini girl.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

post some pics guys?? I want to see more deeeeeeeeer.



bored on my way to work, help a brother out!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*try to find a few more "growers" from last year*

Here are a few more from last year that have yet to show up ('cept one)


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

awesome pics john I really like that last


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Couple good ones


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

So is baiting legal or illegal in Iowa?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

NC Kansas said:


> So is baiting legal or illegal in Iowa?


Illegal during hunting season, have to have them out a month before the season or at least 200 yards from your stands (gray area here).


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> Couple good ones


Nice bucks!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

NC Kansas said:


> So is baiting legal or illegal in Iowa?


Any feed has to be gone by the end of August. No baiting while hunting.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

Man im ready to move to iowa, awesome pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Illegal during hunting season, have to have them out a month before the season or at least 200 yards from your stands (gray area here).


Cannot bait for hunting. The 200yds thing is a gray area because you cannot hunt near a trail that leads to the bait either. So even if it was 1000yds away, if you're on a trail leading to it you're illegal. 


Best bet is never bait, ever. Even minerals is baiting.

I know a group of Texas hunters who got busted for baiting and lost their Iowa hunting rights forever. They had treestsnds over bait blocks. Enough to be found guilty and they weren't even in the stands at the time. Iowa takes baiting very seriously..


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Znaint said:


> Couple good ones


awesome pIcs! Id say that effectively debunks the whole theory of does with fawns chase bucks away.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I see. I'm heading to Mondamin this weekend to put up blinds and was going to bring some Trophy Rocks and some other minerals. Wanted to be sure.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

NC Kansas said:


> I see. I'm heading to Mondamin this weekend to put up blinds and was going to bring some Trophy Rocks and some other minerals. Wanted to be sure.


Too late in the season imo. I would not risk it. They would never be gone in time. 

If you do out them out make sure you're nowhere near a stand or a trail to a stand.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hows it going boys! Season cant get here soon enough. Some real nice pics everyone has!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> Cannot bait for hunting. The 200yds thing is a gray area because you cannot hunt near a trail that leads to the bait either. So even if it was 1000yds away, if you're on a trail leading to it you're illegal.
> 
> 
> Best bet is never bait, ever. Even minerals is baiting.
> ...


Ya that's what I'm saying, you can have stuff out but if the DNR determines you are hunting deer that are heading to it you are in trouble. Every year bill winke uses corn piles during season to get pics, so it is legal but you have to be very careful of what you do.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Hows it going boys! Season cant get here soon enough. Some real nice pics everyone has!


What's up Brutus! Got any big boys on cam yet?!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> What's up Brutus! Got any big boys on cam yet?!


His sorry behind just now put out a couple cameras. Slacking this year. Must mean he's got some big ones he's hiding from us.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brian811 said:


> His sorry behind just now put out a couple cameras. Slacking this year. Must mean he's got some big ones he's hiding from us.


Haha that must be it!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> What's up Brutus! Got any big boys on cam yet?!


Havent checked any yet was late getting cams out this year. Hopefully ill have some good ones in a few weeks.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Brian811 said:


> His sorry behind just now put out a couple cameras. Slacking this year. Must mean he's got some big ones he's hiding from us.


I have 4 out now thank you very much!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

brutus82 said:


> I have 4 out now thank you very much!!


Well then you better be posting some pics of those giants you've been trying to keep a secret pretty soon.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya that's what I'm saying, you can have stuff out but if the DNR determines you are hunting deer that are heading to it you are in trouble. Every year bill winke uses corn piles during season to get pics, so it is legal but you have to be very careful of what you do.


I don't think that's accurate. "so it's legal". I think they just haven't busted him yet. If he is hunting near it help get in trouble eventually. Those Texas cats weren't even here at the time. The stands in proximity to the cameras and the bait was enough to find them guilty and they lost hunting rights and probably huge fine. If they'd been in the stands I'll bet jail. Who was the guy I read about in Iowa or I'll who moved corn out of a field for his f_i_l and got busted for baiting ?


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian811 said:


> Well then you better be posting some pics of those giants you've been trying to keep a secret pretty soon.


Did you move to Iowa just to hunt?


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

How many are near desmoines? One said he is from ankeny yeah? Any chance you guys wanna get together somewhere and shoot? Maybe cook some brats or burgers? Have a get together?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone&Stone said:


> I don't think that's accurate. "so it's legal". I think they just haven't busted him yet. If he is hunting near it help get in trouble eventually. Those Texas cats weren't even here at the time. The stands in proximity to the cameras and the bait was enough to find them guilty and they lost hunting rights and probably huge fine. If they'd been in the stands I'll bet jail. Who was the guy I read about in Iowa or I'll who moved corn out of a field for his f_i_l and got busted for baiting ?


Trust me Bill Winke knows what he is doing, he is a first class guy and would never put himself in position to be in any kind of trouble.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Trust me Bill Winke knows what he is doing, he is a first class guy and would never put himself in position to be in any kind of trouble.


Agree APAsuphan! Bill's integrity as a hunter is first class! If you have watched his shows over the years, like I have, you have seen him dumping corn on some of his properties and setting up trail cameras over the bait piles. Those farms that he does this on are not being hunted during this time. Bill has a great relationship with his local DNR officer and would not do anything that was illegal.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Trust me Bill Winke knows what he is doing, he is a first class guy and would never put himself in position to be in any kind of trouble.


^This^
Also I haven't heard of this trail of Texas guys that lost hunting rights for life?!? And not even hunting the area? It isn't illegal to put up stands over a huge pile of corn with a trail camera in front of it. Until you climb into that stand with a weapon, then it's illegal. If this case is real, those Texas boys had a real bad lawyer.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

We have our trophy rocks in plastic tubs so we can pick them up and not leave anything behind. I may check cameras on Sunday finishing up our week vacation in mn


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't feed deer on Iowa at all. A Old lady got fine $500 in Des Moines because she feed deer at her back yard.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> We have our trophy rocks in plastic tubs so we can pick them up and not leave anything behind. I may check cameras on Sunday finishing up our week vacation in mn


That's an awesome idea.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

You Iowa boys are lucky you can put out rocks and corn. None of these are legal east of the Mississippi


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Some young buck on my trail


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Bone&Stone said:


> That's an awesome idea.


It was my buddy's idea he is over cautious on stuff. We will pull them here in a week or so.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Lovehunt11 said:


> Can't feed deer on Iowa at all. A Old lady got fine $500 in Des Moines because she feed deer at her back yard.


Don't know where you get this info from? That is a totally false statement.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have told by Iowa DNR on my Bow hunting Education class, they don't want to bait because they don't want transmit disease from one deer to other deer. Last year I have talk to Mr. Brian Herrstrom, Iowa DNR, He told that no bait or mineral allow at Iowa even before season. he told me about story about old lady get fine because she feed deer at her back yards for fun. 515-249-1753 is his phone number if you want to call.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Why would deer feeding over a spread out corn pile or even feeder for that matter be any more at risk than deer piling into a small food plot or field edge that combine missed or a small water hole. I'm calling BS card out on the DNR's reasoning. If that was true every deer in captivity would be dead from disease, wouldn't they?!?
Nothing against you or what that guy told you but I don't buy have the stuff they tell me. As for baiting it is pretty much up to your own local DNR's interpretation of law and if they enforce it at all.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A couple around...











Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

View attachment 1733014


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> A couple around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those high and tight bucks!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

First card pull on a new hunting property.




















Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Some good ones!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Somewhat encouraging. We actually have two farms in the area. These were just from one camera. I am going to wait for a couple weeks to pull cards from the other farm. 

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am the guy from Ankeny, and I thnk it would be awesome to host an Iowa bowhunter pre-season get-together. I would even supply the burgers and brats. We could do it at my house prior to the season ( but not night before, my hunting ground is further south.) We could all get together for dinner talk broadheads, food plots, bow choices, and fish stories. My dog Recon would keep everyone in line and we could even all bring bows (optional ) and each of us brag on our chosen brand of choice. Might even break out the lemonchello` made by an 83 year old women around the town I hunt by. Might be a good time. I promise to bust out the big green egg and have the bar stocked if we get enough people interested.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> I am the guy from Ankeny, and I thnk it would be awesome to host an Iowa bowhunter pre-season get-together. I would even supply the burgers and brats. We could do it at my house prior to the season ( but not night before, my hunting ground is further south.) We could all get together for dinner talk broadheads, food plots, bow choices, and fish stories. My dog Recon would keep everyone in line and we could even all bring bows (optional ) and each of us brag on our chosen brand of choice. Might even break out the lemonchello` made by an 83 year old women around the town I hunt by. Might be a good time. I promise to bust out the big green egg and have the bar stocked if we get enough people interested.


Use to live in Ankeny for college , I don't go back to the town unless I'm going to sandpiper Rec area/ boat ramp on saylorville lake. Seen some real nice bucks and my most in depth look at the rut from the boat ramp parking lot looking north towards the marina some real giants and a lot of little bucks chasing fighting breeding the whole 9 yards


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of my target buck that I forgot to save earlier.










This is the only other decent buck I have on cam this year. We call him curly, he was very visible last year, passed him several times. He had a nice 130's rack last year, but he was obviously really young. Rack isn't very developed in this pic, but if he's like last year he will add a ton of height. Still looks young this year, I think he's only 3. Hopefully he can make it one more year.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

It is good idea to get-together 4IDarcher, I will come. I would like to made and talk to archer friend.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> First card pull on a new hunting property.
> View attachment 1733048
> View attachment 1733049


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> I can't wait to put that old hog down! I will let you cape him for me


Lol so kind of you!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Bone&Stone said:


> Did you move to Iowa just to hunt?


That would be correct.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> I can't wait to put that old hog down! I will let you cape him for me


Man, can't take a kid anywhere these days. 

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll probably pass on this one so my wife can shoot it...


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I have told by Iowa DNR on my Bow hunting Education class, they don't want to bait because they don't want transmit disease from one deer to other deer. Last year I have talk to Mr. Brian Herrstrom, Iowa DNR, He told that no bait or mineral allow at Iowa even before season. he told me about story about old lady get fine because she feed deer at her back yards for fun. 515-249-1753 is his phone number if you want to call.


I am sorry but that is not true. You can bait and use mineral licks, but you can not hunt where you are doing this. If it was illegal in Iowa, why then would Lee & Tiffany have a live video feed on their Crush Web Site showing a feeder they have set up with corn? Ask anyone else on this forum that lives in Iowa and they will tell you. That guy from the Iowa DNR must be making up his own rules then? They might not want you to do it but it is legal.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I have told by Iowa DNR on my Bow hunting Education class, they don't want to bait because they don't want transmit disease from one deer to other deer. Last year I have talk to Mr. Brian Herrstrom, Iowa DNR, He told that no bait or mineral allow at Iowa even before season. he told me about story about old lady get fine because she feed deer at her back yards for fun. 515-249-1753 is his phone number if you want to call.


How do you explain this then? http://thecrush.tv/deer-cam


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I was hoping to post some pictures but I am pretty disgusted still. Went out this morning and 3 of my 4 cameras were gone!!!! We ran the all last year without a problem. This is a controlled hunt on Semi private property. There happens to be two new stands in the area so we have an idea on who it may be. The one was in an area not well hidden the two others were in areas only someone scouting to hunt would walk. 

The one camera that they didn't get had some of the same pics of the 10 I posted earlier. I pulled that one though after the others were stolen going to have to rethink running cameras now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I hate that for you man. Unfortunately it seems like a lot dirt bags call themselves "hunters".


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Man that really stinks! I have a Reconyx camera now out in Iowa on my friends farm. He will be checking it this week. I sure hope my camera is still there? :nervous s


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

maxx98 said:


> I was hoping to post some pictures but I am pretty disgusted still. Went out this morning and 3 of my 4 cameras were gone!!!! We ran the all last year without a problem. This is a controlled hunt on Semi private property. There happens to be two new stands in the area so we have an idea on who it may be. The one was in an area not well hidden the two others were in areas only someone scouting to hunt would walk.
> 
> The one camera that they didn't get had some of the same pics of the 10 I posted earlier. I pulled that one though after the others were stolen going to have to rethink running cameras now.


That sucks man. I would try to catch the thieves with pics off the last one. Goodluck


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

That really blows! Nothing worse than a freaking thief!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Ya guys it really blows. The first one is in a spot that may get more traffic. The other two were in a spot were you would only go if you were scouting for hunting. That honestly made it worse knowing it was a fellow hunter but may make it easier to figure who did it. 

Do the lock boxes make a difference. I know if someone really wants it they will get it.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

I would hang an old or cheap cam where it can easily be seen then I would hang a good cam up really high watching that cam. This way you will have the proof to confront who you think stole them.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rebbie said:


> I would hang an old or cheap cam where it can easily be seen then I would hang a good cam up really high watching that cam. This way you will have the proof to confront who you think stole them.


Ya I was gonna say, got any cams that don't work anymore?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya I was gonna say, got any cams that don't work anymore?


Ya I have three so I may do that. I head to Canada in two weeks so I am going to take it with me to hang on baits then I may do that when I get back.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That sucks big time!! I had one of mine stolen last year on private property. I'm still pissed about that.


----------



## razor7574 (Aug 28, 2011)

*trail cam pic*








Got these pics today! What do think they score? I think the one with all the junk looks like a younger deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow you got some crazy genetics there! Awesome bucks!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice bucks!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Id love nothing more than to send a rage through the cage of the loony tune tree humper that defaced Iowa state fair butter cow


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are some beasts razor. Hope you put one down. Love the nontyp.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Got a camera up a few weeks ago but haven't had time to check it yet. Wife had our second girl on the 1st so haven't had time for much else. Hopefully will be able to this weekend. The landowner said he hasn't seen as many deer as usual this year so hopefully the area didn't get hit too hard last year by ehd


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

razor7574 said:


> View attachment 1735423
> 
> Got these pics today! What do think they score? I think the one with all the junk looks like a younger deer.
> View attachment 1735439


Nice bucks.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Id love nothing more than to send a rage through the cage of the loony tune tree humper that defaced Iowa state fair butter cow


Lol what happened to the butter cow? I'm out of town this week but was gonna take my girls this weekend.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Bone&Stone said:


> Lol what happened to the butter cow? I'm out of town this week but was gonna take my girls this weekend.


It got vandalized some douche poured red ink and had some peta type saying written on it.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Bone&Stone said:


> Lol what happened to the butter cow? I'm out of town this week but was gonna take my girls this weekend.


Some how got into the cooler and poured paint down its back form Bose to tail and wrote freedom for all on the window...


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

rut hunt said:


> Some how got into the cooler and poured paint down its back form Bose to tail and wrote freedom for all on the window...


Yep complete doucher!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great bucks, Razor.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

rut hunt said:


> Some how got into the cooler and poured paint down its back form Bose to tail and wrote freedom for all on the window...


Some peta like freak. Some people man I tell ya


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

2009 buck came home yesterday!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm thinking 4 1/2 on this buck. Do you guys see mature shooter or am I wrong and miss hunting to much and dreaming?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

09 was a good year for you pinger. As for that last pic, I would guess you are probably right, but I would have to see a side view. He definitely has the rack and the long nose.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Pinger335 said:


> 2009 buck came home yesterday!!


How long is that dang G3!?


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> I'm thinking 4 1/2 on this buck. Do you guys see mature shooter or am I wrong and miss hunting to much and dreaming?


Legs still look long and the chest cavity doesn't seem real wide yet but a side profile would really help...I'd have a hard time letting him walk tho


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

My food plots seem to have stalled out a little, we need some rain here on the East side of the state. Everyone else seeing really dry conditions?


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Rivers and creeks around desmoines have been drying up. I think part of it is all the crops sucking it up. But we do need some rain.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I have told by Iowa DNR on my Bow hunting Education class, they don't want to bait because they don't want transmit disease from one deer to other deer. Last year I have talk to Mr. Brian Herrstrom, Iowa DNR, He told that no bait or mineral allow at Iowa even before season. he told me about story about old lady get fine because she feed deer at her back yards for fun. 515-249-1753 is his phone number if you want to call.


This is partially true. Depends on where this lady's back yard is. Iowa has a newer city limit law that you can not bait deer if in the city limits due to disease and them getting dependent of humans. But that is all I have read about, in the city limits.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Side view of 8 point. I'm not sure on this guy. Not sure I could let the bow hang there if he came in though. In the moment decision I think.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks on the comments on my '09 buck. He was a shotgun buck, before I got into bow hunting, still looking for first bow buck. I will have to measure him up again. It's been so long since I have seen him that I can't remember for sure what he scored.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> I'm thinking 4 1/2 on this buck. Do you guys see mature shooter or am I wrong and miss hunting to much and dreaming?


Real nice buck, I think he's 3.5 come fall.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Real nice buck, I think he's 3.5 come fall.


I'm afraid of that, oh well old 1 ear is still hanging in there so far. He is all I want anyways lol The old *******


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished my contributions to the SYC Fundraiser Auction on Sunday.

Whitetail dipped in Next Gen2









Black Bear dipped in Winter Mimic


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just pulled card a couple days ago. These are July so they got a few more weeks to grow.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

We might have a good one running around. Hard to tell with the crappy pic.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Wish I had any bucks on camera

Sent via my mobile distraction device


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some good looking bucks everyone!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> Just pulled card a couple days ago. These are July so they got a few more weeks to grow.


Hey John, Those are some good lookers, if you need help, you know where to find me,


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> We might have a good one running around. Hard to tell with the crappy pic.
> View attachment 1740413


The buck bringing up the rear seems to have some serious tine length!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Guys- First time posting here, but thought I would post these 3 guys from my latest pull.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> We might have a good one running around. Hard to tell with the crappy pic.
> View attachment 1740413


He looks good!!

My target buck is still around, October 1st can't come soon enough.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Charger5 said:


> View attachment 1741490
> View attachment 1741496
> View attachment 1741498
> 
> ...


Nice deer Charger. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Goble4me-Actually, there is one a lot bigger but I don't have him on cam.... runs a different part of the property & I didn't put a cam out in that area yet.


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Not big bucks just a picture out the dinning room window a few minutes ago.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Just finished my contributions to the SYC Fundraiser Auction on Sunday.
> 
> Whitetail dipped in Next Gen2
> 
> ...


Pinger those look sweeeeet! You dip them yourself? Been trying to find someone to dip my euro mount from last year in Realtree AP Black but cannot seem to find anyone close....I really like the looks of that winter mimic


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

stcks&strngs said:


> Pinger those look sweeeeet! You dip them yourself? Been trying to find someone to dip my euro mount from last year in Realtree AP Black but cannot seem to find anyone close....I really like the looks of that winter mimic


Thanks
Yes I started dipping last year and play around with it some. More of a hobby right now, but I'm looking into getting a tank so I can expand a little.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

Charger5 said:


> View attachment 1741490
> View attachment 1741496
> View attachment 1741498
> 
> ...


Nice bucks, Charger.
What model is the Moultrie camera? Seems to have a pretty good flash range to it.
How far would you say the bucks are from the camera in the last pic?


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is the 880. That buck is probably ~25ft from the camera. It has taken some nice pictures both night/day. There have been a few foggy/glare issues, but it is definitely not the norm. I did have to adjust the sensitivity because it took 640 pictures in 3 days of grass moving.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Man I am really dissappointed that my cameras got stolen, less because I lost the cameras more because I don't know what is running around and I don't want to lose more cameras.

Good thing is I am heading to Canada on Thursday for my first Bear hunt so my season will be kicked off really early. Then when I get back I am going to work on getting my boys a deer during the youth season. My 8 year old shot his first doe last year and my 6 year old is chomping at the bit to get one this year. It is on boys!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Charger5 said:


> That is the 880. That buck is probably ~25ft from the camera. It has taken some nice pictures both night/day. There have been a few foggy/glare issues, but it is definitely not the norm. I did have to adjust the sensitivity because it took 640 pictures in 3 days of grass moving.


I hope mine doesnt have problems


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sure you will have great luck with it. I have a buddy who has one, and has taken some amazing photos. I'm always itching to check photos and I end up checking at least once every week or two, so I can always adjust the settings.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

A couple from the last card pull.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

C'mon Oct 1st!! My plots could sure use some rain though between here and there!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice bucks!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice bucks. Pulling my card and moving my camera if I have to this weekend. Public land... Supposedly a few monsters running about... Have to find them

Sent via my mobile distraction device


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Some solid bucks getting posted already! Pulled my card for the first time with not much on it. Landowner said he saw a giant a couple weeks ago but he was passing through the other side of the farm from my camera


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great looking bucks fellas!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I'm sick of August!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Man I'm sick of August!


I second that!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Shooter?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow talk about borderline, great rack but feels a little young. I'd have to see him in the field to make that call.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm feeling the same way. Couple weeks and velvet off will give me a better idea. Can't wait to get out there. Youth season can't get here soon enough!! Neighbor kids are ready to go and then the SYC hunt that last weekend!! And then me and Old 1 ear have a date with destiny October 1st


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> I'm feeling the same way. Couple weeks and velvet off will give me a better idea. Can't wait to get out there. Youth season can't get here soon enough!! Neighbor kids are ready to go and then the SYC hunt that last weekend!! And then me and Old 1 ear have a date with destiny October 1st


Do you have pics of him this summer?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think this is him


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Him in July I believe








End of July


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not a shooter this year, but I'm hoping he sticks around so I can see what he looks like next year


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Him in July I believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually meant of one ear, but don't mind looking at more of that buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charger5 said:


> View attachment 1745243
> View attachment 1745244
> 
> 
> Not a shooter this year, but I'm hoping he sticks around so I can see what he looks like next year


Huge potential!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Charger5 said:


> View attachment 1745243
> View attachment 1745244
> 
> 
> Not a shooter this year, but I'm hoping he sticks around so I can see what he looks like next year


Very neat buck!! He will be stud next year I bet. Hope you find his sheds


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I actually meant of one ear, but don't mind looking at more of that buck!


Yep


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great buck! Hope to see some "after" pictures here in the next few months!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Too cool!


Looks like he is going to be a main frame 10 point like he was 2 years ago. I didn't expect much out of him after my neck shot last year and him barely surviving the winter. I think he is 8+ this year and hope he still has teeth in that head of his so I can send them in and find out just how old he really is.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some great looking bucks. Gonna check some cams next wknd 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Some great looking bucks. Gonna check some cams next wknd
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure Alan can hardly wait...lol!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Looks like he is going to be a main frame 10 point like he was 2 years ago. I didn't expect much out of him after my neck shot last year and him barely surviving the winter. I think he is 8+ this year and hope he still has teeth in that head of his so I can send them in and find out just how old he really is.


Love the mass he has!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm sure Alan can hardly wait...lol!


He loves trailcam pics! Lol! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> He loves trailcam pics! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


Haha yes he does.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice bucks posted up.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

brutus82 said:


> Some great looking bucks. Gonna check some cams next wknd
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


Don't be stingy with the pics you get either!


----------



## PseVXL54 (Jan 12, 2012)

NC Kansas said:


> If you look closely, you can see a nipple on bikini girl.


In fact you can see one! Good eye!



Hoyt Charger 31" 72#
Rage Extreme tipped DCA SD Hunters
CBE TEK Hunter
Trophy Ridge Revolution 
Trophy Ridge Beacon Quiver
Tru-Fire Release
Bushnell Optics
Realtree Camo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

How's everyone's acorn crop? Walked around farm today and it seemed rough.. Didn't find a white oak producing well and only two good red oaks, but they were loaded


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy browtines Batman !!! I will be watching this one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Holy browtines Batman !!! I will be watching this one.


Wow awesome buck!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Those brows need plucked!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

34 more days....


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

New one showed up yesterday, didn't get the best pics of him but I think I see a droptine!!!







of course the one he stands still for his side with drop is out of frame. Can't wait to Check that card again


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Holy browtines Batman !!! I will be watching this one.


Cool brows!


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> 34 more days....




...32....


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Pinger335 said:


> New one showed up yesterday, didn't get the best pics of him but I think I see a droptine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately a drop on that left side. Nice deer, good luck getting close to him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BowFlyGSP said:


> ...32....


:thumbs_up


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bone&Stone said:


> Definately a drop on that left side. Nice deer, good luck getting close to him!


I hope he hides all hunting seasons. He could stay in my shed if he would like. Needs more age but people around here don't seem to understand that. Love seeing all these nice looking young bucks around, makes me look forward to the years to come.
Velvet off is coming boys I'm getting video of bucks getting testy with each other and sparing a little. Season can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Pinger335 said:


> I hope he hides all hunting seasons. He could stay in my shed if he would like. Needs more age but people around here don't seem to understand that. Love seeing all these nice looking young bucks around, makes me look forward to the years to come.
> Velvet off is coming boys I'm getting video of bucks getting testy with each other and sparing a little. Season can't get here fast enough.


I don't have all the deer on my wall that some guys do. I'd shoot that buck and be proud of it! 

Post some of those sparring videos please. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bone&Stone said:


> I don't have all the deer on my wall that some guys do. I'd shoot that buck and be proud of it!
> 
> Post some of those sparring videos please. I'd love to see that.


I don't either. I have killed 5 bucks in my life. 3 are shoulder mounted the biggest maybe 150" the other a euro mount of my first muzzle loader kill a nice 8 point and the other was wounded and I felt sorry for him. This buck looks young to me with great potential. If he appears older if I see him while hunting the arrow will fly. 
I will try and get video up loaded


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Another new one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait to check cams this weekend! Going to transition a couple to scrapes and licking branches.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

First hard horned buck and it is the freak 14 pointer!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know if its just me, but the pic is not showing.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Never mind i see it now, sweet buck!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Droptine buck came back for glamour shots


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Both of those bucks have all the makings of future booners!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep hope they hide well!!

Buck or doe? In this pic


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm I'll say buck.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

apasuphan said:


> hmm i'll say buck.


x2.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait to check my cams again, will probably go tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Biggest doe I have seen in a long time, unless he just didn't grow a rack.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

The old man still out there. Can't wait to hunt him


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tricky!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Another one in hard horn!! Season getting close boys!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## blountsman (Dec 24, 2010)

This is the first season after selling our farm and man does it suck.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

A couple recent pics
















Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some dandy bucks! Checking a few cams tomorrow! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Man, you Iowa guys make me jealous....my wife thinks i'm crazy when i tell people i want to move there..lol. Good Luck to ya'll and can't wait to see some of the glory shots with these bruisers!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man it's like watching paint dry waiting for this opener to get here.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Doing things different this year: 

First, only trail cams I have out are around the farm yard. I wondered if checking them was doing more harm than good. I've gotten a couple of smaller bucks up eating mulberry's and apples, but nothing like what I've glassed out in the beans.

Second, certified for an urban hunt yesterday. It's EAB. I got a late start on it last year when I found a property to hunt, all buck tags had been given out but I could still earn points for one of their buck tag lotteries to be held this year. The urban hunt starts Sept 14, two weeks before the state season. I hope to pound 5 does before Oct 1, which should get me a buck tag. Then I'll move to some public and private ground for the regular season.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Some nice bucks you guys have around.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Another new mature buck, not much for headgear but looks 5+


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Nice bucks guys. I got back on Saturday night from my bear hunt in Canada. I came home empty handed. It was just to dam hot up there. My dad did manage to kill a nice 290lb bear. 

Now it is time to concentrate on Deer hunting. We picked up my boys hunting licenses yesterday. I have an 8 and a 6 year. The 8 year old shot a nice doe last year and this will be the 6 year olds first crack at it. We are going to build blinds next weekend.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

27 days left.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> 27 days left.


Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> 27 days left.


When you say it that way it makes it seem like it is so far away.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I primarily frequent Iowawhitetail now, but I will post a few in terms of bucks I have on the farm this year.

So far only this one do I feel confident in taking in terms of being 4+. Looks to be 5+ in my opinion, have pics of him last year I think. Cool split brow 10. The second 10 pt I know is 6. I have had pics of him the last 3 years and he hasn't grown much since he was 3.
















The last 3, are all in that 3 year old range, maybe 4 for the 6x6, but I can't bring myself to take him. He has the genetics to be something REAL special next year.

Here is a neat split brow buck like the top buck, but still young.








Here is the 12pt, will be tempting if I see him up close from the stand.








Here is an 8pt with a split and stickers and such, I originally thought he was older, but after getting recent pics his body just looks young. Here is a photo from early Aug.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> When you say it that way it makes it seem like it is so far away.


Tell me about it!

26 now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> I primarily frequent Iowawhitetail now, but I will post a few in terms of bucks I have on the farm this year.
> 
> So far only this one do I feel confident in taking in terms of being 4+. Looks to be 5+ in my opinion, have pics of him last year I think. Cool split brow 10. The second 10 pt I know is 6. I have had pics of him the last 3 years and he hasn't grown much since he was 3.
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> 26 now.


Everyone knows it's 25 and a wake up :teeth:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charger5 said:


> Everyone knows it's 25 and a wake up :teeth:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Acorns are dropping today in NW Iowa. Sounded like a heavy rain storm in timber today checking cams. Seems a little early for that but should make foodplots even better later on.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

skyleralan said:


> I primarily frequent Iowawhitetail now, but I will post a few in terms of bucks I have on the farm this year.
> 
> So far only this one do I feel confident in taking in terms of being 4+. Looks to be 5+ in my opinion, have pics of him last year I think. Cool split brow 10. The second 10 pt I know is 6. I have had pics of him the last 3 years and he hasn't grown much since he was 3.
> 
> ...


Nice deers. I'd kill the first one that gave me the opportunity, plenty of great looking bucks for next yr and yrs to come. No need to be too picky. 

Good luck.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Fine young bucks! Good luck keeping em alive


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Bone&Stone said:


> Nice deers. I'd kill the first one that gave me the opportunity, plenty of great looking bucks for next yr and yrs to come. No need to be too picky.
> 
> Good luck.


Good group of young bucks no doubt, but I will be fairly selective. I just want to see the young 12 once from the stand this year. The top split brow 10 is at the top of my list.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple new bucks


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice pinger!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That buck on the right is a stud!! I'd be all in on him.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah he is a dang nice main frame 8. Love me those big 8s 
This is a new spot on farm I have never really hunted. Hung a cam over there early this year and have had only doe, ****, and 1 spike. So I went in the other day pulled cam and everything out. Sat down and went thru card and about crapped when he appeared on the computer screen. Now back in with cameras and a stand. Hope he shows up during season.


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Pinger335 said:


> Yeah he is a dang nice main frame 8. Love me those big 8s
> This is a new spot on farm I have never really hunted. Hung a cam over there early this year and have had only doe, ****, and 1 spike. So I went in the other day pulled cam and everything out. Sat down and went thru card and about crapped when he appeared on the computer screen. Now back in with cameras and a stand. Hope he shows up during season.


He's an absolute stud. That split g3 on the right is neat. He dwarfs the bladed hardhorned 10 and that's a really nice deer. Good luck nailing that 8


----------



## dafiercecat (Sep 8, 2013)

Just got my cameras out last weekend, running a little late but I've gotten permission to hunt on some new property that I've never hunted before. Its 183 acres between 2 different sections about 1/2 to 1 mile apart. Planning on checking my cameras after they've been out 2 or so weeks, but i hope to be able to post some worthy pics. The anticipation of seeing what is on this property is killing me. Not 100% sure if my cams are in the best spots though as ive had little time to scout the property. Hopefully the 100 degree heat isn't making them unmotivated to move around.


----------



## supertec81 (Sep 12, 2012)

I hunt cass,pottawattamie,and Montgomery counties in iowa,there is a select few that hunt together and someone takes a 175 or larger every year.finished hanging my stands today,ready to pierce the pumper on a big boy


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing exciting on my camera checks. My target buck has entered ghost mode.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Nothing exciting on my camera checks. My target buck has entered ghost mode.


Ditto gonna check cams tommorow suppose to cool off starting after that 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got stand hung and trimmed for the big boy today. Great tree in the middle of a 50 yard pinch point that leads to the 30+ acre peninsula that this giant hopefully lives on. I'm on the only way in or out of this secluded swamp donkey paradise. First east wind I'm going in.
Also trimmed the stand that I'm going to try and get 1 ear out of. Got to that plot around 1:15 and bumped a big deer on walk in. Trimmed the lanes and then changed ad cards in cam. Got home and it was him eating acorns and clover. The old toad is getting sloppy, hope he offers me a shot this year.
Can't wait for season to get here. SYC blinds will being going in this week and youth is right around the corner.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Longest 3 weeks of the year coming up.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

No kidding. I just watched the midwestwhitetail episode and the GrowingDeer.tv latest. I'm really glad I don't have those cams that send the pics right to your phone cause I would never sleep!!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Pinger335 said:


> No kidding. I just watched the midwestwhitetail episode and the GrowingDeer.tv latest. I'm really glad I don't have those cams that send the pics right to your phone cause I would never sleep!!


I have one! It is not easy sleeping! lol!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

20 days left come morning.


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

rebbie said:


> I have one! It is not easy sleeping! lol!


Did you just buy a sim card? Then pick a texting plan? I saw AT&T has a pay as you go $10 for 1000 txt/month....Is it fairly easy to set up?


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Charger5 said:


> Did you just buy a sim card? Then pick a texting plan? I saw AT&T has a pay as you go $10 for 1000 txt/month....Is it fairly easy to set up?


Yes I went to AT&T and got the SIM card. Sim card was free. I have the unlimited text plan at 19.95 a month. There are cheaper plans if you want like the one you mentioned at 10.00 a month for 1000 text messages. It is very easy to set up. I thought it would be hard to setup but now that I have been using it for over a month now, it is so easy!

Photo from last night under the Apple Tree. You see I am up late now and can't get to sleep! 2:37 am here in NY now. Lol!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

What cameras offer this technology I might have to start looking at getting some


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

rebbie said:


> Yes I went to AT&T and got the SIM card. Sim card was free. I have the unlimited text plan at 19.95 a month. There are cheaper plans if you want like the one you mentioned at 10.00 a month for 1000 text messages. It is very easy to set up. I thought it would be hard to setup but now that I have been using it for over a month now, it is so easy!
> 
> Photo from last night under the Apple Tree. You see I am up late now and can't get to sleep! 2:37 am here in NY now. Lol!




Do you think this would work for Thieves or are you just loosing more money when they steal the dam thing. I really enjoyed running cameras but I hunt on property that is not exclusive to me and I had three cameras stolen this year. I would love to catch the rat *******s.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

My daughter lives back in KY and is getting married Oct 19 sure hope I can make. :laugh:


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are my trail cam compilations for the year.


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome videos!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Pulled my cards yesterday & downloaded over 8100 pics. Here are a couple more of the 8pt with the long brow tines. Also have a new arrival, a heavy 10pt with long brow tines & a drop tine off his left base. Then a 11pt. that just showed up too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great bucks!! That 8 is huge! Hope you tag him!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Great bucks!! That 8 is huge! Hope you tag him!


Thanks, but with both him & the big 10pt both working the same ridge, it will be hard not to shoot either one of them.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

You have a couple nice ones there goble. Hopefully you can put one down. Goodluck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Thanks, but with both him & the big 10pt both working the same ridge, it will be hard not to shoot either one of them.


Oh heck ya I'd be all over that ten too!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great looking bucks goble! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Couple of great deer there! Go get 'em


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

3 more that are hanging around my wife's stand

The date & time is wrong on the 1st pic & then it started working again.


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

With some input from some of my friends and other hunters we decided this deer with the crazy rack was at least 5+ years old (first two pics) and will hopefully be taken out this year. Not the biggest deer, but has got a lot of character. 

With the "September Switch" going on I haven't seen a couple of the bucks that I was hoping would hang around. The last two pictures is of a buck I'm after at my stand. Hopefully he will stick around.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet bucks!! That first buck is either young(2-3) or really old.


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

I was _really_ hoping he was young with that crazy rack, but the majority of people I have talked too think he is an old guy...Oh well, interesting to say the least.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Charger5 said:


> I was _really_ hoping he was young with that crazy rack, but the majority of people I have talked too think he is an old guy...Oh well, interesting to say the least.


I really think that is a young 2.5-3.5 year old deer. Seems to have a long nose yet and the bases don't seem to have the mass you would expect from an "old" deer.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

stcks&strngs said:


> I really think that is a young 2.5-3.5 year old deer. Seems to have a long nose yet and the bases don't seem to have the mass you would expect from an "old" deer.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


Ya that's the way I'm leaning too, if he was on my ground I'd give him a year and see what he looks like next year.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> Do you think this would work for Thieves or are you just loosing more money when they steal the dam thing. I really enjoyed running cameras but I hunt on property that is not exclusive to me and I had three cameras stolen this year. I would love to catch the rat *******s.


If you are trying to catch the person or person that are stealing your cameras here is what I would do. I would use a a real cheap or a non working trail camera and set it up in a spot that will be obvious to be seen, then place a good camera way up in a tree near by looking down at the camera that you want them to steal. Hopefully they take the bait and do not see your camera watching them. I have had cameras stolen so I know how you feel about thieves!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow!Some really great bucks guys! Good Luck to all you guys this year!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Well my buddy just texted me that the first doe is down for the season. Urban bow hunt started today...its that time!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> Well my buddy just texted me that the first doe is down for the season. Urban bow hunt started today...its that time!


Makes me wish I did our urban season!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Someone forgot to tell this guy its only sept. looks like he is ready for nov already. He is #1 on the list this year. Not a huge scoring deer but I want to see what he weighs. What a pig!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

He's a big boy, Z. Did you get that new bow yet?


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> He's a big boy, Z. Did you get that new bow yet?


Not yet. Should be any day now though from what I hear.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

If you need any help with it, let me know.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> If you need any help with it, let me know.


Thanks man! Luckily I left myself such a long time to get it ready..... LOL!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks like he's been eating really well. Good luck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> Someone forgot to tell this guy its only sept. looks like he is ready for nov already. He is #1 on the list this year. Not a huge scoring deer but I want to see what he weighs. What a pig!


He looks like he's ready to kick some arse!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tick tock tick tock, man this wait is dragging!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes it is!!!
Got the SYC blinds out last night and youth opens Saturday. I will be taking out a few neighborhood kids this year again and can't wait. Anyone else going out with a youth or helping a disabled hunter? Would love to hear the stories and see some pics, good luck to everyone and safe hunting!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looky what I found today!! Hurry up October!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! Did you put a cam on it?

I finally got my tags today, just need to pick up some extra broadheads and I'll be ready.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

12 days...


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> 12 days...


Cant wait!!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am so exited for season to finally get here! mostly because its nice just to be able to get away from the everyday craziness. This year however I have been dealing with an arrogant, thieving no good neighbor that thinks our private property is his also. Man does it chap my !ss when people can't simply respect others ground and property.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

KFISH1 said:


> I am so exited for season to finally get here! mostly because its nice just to be able to get away from the everyday craziness. This year however I have been dealing with an arrogant, thieving no good neighbor that thinks our private property is his also. Man does it chap my !ss when people can't simply respect others ground and property.


I can relate to that!!! Sucks big time


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Awesome! Did you put a cam on it?
> 
> I finally got my tags today, just need to pick up some extra broadheads and I'll be ready.


Already had one on plot running in field scan mode to get movement patterns down and had pics of every buck walking over to that spot. So I walked over there myself to see what was so special 

I trimmed branches about a month ago and left that one in hopes they would use it, guess that plan worked!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not deer related but i think im gonna try and kill a few squirrels this wknd.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Not deer related but i think im gonna try and kill a few squirrels this wknd.


Watch out for the youth deer hunters if you are on public!


----------



## mehawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Pulled some cards tonight and I see I still have a least one buck still in velvet.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

mehawk said:


> Pulled some cards tonight and I see I still have a least one buck still in velvet.


Any good ones?


----------



## mehawk (Dec 8, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Any good ones?


Nothing great, a couple that could use another year.......hope they make it that long.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger you youth hunting tomorrow?


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gonna check a few cams this wknd, hopefully I'll have at least one shooter on them!!

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Charger5 said:


> View attachment 1762679
> View attachment 1762684
> View attachment 1762686
> View attachment 1762687
> ...


I would not call that an old deer at all. I'd let him walk.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure he is 5, but I wouldn't let him walk either way. Crazy rack!

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Man this cooler weather has me ready to go. Add in the rain and my food plots might actually be more vegetable than mineral. C'mon Oct 1st!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Finally a half way decent Iowa buck to post. What do you guys think for age?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Pinger you youth hunting tomorrow?


Yes and 1 kid done already. Had to watch him feed while the clock clicked away. Went maybe 60 yards. Great shot by Caleb my buddy. And the 5x4 is in the books!!!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats to that youth hunter!!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> Yes and 1 kid done already. Had to watch him feed while the clock clicked away. Went maybe 60 yards. Great shot by Caleb my buddy. And the 5x4 is in the books!!!


:thumbup:

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Back at it with kid #2!!!! Going for his first deer ever. Set up in brush blind over looking soybean plot. Beautiful night so far, I hope a deer cooperates


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! First kill pic of the year!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Double baby!!!!!!!
Great day Skyler just shot his first deer. Nice little 6 point. Smoked him. Man I love soybean plots


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Pinger on taking two youngsters out and filling tags


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

1 more to get filled tomorrow and then couple more next weekend


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You are a better man than me pinger!


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally got a decent buck on trail cam. My wife called dibs on this one.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking buck, good luck to your wife. Wish mine would even come with me on a hunt let alone go herself. Keeper


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well no bucks big enough for Ryan tonight. He got a decent 2-3 year old 8 point last year out here, so he was hoping to see Unicorn lol. Kids are so funny, always want everything for nothing. I asked him how much scouting he put in after school or before to find Unicorn and he just blanked out. Expected me to do all the work I guess. I told him where I thought we should sit this morning but he didn't want to. Can't wait to show him the trail cam pics I got from my choice, lol.
Anyways he did make a great shot from 160 yards with his CVA Wolf muzzleloader on this female coyote. His first ever and he was pumped about it.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That's pretty cool right there


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Good stuff pinger! Where in nw IA are you?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job to that young man! And to you Pinger.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

webenic said:


> Good stuff pinger! Where in nw IA are you?


Linn Grove. NW Iowa buena vista county


----------



## mehawk (Dec 8, 2005)

It's getting close now boys


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Had a great weekend took my younger boy out for early duck Saturday morning. Saturday night was deer hunting. My dad had my 8 year old and I had my 6 year old. I screwed up a few deer for my younger boy when I stood up to clear some brush. At 630 we heard a shot and got a text from my dad. My older boy connected with a big doe. 









He heart shot her, he is two for two on does in the same field. 









Took my younger son out to the same field on Sunday. We had two smaller does come out. They got to 60 yards and turned broad side. We were loosing light fast. He was good at 50 yards at the range so I let him shoot but he ended up missing. In hind site I think he may need to have them inside 30 yards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job guys!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Well my fellow Iowans we now only have to endure 1 more week of waiting! Thursday morning will be my first sit.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats to your boy maxx99!! Awesome stuff. Like every year work is starting to pic up, but I'm going to try and sit the 1st. Haven't looked at any forecasts yet to know where I will be sitting but can't wait.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Maxx98 not 99 sorry about that


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally got a decent buck on trailcam!

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

brutus82 said:


> Finally got a decent buck on trailcam!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Correct me of I'm wrong, but I think you got two decent ones there? Not same buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a real solid one there Brutus! Big body, good frame and good mass!


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my latest card pull.
I'm hoping the kiddo can smack down a good buck this weekend.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple nice ones in there revup. Really like the wide buck, couldn't tell how many points but looked like a solid body and a shooter to me. Hope your kid connects on a bruiser!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Those videos are cool revup! 

It's getting close guys!!!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

cool pics.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Two days... :teeth: 

So close :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well SYC hunt is going great 27 kids this year and I think about 21 deer down.
I guided Hunter and he shot a little doe yesterday evening, not the biggest deer but he was happy with it.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> Well SYC hunt is going great 27 kids this year and I think about 21 deer down.
> I guided Hunter and he shot a little doe yesterday evening, not the biggest deer but he was happy with it.


Nice work on taking the kids. My 6 year old shot a nice doe on Friday but he hit her a little far back then she ran right towards the truck. We bumped her when we tried to sneak out. I looked for her for three plus hours and I could find her just not much blood. 

We had a spikes 10 yards for the blind this morning but he busted us. I will still get him out next weekend.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Well most of my larger deer have hit their fall patterns, meaning they are no longer appearing on the regular on the trail cams. Have to see if one decides to visit the clover in about 48 hours. The frigid forage plots are still a good month off of being ready to get munched on so hopefully the larger guys stick around till the ground starts to freeze and the turnips get sweet. Anyone else see the fall pattern switch yet?


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> Well most of my larger deer have hit their fall patterns, meaning they are no longer appearing on the regular on the trail cams. Have to see if one decides to visit the clover in about 48 hours. The frigid forage plots are still a good month off of being ready to get munched on so hopefully the larger guys stick around till the ground starts to freeze and the turnips get sweet. Anyone else see the fall pattern switch yet?


Same here. Out of 6 cams, only 1 or 2 small bucks have been showing up. All the bigger guys on my hit list are gone. Hopefully with the cold front moving through later this week, it will mix things up a bit.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Who is headed out tomorrow? I will be int he stand Friday Morning lucky for me my birthday is Wednesday and I normally get that day off but I pushed it to Friday.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Only have one good buck on camera so far, but probably won't be able to hunt that area much due to a pending move to a different town. We will see how it goes! By the way, anybody know if the public ground along the Des Moines river around Boone is any good?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> Only have one good buck on camera so far, but probably won't be able to hunt that area much due to a pending move to a different town. We will see how it goes! By the way, anybody know if the public ground along the Des Moines river around Boone is any good?
> View attachment 1774424


It's very good.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Well most of my larger deer have hit their fall patterns, meaning they are no longer appearing on the regular on the trail cams. Have to see if one decides to visit the clover in about 48 hours. The frigid forage plots are still a good month off of being ready to get munched on so hopefully the larger guys stick around till the ground starts to freeze and the turnips get sweet. Anyone else see the fall pattern switch yet?


Yup happened to me big time too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Who is headed out tomorrow? I will be int he stand Friday Morning lucky for me my birthday is Wednesday and I normally get that day off but I pushed it to Friday.


I'll be out tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Well most of my larger deer have hit their fall patterns, meaning they are no longer appearing on the regular on the trail cams. Have to see if one decides to visit the clover in about 48 hours. The frigid forage plots are still a good month off of being ready to get munched on so hopefully the larger guys stick around till the ground starts to freeze and the turnips get sweet. Anyone else see the fall pattern switch yet?


Yep, here too!!!! Changed out the cards on 6 cameras & only had 2 or 3 bucks worth looking at.

But they will be back in November.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My late season plots are looking awesome so hopefully those that make it thru the orange army will be hitting those late. My early plots, well not so great but I will still be out there in the morning hoping one decieds to eat some so-so clover.


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

My kiddo scored his first deer on Saturday night. We got it all on video. I'll post it up as soon as I can get it edited :teeth:


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

revup said:


> My kiddo scored his first deer on Saturday night. We got it all on video. I'll post it up as soon as I can get it edited :teeth:


That's awesome! :thumbup:

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome, way to go.... Im heading out to hang another stand, pull a card and go to sleep at 6pm in hoping tomorrow will get here sooner.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Tomorrow morning!! :teeth:


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

revup said:


> My kiddo scored his first deer on Saturday night. We got it all on video. I'll post it up as soon as I can get it edited :teeth:



Nice Work!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tis the night before bow season boys! Spotted a fairly wide and big bodied buck heading for my stand at dusk tonight. Could be an interesting opener.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Tis the night before bow season boys! Spotted a fairly wide and big bodied buck heading for my stand at dusk tonight. Could be an interesting opener.


Sicckem boy!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Sicckem boy!


Haha he better be wow big to shoot this early.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I envy all that will be out in the am! I however will be at work. Good luck to you guys and keep it safe!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha he better be wow big to shoot this early.


Never pass a buck on the first day that you would kill on the last....would be a good problem to have...decisions,decisions


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will be in the stand in a meager 8 1/2 hours


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome opening morning sit. Had 2 young bucks come in ( one with great potential ) and a doe with triplets. Beautiful cool morning watching one of the plots before it gets hot out. All in all couldn't ask for much more on opening day.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man it feels good to be in a tree! 2 bucks and 3 does so far. Biggest was about 115".


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Who's all getting out this evening?


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I wish I could! I have one mature buck frequenting one of the plots in daylight hours, and good lord does this thing have a body on him. The neck looks like its November! On second thought I think I will be leaving early this afternoon and make it happen.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Make it happen man! They were out feeding big time yesterday evening. Looking at the extended forecast Saturday looks dynamite. High of 54 low of 36...


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

no deer sightings for me this morning. Can't wait til the corn is out.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, Saturday or even Friday evening if the front pushes through early enough could be awesome! I can't take it though I need to get out there!


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Today is the DAY!!!! Good Luck and be Safe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> Yes, Saturday or even Friday evening if the front pushes through early enough could be awesome! I can't take it though I need to get out there!


Well good luck man, they seem to be moving good regardless of the warmer temps right now.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Well good luck man, they seem to be moving good regardless of the warmer temps right now.


Same to you! I will let you know what I see.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good morning to be in the stand! Was in at 6, out by 7:30. Got a nice little 2.5 year old doe. Blew through the shoulder at 25 ish yards. Got out of the stand too early and had to put a second arrow in her. First shot was a bit low. 

First blood with the Spyder 30! 

I cannot wait to get out over the fresh cut corn saturday evening. Got a real nasty buck that is frequenting this field. This weekend looks GREAT!


Good luck!


I would post pics but I am on my school mac and I cannot post the darn pictures from there for some reason..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> Good morning to be in the stand! Was in at 6, out by 7:30. Got a nice little 2.5 year old doe. Blew through the shoulder at 25 ish yards. Got out of the stand too early and had to put a second arrow in her. First shot was a bit low.
> 
> First blood with the Spyder 30!
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats! Did you try photobucket?


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

No, I haven't tried that yet. I will get on that now! Too bad I don't have the pictures of the nasty buck with me.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Sound like a good start for you guys. I am pretty excited about Friday!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you APAsuphan and photobucket! This is my opening morning doe. First blood for the Spyder 30!


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the weekend


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think my girlfriend will be hitting the stand thursday afternoon!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fresh rubs by my stand and they are combining corn up by my other stand, shaping up to be a good evening.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> View attachment 1775252
> 
> 
> Thank you APAsuphan and photobucket! This is my opening morning doe. First blood for the Spyder 30!


Awesome!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

jdk81 said:


> View attachment 1775252
> 
> 
> Thank you APAsuphan and photobucket! This is my opening morning doe. First blood for the Spyder 30!


Nice job with the Spyder on the slickhead


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brian811 said:


> Nice job with the Spyder on the slickhead


Thanks!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Five does, four yearlings and four little bucks. All in all a great night and it felt good to be able to be back in the stand! If it would have been the weekend or not so hot I would have used a doe tag or two! Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like my hunt, bunch of does and a couple small bucks at dark. Might have been one decent one in there.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

A couple more timber heffers have made the hitlist


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I had no intentions of hunting until later this month, but with this weekend and the temps I am for sure going to get out Sunday Morning and Maybe even Sunday evening. Going to hunt our separate 80 and leave our main farm alone until later this month. Our 80 isn't real productive or a "huntable" section in terms of acres to potential stand locations, but if deer are moving it has a couple funnels that can be killer! Here it is shot of the 80. Will probably sit the timber funnel in the morning, it is just at the bottom of a steep ridge and with the west wind you have the creek behind you to keep the deer from getting downwind. Corn is in the Ag. fields to the north and west (picture is of course top=north, bottom=south, etc.). In the evening Will sit the open gate in the fence row that leads into and out of the cornfield. With like 3 fence rows leading to an open gate it is can be a great spot!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

The weather for the next few days looks crazy. First big cold front of the year "should" have them moving. I am hunting the next 4 days (except tomorrow evening when I'll be at the ISU game) Hoping for some breaks in the rain/storms to spend time on stand!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Go hawks


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

D-TRAIN said:


> The weather for the next few days looks crazy. First big cold front of the year "should" have them moving. I am hunting the next 4 days (except tomorrow evening when I'll be at the ISU game) Hoping for some breaks in the rain/storms to spend time on stand!


Agreed! Good luck. Except for the Iowa state part. Lol


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

KFISH1 said:


> Agreed! Good luck. Except for the Iowa state part. Lol


Yep, what is the old saying, my two favorite teams are Iowa & who ever is playing Iowa State. 

Now my wife is going to kill me, her & #2 daughter went to ISU, #1 daughter went to UNI, & #3 daughter went to Iowa. GO HAWKEYES !!!!!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

My wifes first bowhunt on Opening Day 2013. A ten yard double lung hit and only travelled 45 yards. Congrats Lorrie on a great doe!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Had 3 sits so far and seen does and one decent buck so far. This Sunday shoud be an awesome day to be in the tree.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Crown Trophy said:


> View attachment 1776296
> My wifes first bowhunt on Opening Day 2013. A ten yard double lung hit and only travelled 45 yards. Congrats Lorrie on a great doe!


Congrats to your wife!! That's awesome!! Meat in the freezer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to your wife!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> The weather for the next few days looks crazy. First big cold front of the year "should" have them moving. I am hunting the next 4 days (except tomorrow evening when I'll be at the ISU game) Hoping for some breaks in the rain/storms to spend time on stand!


Going to be an ugly game I'm afraid.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Well I have tomorrow off so it will be my first sit in the stand. I am not going to lie not much is getting done for me in the office today.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Go Hawks! Here is the pics of that nasty buck I was taking about. He has corn stalks stuck in his nasty spikes. 























Thoughts?


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

jdk81 said:


> Go Hawks! Here is the pics of that nasty buck I was taking about. He has corn stalks stuck in his nasty spikes.
> 
> View attachment 1776643
> 
> ...


Kill 'im


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

dbrnmllr said:


> Kill 'im


For sure! He is on the top of the hit list.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is where I would have a stand.. all large bodies of timber funnel the deer to this MAJOR intersection. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

2nd sit tonight
Last night didn't see anything but *****. Tonight I had a doe and her twins come by. I need to get in there and trim. Never had a clear shot on her.


----------



## dafiercecat (Sep 8, 2013)

How old are they? 1st/2nd pic are same deer, and 3rd/4th pic are same deer.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Tiggie_00 said:


> This is where I would have a stand.. all large bodies of timber funnel the deer to this MAJOR intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks good for the aerial, but the creek has such extreme banks it really isn't as productive as a spot as you might think. I certainly appreciate your opinion. I also only hunt this farm about 3-5 times a year. Just has never really produced much.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Well that didn't work I switch my vacation day to today and then this storm rolled through.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> Well that didn't work I switch my vacation day to today and then this storm rolled through.


You still got time....wait till that front moves through around 5pm...you should be just fine... Or hit the woods around 9am...supposedly weather man said it should be done about then. Then the warm up starts....


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

bwhnter4life said:


> You still got time....wait till that front moves through around 5pm...you should be just fine... Or hit the woods around 9am...supposedly weather man said it should be done about then. Then the warm up starts....


I will get out tonight if it stops. I have to much stuff to do during the day unfortunately.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

This weekend is looking golden!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

jdk81 said:


> This weekend is looking golden!


Forecast has really changed! Temps much higher tomorrow and Sunday. Winds also now look to be out of the south.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

skyleralan said:


> Forecast has really changed! Temps much higher tomorrow and Sunday. Winds also now look to be out of the south.


Yea! :angry: I was really lookin' forward to it!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Forecast has really changed! Temps much higher tomorrow and Sunday. Winds also now look to be out of the south.


Still looks good for my area, low of 41 tomorrow and 56 for a high Sunday.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Still looks good for my area, low of 41 tomorrow and 56 for a high Sunday.


Pretty much same for me too. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Pretty much same for me too.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Some big bucks are going to die this weekend, hope we are one of the lucky hunters!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I sure hope so brother! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Went out yesterday afternoon .... Pretty slow but had a giant doe come from 70 to 8 yards and decided to put some meat in the freezer. Wrapped around to grab my bow while watching the deer. I hear a cling, and thump, and realize I bumped my thumb release while moving my bow! Deer spooked to 30 yards and moved off but when I climbed down I couldn't find my release anywhere. 

Luckily I have access to a metal detector, hopefully i will find it in the 3' tall grass later today when I go out. 

Bone head move! I shoot way better with it since switching but this is the one major downside of that type of release.

Good luck guys


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Went out this afternoon and sat until dark. Wind wasn't great but a nice 130" 8 came in at 15mins after sundown. He was winding the cover crop bean patch and stopped 5 yards from where I wanted him and was quartering to. So, first sit of year almost became last of year. He wasn't a hit lister and I haven't even seen him on cam, new buck in the area. Shaping up to be a good year.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Saw a one antlered fork horn tonight. Only it and 3 fawns came in close. Saw 2 bucks fighting about 300 yards across the field though! Had no binoculars so I have no idea what size of bucks they were.

Good things to see early season! I sure hope those fawns live.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw my main target this evening, just came out in the wrong spot. He's a bit bigger this year, probably pushing 170". The thing that is interesting is that the buck I thought was him this summer from trail cam pics actually isn't him. I have two big boys to chase this year! My dad saw that buck this evening in a different section!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hopefully you get a crack at him! I didn't even see a deer today! Hopefully the morning is better! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Had to get out of tree early this morning to go to work and didn't get home in time to get back out tonight. So didn't see much. Taking AJ a neighbor kid in the morning to try and fill youth tag and got Ryan coming out also to try and get his disabled tag filled. Both wanting big bucks so might be eating tag soup. Best of luck to everybody, except my neighbor that set up his feeder again this year to hunt over.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hope you get to smack him APA and your dad can get the other. That would be a cool double tomorrow morning. Good luck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Hope you get to smack him APA and your dad can get the other. That would be a cool double tomorrow morning. Good luck


We left them for the evening hunts when we know for a fact they are moving.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw my main target this evening, just came out in the wrong spot. He's a bit bigger this year, probably pushing 170". The thing that is interesting is that the buck I thought was him this summer from trail cam pics actually isn't him. I have two big boys to chase this year! My dad saw that buck this evening in a different section!


Dang dude, if you get him and I get mine our target bucks will probly score bout the same, mine being just a hair bigger of course! Good luck with him, still no pics of mine yet this year. Not too worried cause I never get pics of him until November.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I saw three on Friday night. Two nub bucks and a small 6 point. I almost shot one of the nubs just to get one on camera but I couldn't get myself to do it. Saturday morning I got busted by some does when I stood up to stretch. I took my son out last night and it was really windy had a few does in the field just out of range for him. 

This morning was strangely slow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Dang dude, if you get him and I get mine our target bucks will probly score bout the same, mine being just a hair bigger of course! Good luck with him, still no pics of mine yet this year. Not too worried cause I never get pics of him until November.


Haha hopefully we both get to find out! I'm not holding my breath though, he is smarter than me!

Deer movement was pretty dang bad for us today.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> Had to get out of tree early this morning to go to work and didn't get home in time to get back out tonight. So didn't see much. Taking AJ a neighbor kid in the morning to try and fill youth tag and got Ryan coming out also to try and get his disabled tag filled. Both wanting big bucks so might be eating tag soup. Best of luck to everybody, except my neighbor that set up his feeder again this year to hunt over.


Did you call the DNR ?


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw my main target this evening, just came out in the wrong spot. He's a bit bigger this year, probably pushing 170". The thing that is interesting is that the buck I thought was him this summer from trail cam pics actually isn't him. I have two big boys to chase this year! My dad saw that buck this evening in a different section!


Great news!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Went out last night and had a yearling buck almost on dead runs do a big circle around my stand. Came up behind me on the return trip and stand 4 yrds behind a big branch. At least i know my scent was covered. Hope for larger ones later in the month.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Going out today to hang a 2 man ladder and a new one man in what I hope to be a GREAT rut spot. Hoping to get the girlfriend out by the end of the month and get her first!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I got out Saturday evening, and Sunday morning/evening. Saw a total of 4 does. Hunting a few new properties so still trying to get my sets dialed in. :/


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

dac said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Did you call the DNR ?


Not yet


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Was out this weekend when I didn't have our daughter's first birthday parties. Saw a few does, nothing much, then a really large bobcat. Largest I have ever seen in the wild, on TV or anywhere. This thing looked to be about 35lb. He was huge. Came down the same trail that I have seen them before on. Really tried to get a photo of him to show just how large he was but of course I fumbled around with my phone and he left. Didn't run but noticed the movement in the tree looked up then wandered downt the trail. Almost solid tan, very little spottings except for dark ears and the tip of his bobbed tail. I am going to hang a trail cam near there to see if I can get a good pic. That really made the weekend, just seeing him. That and I am blessed with a happy, healthy baby girl that is now one year old.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Went out yesterday morning, had a ton of does around, with a few small bucks and one 8 that was 125-130 that stood broadside at about 25 yards away and just wanted me to shoot him. haha


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

*first doe down...*

Great Hunt 25 yards. She was the smaller of the two that came in but the fist to come into shooting distance. She will be eating good. Got her quartered out yesterday and will be doing some grinding tonight. Deer chili in our future.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Kinda bummed early muzzleloader starts this weekend, the road hunter around my area really get under my skin.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Kinda bummed early muzzleloader starts this weekend, the road hunter around my area really get under my skin.


Thank god I don't have to worry about that much around here. 

Hung a set Monday and will be hanging a couple ladders this weekend then I am out of the woods until November 6! The darn rut is so close!

Good luck all! Happy hunting!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Kinda bummed early muzzleloader starts this weekend, the road hunter around my area really get under my skin.


I enjoy the early muzzy season. I wish I could use my bow during it, for some reason Iowa doesn't let you but you can use your bow for the late and gun seasons. I just don't see much for bucks during the late season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> I enjoy the early muzzy season. I wish I could use my bow during it, for some reason Iowa doesn't let you but you can use your bow for the late and gun seasons. I just don't see much for bucks during the late season.


You have to have the perfect spot for late, last year I found that spot. Every night I had 50+ deer come by my stand including some nice bucks. Passed a mid 140's buck that I probably shouldn't have. I'm to the point now where I don't enjoy hunting with a gun, so I like that I can take my bow with the late season tag.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep, not thrilled about muzzleloader season here. My neighbor is usually good to take at least one really nice buck from our area. He owns tons of ground surrounding us on 3 sides and has tons of fields with crops/plots, but usually hunts the fence lines separating our properties. At least the corn is still in around me and we hunt the transition area between beading and crops.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Late season if my favorite time to be out with my bow. It is tough hunting with the cold (especially with bow) but few can say they have taken bucks with their bows late like that. We have some late season plots with Frigid Forage the Beast this year that should only make it better. Largest bucks I have ever seen have been from Jan 3-10.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

As always grain hauling/trucking has gotten busy not allowing me to get much early muzzle in. I don't really care for gun hunting myself, but this allows me to take some doe quick. Positive note is that my neighbor to the south has seen 1 ear, unfortunately over his bait pile but he didn't get him or the big boy last year sitting over corn so I hope this year the same amount of luck to him. The crops will be coming out soon and my plots will be the only food. Can't wait to have time to get out there.
Best of luck to everyone hunting this weekend


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> You have to have the perfect spot for late, last year I found that spot. Every night I had 50+ deer come by my stand including some nice bucks. Passed a mid 140's buck that I probably shouldn't have. I'm to the point now where I don't enjoy hunting with a gun, so I like that I can take my bow with the late season tag.


That is one thing I miss about KY it is a one buck state so your tag is not weapon specific. You can bow hunt from the first Saturday in Sept till the middle of January everyday with a bow if you choose. I haven't picked up a gun in about 13 years.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I hate all of you!!!! LOL
As some of you know I moved to South Dakota last winter "Dec"...It hadn't bothered me much until now, ever since bow season came in I've been majorly bummed out about not being in Iowa. Trying my best to figure out a way to move back but who knows if it'll happen or not. I haven't even been out hunting here in SD, I live just north of Sioux Falls and finding a place to hunt up here is pretty much impossible, not to mention no public land around here either to speak of, and what little there is turns out to be all waterfowl areas not really suited for deer hunting. 
Enjoy Iowa boys, hope you all shoot some good ones.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I hunted a lot last year late season and I had tons of does coming through typically 40 to 50 but no bucks which was fine cause all I had was doe tags. 

I don't enjoy killing stuff with a gun as much as I used to but I still enjoy it. I actually go back home to WI for the rifle season every year. That is more to,spend time with the family. 

I have always liked the early muzzy season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I hate all of you!!!! LOL
> As some of you know I moved to South Dakota last winter "Dec"...It hadn't bothered me much until now, ever since bow season came in I've been majorly bummed out about not being in Iowa. Trying my best to figure out a way to move back but who knows if it'll happen or not. I haven't even been out hunting here in SD, I live just north of Sioux Falls and finding a place to hunt up here is pretty much impossible, not to mention no public land around here either to speak of, and what little there is turns out to be all waterfowl areas not really suited for deer hunting.
> Enjoy Iowa boys, hope you all shoot some good ones.


Hope you still stop by and chat it up with us this fall.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Havent been on here in days.. I doubled on slick heads oct 5. in the morning. Not going to hit my good spots until the big cold front next week.
Not happy about early muzzleloader either....:thumbs_do


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I hate all of you!!!! LOL
> As some of you know I moved to South Dakota last winter "Dec"...It hadn't bothered me much until now, ever since bow season came in I've been majorly bummed out about not being in Iowa. Trying my best to figure out a way to move back but who knows if it'll happen or not. I haven't even been out hunting here in SD, I live just north of Sioux Falls and finding a place to hunt up here is pretty much impossible, not to mention no public land around here either to speak of, and what little there is turns out to be all waterfowl areas not really suited for deer hunting.
> Enjoy Iowa boys, hope you all shoot some good ones.


You do have access to some fantastic bird hunting though. I lived north of Mitchell for about a year. The deer hunting is pretty good too once you get on the west side of the Missouri river.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

seiowabow said:


> You do have access to some fantastic bird hunting though. I lived north of Mitchell for about a year. The deer hunting is pretty good too once you get on the west side of the Missouri river.


I have seen alot of pheasant around but I don't really bird hunt anymore so it doesn't make me feel much better..lol
I think I might head out to west SD around Hot Springs next weekend and hunt for a few days and see if I can find any mule deer. I could go out there and shoot a 200" mule deer and it still wouldn't replace Iowa though.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> I have seen alot of pheasant around but I don't really bird hunt anymore so it doesn't make me feel much better..lol
> I think I might head out to west SD around Hot Springs next weekend and hunt for a few days and see if I can find any mule deer. I could go out there and shoot a 200" mule deer and it still wouldn't replace Iowa though.


huh? i would trade all the deer in Iowa for a 200 inch mulie. lol.


----------



## Newboy1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Haven't been able to make it out since opening day....Anyone seeing scrapes start to show up?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Newboy1 said:


> Haven't been able to make it out since opening day....Anyone seeing scrapes start to show up?


its still a bit early. I have a spot with a lot of young bucks and there have been scrapes for over 2 weeks now. No rut action going on in my neck of the woods yet. I even saw a couple bucks still together last weekend.

Central Iowa


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great day for hunting up in NW Iowa, cloud cover and cool. I get to enjoy it from the semi 
Maybe I will duck out early and run to a stand!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Newboy1 said:


> Haven't been able to make it out since opening day....Anyone seeing scrapes start to show up?


I moved a stand & trimmed yesterday, found 2 new scrapes near by.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck this weekend everyone.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

for some reason i am seeing lots of little bucks. 6 points, 10 point, spikes and today a button buck that was obviously just a yearling but no mama. the button buck bedded near me and we spent about 4 hours just 10 yards apart. was pretty cool to see a wild deer get up, munch a little then go bed back down. trying to fill my doe tag, tomorrow will be my first morning hunt. according totrail cams about 8 am should be prime time. lol..


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

twn417 said:


> Great Hunt 25 yards. She was the smaller of the two that came in but the fist to come into shooting distance. She will be eating good. Got her quartered out yesterday and will be doing some grinding tonight. Deer chili in our future.


man that's a big hole in that deer. what did you slay the beast with?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I have seen alot of pheasant around but I don't really bird hunt anymore so it doesn't make me feel much better..lol
> I think I might head out to west SD around Hot Springs next weekend and hunt for a few days and see if I can find any mule deer. I could go out there and shoot a 200" mule deer and it still wouldn't replace Iowa though.


Sucks you had to move to SD, J. Hope you can get some solace shooting a giant muley. You gonna put in for NR tags til you can get back here?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Passed this buck this morning with the muzzleloader and a smaller one. Looking for a doe but had to get in the truck and work. After seeing him I think 3 1/2 year old and not Unicorn buck from last year


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's going to be a stud if he makes it!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Slow going for me this morning, just a few does out of range. I'm fully prepared to not see any decent bucks this weekend.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

0 movement for us this morning, the same to a couple of people I have talked to. Might be a good evening with the droping temps (realitive to what they have been) and the rain keeping them down last night, then not a ton of movement this morning. Have family pictures tonight so no hunting for me tonight, but good luck everyone.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Same here I didn't see a single deer. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Saw a young 8 point this morning and 3 does/fawns. On stand now and the wind is laying down nicely. Could be a decent evening. Weather for tomorrow looks perfect.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yet another hunt ruined by early muzzleloader hunters....


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The early muzzleloader seadon can be ruff, but at least the corn is still in (least around my parts) guess if it sucks for me, sucks for them too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> The early muzzleloader seadon can be ruff, but at least the corn is still in (least around my parts) guess if it sucks for me, sucks for them too.


I just get frustrated with the guys that treat it like a mini shotgun season.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It doesn't like they did all that well. Only 196 bucks roughly entered into the system today total. 160 were entered last saturday minus the early muzzeloader hunters. I am kind of a nerd, Every night at around 10:30 I put the daily harvest into an excel file and keep track of it.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> It doesn't like they did all that well. Only 196 bucks roughly entered into the system today total. 160 were entered last saturday minus the early muzzeloader hunters. I am kind of a nerd, Every night at around 10:30 I put the daily harvest into an excel file and keep track of it.


That would be interesting to see. I like it!!
Did last weekend include youth/disabled in that 160? Would be interesting to compare harvest numbers to weather, moon phase, or other events that possible affect movement. You could maybe get a prediction theory going after a few years of data. Again I really like it very neat


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I had a good hunt last night....didn't shoot anything, but it was good a night in the stand. I went early and set up a couple of cams and made a couple of mock scrapes. I was in the stand by 4pm. I sat watched & 9 Woodducks feed and play in the creek about 60yds from my stand. About 6pm the timber came to life. Ended up seeing 11 does/yearlings & 1 spike. I had a 20 yrd or less shot at 3 of adult does & the spike. For while everywhere I looked within 100yds of my stand, I could see a deer. As it was getting dark, I saw the flash several times from the camera I had just set up on a fresh made mock scrape about 120yds. from my stand...I have another stand 25yds from the scrape. I also heared/saw several turkeys fly up about 75yds away. All-in-all it was a good night in the stand.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

my 10 year old daughter killed her first deer tonight ( youth gun). Shot her at about 25 yards. Nice big mature doe that will make for some fine eating!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats to you and your daughter! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Went after one of my target bucks from the ground tonight. He didn't walk by the rock pile like he did Saturday night. Had one nice young ten come up and get about 5 feet from me, pretty cool to be eye level with them. Checked the cams and got one new potential shooter on cam, not huge but he looks mature anyway.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I see a high of 47 this Saturday, could be starting to get interesting by then.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Filled a doe tag yesterday. Felt good to release an arrow. Saw 5 does all afternoon but no bucks wandering around.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Well guys since last fall I graduated from school and moved out west to Colorado just a couple months ago. Looks like this will be last resident bow hunt in Iowa but I'm looking to make the most of it during that first week of Nov. It wasn't my first choice but I'll take what I can get. Looks like things are starting to cool of back home just in time. Thankfully there are plenty of trout in the rivers to keep my occupied until I make it back an until I can start big game hunting out here. I'll be sure to post trail camera pics of what's been nosing around all summer and this fall when I get back into town. Hopefully there are some bruts and I can go out with a bang. Good luck to all you guys this year and be safe out there. Looking forward to seeing some of your bucks hit the ground! 

Cheers


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Hunted last night for the first time in over a week. I was using my muzzy for the early muzzy season. I didn't see jack in the stand. It was really windy and it rained on and off. On the drive out I saw a few does. The crops are coming out fast around us so I am hoping that picks some things up.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a good feeling about this weekend.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I have a good feeling about this weekend.


I wish I did but I feel snake bit this year. Got trail cameras stolen, went on a week long bear hunt when it was 88 degrees and didn't see jack. Missed last weekend because of a wedding, can only hunt Friday night, and Saturday because of a sales meeting in Chicago on Sunday night. 

The weather should be good thought. I did a quick hour hunt this morning and it was beatiful. Had a doe sneak in from behind and bust me. She was huge.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> I wish I did but I feel snake bit this year. Got trail cameras stolen, went on a week long bear hunt when it was 88 degrees and didn't see jack. Missed last weekend because of a wedding, can only hunt Friday night, and Saturday because of a sales meeting in Chicago on Sunday night.
> 
> The weather should be good thought. I did a quick hour hunt this morning and it was beatiful. Had a doe sneak in from behind and bust me. She was huge.


Things can change in a blink of an eye, your luck will change!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Will be out tomorrow and tomorrow evening.

Filled my doe tag on the weekend opener. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

The action was pretty good tonight in central Iowa. Saw ~10 deer total (kinda lost track) 3 or 4 small bucks and at least 7 does. No shooters. Had 2 deer blow on my way out.... Not sure what they were. Couldnt see anything. Needless to say, that stand needs a good cool off period. All the deer were pretty alert. Seemed like they all saw me... I was in my 16' ladder stand up against a big oak. The tree is kinda out in the open, but there are 3 big limbs that go down in front of me... I'm a little perplexed. I think I'm going to put in my 20' tree stick and a hand on. Any thoughts?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My cousin had these two come out at 5:30 with a bunch of others. Said they sparred all night.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Had a scrape pop up under my stand on the edge of a CRP field last weekend and put a cam over it. Tons of young bucks hitting it and this heavy 10. First decent buck on cam this year, thoughts on age? His body is freakin huge, but I don't think he looks old by any means.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Good luck to everyone this weekend. Still way early for any calling, rattling, scrapes and such but with the cold they should be on thier feet over food sources. I still have tons of standing corn in my area. Hopefully it's gone or close to it in all of yours.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Now that I look closer I do think that buck is mature.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like everyone is seeing a few good bucks or at least getting them on camera. Saw a 120 8 point that had a busted off tine already. He made several scrapes in front my stand. Other than that it has been slow here. A few does and small bucks here and there. Lots of geese dying though.:wink:


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck man, that's a nice heavy rack. He's not the widest, but looks like a mature buck. You didn't tag out opening weekend again? 



D-TRAIN said:


> Had a scrape pop up under my stand on the edge of a CRP field last weekend and put a cam over it. Tons of young bucks hitting it and this heavy 10. First decent buck on cam this year, thoughts on age? His body is freakin huge, but I don't think he looks old by any means.
> 
> View attachment 1786210
> 
> ...


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

dtprice said:


> Good luck man, that's a nice heavy rack. He's not the widest, but looks like a mature buck. You didn't tag out opening weekend again?


Nope! Couldn't make it 3 in a row. I was starting to miss November too much.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend. Still way early for any calling, rattling, scrapes and such but with the cold they should be on thier feet over food sources. I still have tons of standing corn in my area. Hopefully it's gone or close to it in all of yours.


First good buck I ever killed with a bow I grunted in to 20 yards on October 5th.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good mass on that buck too dtrain.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Work is dragging right now......

I think I'm too excited to get back out in the woods. Leaving after work and heading up to north central IA to hunt with the BIL. He says they're starting to spar pretty good, and with the cooler weather it should be a nice weekend.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

webenic said:


> Work is dragging right now......
> 
> I think I'm too excited to get back out in the woods. Leaving after work and heading up to north central IA to hunt with the BIL. He says they're starting to spar pretty good, and with the cooler weather it should be a nice weekend.


I bet it is, glad I'm done:wink:


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> I bet it is, glad I'm done:wink:


Just rub it in a little more.....:set1_punch: j/k

50 minutes officially, but the schedule gods were with me and I'll be able to leave in 20.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Snuck out at 330 I am in the stand


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> First good buck I ever killed with a bow I grunted in to 20 yards on October 5th.


I grunted two small 8 points in at 8am Thursday morning. One proceeded to thrash some saplings.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I was covered up in bucks but they were pretty small. I had a small 8 and 6 that walked toward each other, I thought they were going to square off and I was going to get it on video instead they decided to lick each other for 5 minutes.

One of the bucks was a decent looking 8 but I didn't get a real good look at him.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

webenic said:


> Work is dragging right now......
> 
> I think I'm too excited to get back out in the woods. Leaving after work and heading up to north central IA to hunt with the BIL. He says they're starting to spar pretty good, and with the cooler weather it should be a nice weekend.


Where do you hunt in nc iowa? Not the area, just what town is near? I'm from up that way originally.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck this weekend guys. I was lucky enough to tag out on Thursday night. I'll have to post pictures later as im busy fending off angry groomsmen. They'd like to be in the stand but im tying the knot today!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Miller07 said:


> Good luck this weekend guys. I was lucky enough to tag out on Thursday night. I'll have to post pictures later as im busy fending off angry groomsmen. They'd like to be in the stand but im tying the knot today!


Sweet! Can't wait for the pics!

Had one nice 2.5 ten come in to range this morning, other than that it was slow.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm seeing lots of bucks, just nothing over 2.5. Corn is coming out fast which will help. Not hunting tonight, but will morning and evening tomorrow.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hoping to see some action tomorrow morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It was absolutely dead around me this evening, saw more in the yard when I got back home. I'm ready for November.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I shot a small 8 with my muzzy. It is the smallest buck I have shot in years. I didn't have much time with my muzzy and it was my first deer on video so I am happy with him. I would like to kill some does on video now and hope for a nice buck.

This is the fourth buck I have killed from this stand in three years. Last night I saw 8 bucks out if this stand most were small but one was bigger. 

I would duck hunt tomorrow morning but I have to get that deer boned out and I head to Chicago for work at 11. Good luck guys.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

One guy i know saw a 190 the other evening and another guy I know saw a 220. Another guy I know killed a 180 with the muzz. Another guy I know killed a 145 12 pointer with his bow that was 5.5-6.5 years old based on the past few years of trail cams and actually lost 15 inches this year. All in the evening. Must be starting to pick up a bit.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*action picking up in Iowa*

Well the movement has been picking up for me in my area. The cooler weather this weekend has helped. Now the farmers just need to get the corn out. Had these two bucks start to show on a corner food plot. One I have watched for two years and call stickers. The other I have only started seeing last year late season. He is a little smaller this years, but still a great buck. He is un named as of yet. Anyone want to help me out on score. He is mature for sure.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Heading out this morning, picked up a doe tag last night so hopefully all the does ive been seeing show up. But now that they can die they probably wont. Good luck everyone.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Well the movement has been picking up for me in my area. The cooler weather this weekend has helped. Now the farmers just need to get the corn out. Had these two bucks start to show on a corner food plot. One I have watched for two years and call stickers. The other I have only started seeing last year late season. He is a little smaller this years, but still a great buck. He is un named as of yet. Anyone want to help me out on score. He is mature for sure.


That's a great buck man, kill him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Heading out this morning, picked up a doe tag last night so hopefully all the does ive been seeing show up. But now that they can die they probably wont. Good luck everyone.


That's how it always goes for me!


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

Little late to the party but here are some picks from last month. All young ones but definitely have potential.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

I blew a stalk on some does this morning. Then I walked up on 2 bucks that were bedded down about 09:30. They had their backs to me but I snapped a twig when I got around 20 yds away. They got up to run but I bleated and they stopped and turned broadside no more than 35 yrds away. I was at full draw and could have shot but neither of them was bigger than 130", so I let down and they ran away. I can't believe what a deer snob I have turned into!! 4 years ago one of those bucks would have been done for, and I would have had meat hangin!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Movement seems to be picking up got my big boys on camera about every other day coming by the stand bout an hour too early in the morning and an hour too late in the evening. But thats a lot better than 2 am lol


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I've hunted every day for the past 4 days and haven't even seen a deer! The full moon plus the corn still being in is really hurting my hunting.... I haven't shot a deer since 2010 just because my school schedule doesn't allow much hunting time. I have this whole next week off and I just don't want to go empty-handed for the third year in a row!!


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

tsaxybabe said:


> I've hunted every day for the past 4 days and haven't even seen a deer! The full moon plus the corn still being in is really hurting my hunting.... I haven't shot a deer since 2010 just because my school schedule doesn't allow much hunting time. I have this whole next week off and I just don't want to go empty-handed for the third year in a row!!


Corn should be coming out soon, and it's cooling off. There's still a lot of time. Just get out when you can (I'm currently in school too and I sit in class all day wishin I was in a stand...). Good luck and let's hope for a good rut. Comin up soon!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Finally snuck out this morning for the first time this year. Despite lower deer numbers on camera I managed to shoot a nice doe. Now it will probably be a couple more weeks til I can get out again to fill my buck tag. Here is a short clip of my doe from this morning captured with my cell phone mounted to the bow. (Click on pic to view)


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Took my oldest daughter to the blind fri evening and sat morning. We had a blast! Was gonna shoot a doe sat morning, first doe came threw which she didn't see right off and I was gettn ready for the 2nd doe and my daughter jumps up starts pointing and yelling daddy daddy 2 deer!! I couldn't help but laugh! Was awesome! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Went Friday afternoon and checked the cameras, positive thing is that there are a lot of mature bucks hitting the scraps, the bad thing is that every single one of them are from 12am - 4am.
Long story short I reset all the cameras and decided to stay out and not pressure the areas at all until I start to get the daylight movement. The sign exploded this weekend, with fresh scraps and rubs, give it 7-10 days and it should be awesome! hope this weather holds! 

Good luck to all.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

dtprice said:


> Where do you hunt in nc iowa? Not the area, just what town is near? I'm from up that way originally.


I'm originally from Osage, and still have some permission on a couple places around there. 

I didn't see much for numbers, and unfortunately the only shooter buck I saw came crashing into the woods and stopped about 25 yards out for 5 min.........while I was hanging my stand with the bow on the ground. :eek2: He didn't see me and went on his way, didn't see him the rest of the weekend.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Had a great hunt the other day. Passed a 3 year old 130" 8pt and also a 140" 4 year old 8. 
The four year old came in hitting 4 scrapes to 20 yards broadside, but no more camera light. Probably would have shot him if I had gotten good film.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Been out about six times and haven't had anything within range. Was out last night and not much moving but had I nice doe come in at 20 yards right in front of my blind. Was playing game on phone and lost my chance by the time I seen her out there. Would of been my first deer with bow. Not happy


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know who's more ready for November...me or him?


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Finally getting around to posting pictures. Was able to send one through this guy last thursday. He isn't nearly the caliber that I thought he was but i'm gratefull none the less.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats that's a dang nice buck!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys, just an update from central Iowa today. I did some glassing tonight and spotted probably a 2.5 year old harassing does in a cut corn field. A slightly more mature buck was about 200 yards away and he didn't really seem interested yet. The time is nearing. Also, I hunted last night and a 3 pointer harassed some does as well. Basically the bucks both just slowly approached the does, then made a quick step or two towards the does and the does scattered. The bucks didnt pursue much after that.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I noticed the same thing. A good looking 3 1/2 year old chased a doe about 30 yards and then just mellowly followed her. Is it time to bust out some calls this weekend?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I will be tickling some antlers together this weekend, just lightly and see what happens. Maybe a one horned buck decoy too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be starting to get interesting by this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Should be starting to get interesting by this weekend, can't wait.


Gonna get good!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on that buck, Miller!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats Miller!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Vacation starting a week from Friday!! Can't wait!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a huge doe jump my string tonight at 30 yards and just gave her a hair cut. Went out grabbed my arrow and sat back in the blind packing up stuff it was maybe 6:15. Nice little year and half old comes out and hits a scrape about 30 yards away and feeds on clover. Then a big old 6 point comes out and walks to within about 6-8 yards of me. Then hits the scrape and feeds. I don't think I have any pics of this buck, but now I'm thinking old toad that I probably should have arrowed. Good to see a mature buck up and moving at least. I'm going to look through the pics on computer and see if I can find him. If snow holds off I will get my corn out tomorrow and then it's game on!!


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Bump for updates.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Been seeing deer but nothing even close to shooters. Trail cam pics with mostly does for about a month. I hane seen no indication the rut is close. Seems very strange so far. Have had below normal temps with a north wind for the majority of the last 2 weeks. Certainly not the case the past few years. I'm patiently waiting for the goodness!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been seeing hints. the does are hammering the scrapes bucks are coming by at 730 on almost all my cams legal light is roughly 7 so they are getting closer


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

It's real close here in central Iowa. The small bucks are chasing. Give it 5 days or so. Halloween is always about the time that the big boys start joining in the tail chasin activities


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

When do you guys have your vacations? I'm lined up for 11-4 through 11-15.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

No vacation for me  just after work a couple times a week and weekends.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

The night started off with me backing out of entrance to original stand choice because there were already deer feeding on edge of bean field. So I slipped into a spot that is way better in the morning, but I figured heck I'm still hunting. Wasn't in the stand half hour and a button buck comes in and feeds on acorns. Followed by his little sister and mother. I get ready to draw on momma and wind dies. I can almost feel a complete down draft and little lady don't like what she got a nose full of. Momma stops behind a tree and they investigate the scene. They all trot back up wind to return about 20 min later. Just the small ones feed thru, no momma this time. Well about 6:30 the wife blows my phone up and I know I'm done. I climb down and start to walk out. Get to the corner of plot and see 2 bucks fighting about 50 yards away. I step to the timber side of my plot screen and watch a really nice 130"ish 3 year old get his butt spanked. The winner heads my way, big body, mature buck, I come to full draw. He walks right past me at 20-25 yards and I can't stop him with a mouth grunt. At 35 maybe a touch more, I do my best attempt at a snort wheeze. That stopped him. Arrow away and smack. Trots off maybe 15-20 yards, stops looks back at me and down he goes. Pops back up and flops over again. First bow buck is on the ground!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hell yeah man, congrats!! First bow buck is a special feeling! Nice broadhead choice btw!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice job Pinger. Congrats!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm still living it again and again. Best part he died in the cut hay field I shot him in, I could drive right to him. Lol
The neighbors started combining the field that wraps around my timber by this spot. I hope that and getting this guy out of there will allow 1 ear to come back into the area. Camera will be getting new batteries tomorrow and turned towards the scrape line leading to stand. Thanks again, not sure I'm going to sleep much tonight


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats Pinger!

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> When do you guys have your vacations? I'm lined up for 11-4 through 11-15.


Starts 11-1 through the 10th......Can't wait.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> When do you guys have your vacations? I'm lined up for 11-4 through 11-15.


Mine's a little later due to some work travel.

11/8 - 11/26


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> When do you guys have your vacations? I'm lined up for 11-4 through 11-15.



Best I could do was 11/6-11/10. Otherwise it's just going to be Sat nights and all day Sundays


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Filled my first Waterloo DMZ hunt doe tag this morning.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> When do you guys have your vacations? I'm lined up for 11-4 through 11-15.


Oct 30th - Nov 10th. Halloween is always good for me.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job Buellhunter!!

Got a bunch of corn out today and should be finished up by Saturday night


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen/missed one of my target bucks tonight he pushed 4 does by then here he comes along mouth open tongue hanging out hot on there trail needless to say I messed up missed very cleanly haha seen some rut activity button ruttin???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bummer!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Pinger and Buellhunter.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Buellhunter said:


> Filled my first Waterloo DMZ hunt doe tag this morning.
> View attachment 1790665


:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be a good weekend guys! Make sure you report here if you see any cruising!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm heading out here in a lil bit.

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Renoone (Apr 27, 2009)

Have been seeing some shooters in daylight. Had two mature bucks in an all out fight last night at a little after 5pm. I got 4 minutes of video. I will try to get uploaded here this weekend. The fun is beginning!!!!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Got a good NW wind tomorrow morning. Gonna try to get a big one... That's the theory anyway.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cam should say pm.

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cam should say pm

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's got some nice beams!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd shoot the one for sure maybe both.

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

My dad is coming into town he wants to duck hunt or pheasant hunt. I would prefer to be in a stand but I don't spend much time with him. I think we will duck hunt tomorrow morning and then I will hit the stand on Saturday night. If duck hunting sucks I will be back in the stand Sunday Morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll probably pheasant hunt a bit in the morning, nothing too serious though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any luck Brutus?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Rattled in a small 8 tonight, should be a good weekend


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I seen some does and a small buck, the buck chased them does around for a lil bit. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My buddy missed a booner this evening. He is sick to the stomach. Judged 40 and the arrow sailed right over his back.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I let an arrow fly tonight. I found the nock laying on the ground. No arrow or blood that I could see without flashlight. Going back in the morning. Corn is out and the bucks have no place to hide. I keep second guessing everything. I will update when I know more.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> My buddy missed a booner this evening. He is sick to the stomach. Judged 40 and the arrow sailed right over his back.


Ah man that sucks! Hopefully he'll get another shot! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> I let an arrow fly tonight. I found the nock laying on the ground. No arrow or blood that I could see without flashlight. Going back in the morning. Corn is out and the bucks have no place to hide. I keep second guessing everything. I will update when I know more.


Good luck!

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> I let an arrow fly tonight. I found the nock laying on the ground. No arrow or blood that I could see without flashlight. Going back in the morning. Corn is out and the bucks have no place to hide. I keep second guessing everything. I will update when I know more.


Buck?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Buck?


Yep, I'm 90% sure it was this guy








4 1/2 year old 10 point that I past a couple times last year and didn't improve much. Last year pic







it's not the best pic but all I got on phone.
Morning can't come fast enough


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sure makes for a long night, good luck man!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well its official, we don't have a hunt able population of pheasants left around here. Pretty depressing. On top of that somebody has moved in on me, there was a trail cam 55 yards from my stand. Not a good start to my weekend.

Any good news pinger?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

No blood no arrow, looked 3 hours down in the bottom that I last saw him heading and nothing. Buddy showed up to help and I walked back up past another stand and 10 feet away there he laid. Double lung didn't go 40 yards!!! Entrance was back and exit was high


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice Buck pinger


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job pinger, nice buck.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job Pinger


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats man!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you have your first pope and young now too!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats on a fine looking buck!

about raedy to head out for the afternoon sit, hoping the winds die down a bit.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice buck! Good job on the recovery


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Nice deer. Decided to duck hunt it was slow. We had a small buck swim across the river as we were headed home. My knuckle head two year old lab jumped out of a moving boat to chase him.

I will be in a stand tomorrow morning.


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

I think all the farmers in my local area forgot it's harvest season. Wow a lot of corn still standing! No mature buck sightings in stand, pretty slow.
Nice Job Pinger !


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Acoustic said:


> I think all the farmers in my local area forgot it's harvest season. Wow a lot of corn still standing! No mature buck sightings in stand, pretty slow.
> Nice Job Pinger !


Yup it's tough going around here too, think all the deer are in my grandpa's corn.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Acoustic said:


> I think all the farmers in my local area forgot it's harvest season. Wow a lot of corn still standing! No mature buck sightings in stand, pretty slow.
> Nice Job Pinger !


Least it keeps the poachers away a little longer


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Still slow around me. We will see here agin in a bit


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Already had some doe movement around me, just not in a lane where I could shoot. Could be a good evening


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Really slow tonight. The corn needs to come out. I could hear the deer running in it and feeding.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Another very slow hunt for me, I agree they are in the corn.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Yep corn needs to come out I hope they get it out this week


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Had one of my target bucks come in this morning, a big mature six pointer that I wanted my girlfriend to shoot, she got ready, i grunted at the buck when he was about 80 yards away and he came right in. He was coming right down the trail and would have been a 20 yard shot for her. Buck suddenly stops, looks up and takes off. Confused as to what happens, we sit there for a few seconds and a guy comes walking right down the deer trail, smoking a cigarette in jeans with a bow over his shoulder. Mind you this is private land and I am the only one who has permission. The guy sees us, i confront him saying some choice words, as I was incredibly upset. He simply replies with i was following the river line. . . My family owns land about 1 mile in each direction from the stand all the way to the river, which would be 250 yards or so behind us. I've never been so upset before. Its my girlfriends first year bowhunting and this obviously would have been her first deer. She gave him the nickname "Lanky"


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

A lot of slob hunters out there.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That really sucks man. I hope she gets another chance and that guy should be ashamed of himself. I believe the law is that you can follow a river only within 12-16 feet of the banks, but I'm not 100% on that.
Best of luck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have yet to see any signs that the rut is anywhere close to starting.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

2nd that APA.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Not saying its not a little different in your area, but I've seen consistent harassing of does by the young bucks for 2 weeks now


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen a lot of scrape activity, but I have seen no chasing. Not even by young bucks.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

been out 5x and shot a couple does and could have shot more......filled my buck tag thurs eve oct 24th


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> That really sucks man. I hope she gets another chance and that guy should be ashamed of himself. I believe the law is that you can follow a river only within 12-16 feet of the banks, but I'm not 100% on that.
> Best of luck


I want to see that law, never heard of such a thing.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

First time checking in this season. Haven't even been out yet due to knee surgery tore my mcl and meniscus last week of September major buzz kill. Finally getting around decent, and the crops have been flying out this week around my area. Should get out a few days this coming week if I can avoid working at any point.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the buck, Pinger! Hope you get a second chance, BirdDawg. Some people have no respect.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I want to see that law, never heard of such a thing.


Hey Nut..
I found this..
http://www.adventuresports.com/river/nors/us-law-who-owns.htm


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, I'll read up on this since I also have had same problem with ATV's running the river. Let alone like Birddog situation.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Buellhunter said:


> Filled my first Waterloo DMZ hunt doe tag this morning.
> View attachment 1790665


Congrats Dave!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Acoustic said:


> I want to see that law, never heard of such a thing.


That is just what a couple guys told me. That the state owns 16 feet of shore line on any body of water, other than ponds. Never heard of it myself. I'm still trying to find it on any website or book. Lol
I think they might be in some trouble come trapping season if they follow that one. Glad they don't live by me. Lol


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe you are correct. It's considered flood plane within so many feet of a river. That is considered state owned land. People ride ATVs all around the river bottoms here.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

From what I've been told if your feet are in the sand in a river you are trespassing. Oh and a rut update, had 2 does come out in the field tonight, shortly there after, a 130" 8 pt came out of the brush to check on things. Didn't get the smell he was looking for and back in the brush he went. First sign of rut activity I've seen.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Son shoot first deer tonight and with his bow. Little button buck, but he was stoked. Everyone else I've talked to hasn't seen much moving in SE.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah Ill have to check that rule as well, i pulled my trail cameras from the area, as well as I asked my family members to check on the stands every now and then, you never know with some people. Where I hunt in Southern Iowa I have exclusive rights as well, went out this past weekend and their was a stand and camera not 50 yards from where my family and myself have had stands hung for almost 15 years. Some people just have to respect for other peoples property. I guess you could say its been a rough year for me so far. I just hope they dont start scaring deer off the properties and such.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Gert26 that is awesome!!! Congrats to your son


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> been out 5x and shot a couple does and could have shot more......filled my buck tag thurs eve oct 24th


Congrats! Lets see a pic.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Another slow weekend here. Went out on public land and saw a few Sat afternoon and absolutely nothing sitting all day yesterday. (unless you count spooking a doe on the way in). :thumbs_do Going to try the other side of the woods next weekend and get closer to some of the corn that is still in.

On another note, I get a text last night from my brother in law who was tracking a blood trail. No passthrough, no arrow found, but a "good bloodtrail." When I asked if he was decent he replied "Big enough that I took a 50 yard shot" :doh:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody getting new bucks on trail cam?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1 Spike & a few Does. Bigger Bucks Ii had b/4 season have not showed up on any cam. N.E. Ia. real close to Miss. River.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Had a chance at a wll hanger 10/24, but was able to swerve and miss it


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Anybody getting new bucks on trail cam?


Nothing new right now. Put my cams out a week ago Friday. I plan on pulling the card this weekend and seeing what I can see.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

kyates80 said:


> From what I've been told if your feet are in the sand in a river you are trespassing. Oh and a rut update, had 2 does come out in the field tonight, shortly there after, a 130" 8 pt came out of the brush to check on things. Didn't get the smell he was looking for and back in the brush he went. First sign of rut activity I've seen.


Just so everyone knows.... That stuff about 15 ft from the bank is total BS. It can get complicated but the high water mark is the end of public property on what is considered a "Navigable" waterway. Flood plain is not the high water mark.

Found this here. http://www.iowadnr.gov/Recreation/CanoeingKayaking/PaddlerResources/InstructionSafety.aspx

Laws and Regulations

Meandered, Non-Meandered, and Navigable Rivers
These terms can be confusing, but are important in understanding what the rules are for where you can be and where you can't:

A Meandered river is one in which adjacent land owners own the land above the high water mark. Land below the high water mark is public, giving citizens the right to explore sandbars at leisure without worry of trespassing. Land above that level is usually private, and should not be utilized by people navigating streams except when portaging around an obstruction.

View a map of meandered rivers and legal boundaries of meandered rivers to learn more.

A non-meandered river, on the other hand, is one in which private landowners own all the land adjacent to and underneath the water-including the bottom, sandbars, and banks. Most river miles in Iowa are designated as non-meandered. A 1996 attorney general opinion, however, permits activities incidental to navigation on non-meandered rivers, such as, fishing, swimming, and wading when the river is considered navigable. This law also allows for trash clean-ups and the need to portage obstructions in the rivers.

A navigable river is defined by state law as one "which can support a vessel capable of carrying one or more persons during a total of a six-month period in one out of every ten years." Most rivers and larger creeks in Iowa, including non-meandered rivers, are considered navigable. State law expressly allows boating traffic down to one-person vessel such as kayaks on navigable streams.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The only mature buck I have had on cam in the last two months was shot by another hunter recently, sucks for sure but hopefully my top two targets are still around.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

So according to the law, can you wet wade a stream to fish? Or is that trespassing if it's a small stream?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anybody getting new bucks on trail cam?


Yes, I have pics of at least 4 new bucks that I have never had on cam. Only problem, only one pic was during daylight. One is a 160+ deer, and another is a big bodied 8pt. that is 140ish I would guess. The other two are mature, but nothing to brag about.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Anybody getting new bucks on trail cam?


New 8 point


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like he has some mass! Are you tagged out now?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Yes, I have pics of at least 4 new bucks that I have never had on cam. Only problem, only one pic was during daylight. One is a 160+ deer, and another is a big bodied 8pt. that is 140ish I would guess. The other two are mature, but nothing to brag about.


Lets see them!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw 45 deer tonight on the farm in different fields. 2 big bucks chasing hard


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> So according to the law, can you wet wade a stream to fish? Or is that trespassing if it's a small stream?


Like I said it's a tough call. Read the none meandered stream description. It mentions the AG's ruling about that but say "when navigable". Best bet is talk to your CO.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Lets see them!


Will get them posted up once I get to my laptop. This fall, with my workload is going to kill me! I haven't posted or added much to any site for that matter much this year! Once this fall is over life should get back to normal (I hope).


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Will get them posted up once I get to my laptop. This fall, with my workload is going to kill me! I haven't posted or added much to any site for that matter much this year! Once this fall is over life should get back to normal (I hope).


It's cool man, no pressure!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like he has some mass! Are you tagged out now?


Yep on doe patrol

Here is a question for everyone:
So I could get wife a shotgun tag and have her in the blind with me, I have a doe tag for the season, and I could legally fill her buck tag under the party hunting rules.
What would you do?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ole One Ear you sly devil. I assumed he died of old age because no pics for a month. Here he is at 9:30 in the morning 25 yards from a stand hitting a scrape the day after I tagged out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Lmao he has you patterned man!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anybody getting new bucks on trail cam?



http://s469.photobucket.com/user/Bates_OnFire/media/Carlsonspull10-29-2013048_zps9836ddec.mp4.html

Watch whole video. Dont know who he is, but he made a cool video on my trophy camera.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

Starting tomorrow I will be hunting morning and night through Sunday. Don't think its time for all day sits yet. Hope the weather holds.














Couple pics from trail cam.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

As promised, here are the new guys that showed up last week. Two at a gate opening and the other two hitting a scrape. 




























The last guy, only picture I got of him, but he clearly has a lot going on that you can't see. That g2 is LONG on his right side.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That last buck has me drooling!!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> That last buck has me drooling!!!


I haven't been able to hunt this side of the farm because haven't found an evening where I get a good SE wind (looks like I might get a chance this weekend). I also put a ground blind about 20 yards away from this gate opening that I brushed into a cedar tree. Hopefully one of the two will work, and I can seal the deal!

I don't want to even guess what he might score yet and jinx anything!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha well good luck man, hope you tag one of those bruisers!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha well good luck man, hope you tag one of those bruisers!


On a three year drought, I hope so.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

skyleralan said:


> I haven't been able to hunt this side of the farm because haven't found an evening where I get a good SE wind (looks like I might get a chance this weekend). I also put a ground blind about 20 yards away from this gate opening that I brushed into a cedar tree. Hopefully one of the two will work, and I can seal the deal!
> 
> I don't want to even guess what he might score yet and jinx anything!



That buck is a stud.....good luck to you!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

skyleralan said:


> As promised, here are the new guys that showed up last week. Two at a gate opening and the other two hitting a scrape.
> View attachment 1795427
> 
> View attachment 1795429
> ...


Around what time was the day pics?


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> That last buck has me drooling!!!


No kidding.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Word is there really going and movin this morning!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

wbates said:


> Word is there really going and movin this morning!


Dang wish I wasn't working. Good luck to everyone trying to get their Halloween buck!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Dang wish I wasn't working. Good luck to everyone trying to get their Halloween buck!


No kidding! I usually love hunting halloween but Decided to sit this one out and give my land another few days to rest up before I get in there and start getting after them hard.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I could use a friend in iowa for the 15-16 season. Help me, Ill help you!

I can bring home made booze or teach you to make it yourself. Vension products such as bologna or jerky. Help a poor brother out!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> I could use a friend in iowa for the 15-16 season. Help me, Ill help you!
> 
> I can bring home made booze or teach you to make it yourself. Vension products such as bologna or jerky. Help a poor brother out!


Sounds like a fun time lol


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Dang wish I wasn't working. Good luck to everyone trying to get their Halloween buck!


I wish I didnt have a sinus infection with a soar throat. I was going to tuff it out this morning, but we got 1.5-2 inches of rain yesterday and i have to cross a crick.
It should be down enough by 2-3 pm. I just hope I see some of this action


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

wbates said:


> Word is there really going and movin this morning!


I thought about going this morning figuring the bucks would be freshening up their scrapes after the rain and all. But when I saw that at 4 this morning the temp here was 61 turned me off.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Tonigt I'm going to sit a stand that I have been saving for prime time. Several scrapes nearby and it's very secluded. Only problem is that I have to jump 2 fences on my way in/out! Sucks!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Had 2 nice bucks dogging a doe this morning. Wouldn't leave her along long enough to send an arrow her way.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

*New deer on cam*

Here is the biggest we have on our 40 acre lease. We have some other mature deer, but this one has got me bad!!! I want him!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

dac said:


> Around what time was the day pics?


That picture was at 6:02 PM on the 24th of October. I will be hunting the opposite side of the farm in the timber until I can get a south evening wind.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

twn417 said:


> Here is the biggest we have on our 40 acre lease. We have some other mature deer, but this one has got me bad!!! I want him!
> 
> View attachment 1795616
> View attachment 1795618


Beast! Good luck with him.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Some good deer popping up! I hope to be posting some harvest pics of a big buck here in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Plan on doing a half day sit tomorrow, plan on getting to the stand around 1pm or so. Had a few smaller bucks starting to push does. 

I've had some great luck with a buck decoy so far. Had a 140's 10pt move in (back on the 17th), also had a 120s/130s 9 pt come on a line to him (25th). The 10pt wasn't aggressive just curious, the 9th was a little more aggressive. Does have been super skittish around the decoy, and stay back about 20 yrds when they are snorting or stomping their feet. Haven't had any luck with rattling.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charger5 said:


> Plan on doing a half day sit tomorrow, plan on getting to the stand around 1pm or so. Had a few smaller bucks starting to push does.
> 
> I've had some great luck with a buck decoy so far. Had a 140's 10pt move in (back on the 17th), also had a 120s/130s 9 pt come on a line to him (25th). The 10pt wasn't aggressive just curious, the 9th was a little more aggressive. Does have been super skittish around the decoy, and stay back about 20 yrds when they are snorting or stomping their feet. Haven't had any luck with rattling.


Recently bought a boss buck, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Recently bought a boss buck, can't wait to try it!


That's what I have, and I really enjoy it. This is my first year with a more quality decoy....been a good investment so far. Best of luck to you! Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charger5 said:


> That's what I have, and I really enjoy it. This is my first year with a more quality decoy....been a good investment so far. Best of luck to you! Let me know how it turns out.


Will do! I bought it because I'm hunting in the open country and its darn near impossible to get a mature buck in bow range, hopefully this will change things.


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

im leaving in the morning with zone 4 tag first time in iowa
:thumbs_up


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I snuck into a nice little spot this afternoon. Had a button buck under me for an hour before his twin brother showed up and they lightly started sparring. Then I saw a couple dinks, by this time I can't even see much, but judging from body language and blob size, I had two does come under my stand and a younger buck bringing up the tail. This buck was decent sized and he kept exhaling loudly. He wasn't blowing at me, nor was he spooked. He didnt seem like he had been chasing either. Maybe it was some kind of half harded snort wheeze. Anyway, I tried the barking like a dog thing to get the deer away, the buck kinds wondered off but this one doe just stood under me forever until I finally just got down! Pretty exciting hunt, I just wish they were moving a bit earlier. We need it to get cold!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

skull said:


> im leaving in the morning with zone 4 tag first time in iowa
> :thumbs_up


Good luck man! Zone 4&5 is where it's at!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's November in a couple hours!!!!!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Charger5 said:


> Plan on doing a half day sit tomorrow, plan on getting to the stand around 1pm or so. Had a few smaller bucks starting to push does.
> 
> I've had some great luck with a buck decoy so far. Had a 140's 10pt move in (back on the 17th), also had a 120s/130s 9 pt come on a line to him (25th). The 10pt wasn't aggressive just curious, the 9th was a little more aggressive. Does have been super skittish around the decoy, and stay back about 20 yrds when they are snorting or stomping their feet. Haven't had any luck with rattling.


This has been my experience when using a decoy(if they even get that close). They seem to be alittle more at ease if I only put on one side of the decoy antler.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yesterday. I had just got into my stand about 2:30 and was holding still while the turkey patrol made its way by when I had what looked to be a lopsided 3 year old pass by. Couple other small bucks before does started moving about 4:30. Right before sunset saw a big body moving through trees on field edge. Drew waiting for him to hit the one lane I had in that direction. He hit the brakes right before my lane. BUSTED! He was spooked but never bolted. Would not have shot him anyway. Looked old enough but either busted up real bad or just lacking in tine length. Best sit so far.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a few hours left before I have two straight weeks to sit in a tree!!!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Just a few hours left before I have two straight weeks to sit in a tree!!!


You lucky devil. Thank god that I am still in school and am feeling a nasty cough coming on right about next Friday, Monday, and Tuesday.  Maybe a couple others just for good measure.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

What are you guys seeing for rut activity? I'm in nebraska, but more or less our deer should be doing the same thing. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> You lucky devil. Thank god that I am still in school and am feeling a nasty cough coming on right about next Friday, Monday, and Tuesday.  Maybe a couple others just for good measure.


Nothing like a strategic cold!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Nothing like a strategic cold!


No kidding.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

HotnTot said:


> What are you guys seeing for rut activity? I'm in nebraska, but more or less our deer should be doing the same thing. Correct me if I'm wrong


I sat out this am. I saw one mature buck going back to bed. I grunted at him trying to get him to stop and come my way. He was not interested in the least. I saw some does move through followed by young bucks chasing them. That was at 10am that I saw them chasing. Should be on any day now. Mature bucks are not quite there.


----------



## muelleca (Nov 16, 2010)

I sat last evening and harvested a decent 8 pt buck. Big body on him. Heard several guys saying the little ones are nuts right now so the big boys should really start moving, especially if it gets cold next week like it's supposed to. I did some rattling last night and the buck I got was cruising a fenceline just before dusk. Grunted which got his attention, snort wheezed which helped him cross the fence but it wasn't until he was ready to walk away that I threw a growl at him and he came in like I'd insulted his momma's cooking! He was going to put a whooping on the Montana Buck decoy I had sitting out. Stiff legged walk, head tipped sideways, I'd have loved to gotten video of his approach! Best to be out this weekend fella's, things are heating up!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats muelleca!!! Got any pics


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My dad's brother in law shot a nice one about an hour ago. They must be moving good.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool!! Go get me boys I need pics to keep me satisfied until late season


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

They are moving really good. So far just younger bucks chasing tho


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen a drinker cruising an open pasture around noon. Wind just picked way up and started raining time to try to make my own luck and hit the horns together


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Rattled in a big 10 this morning but it held up 80 yards out. Headed back out in the morning. Goodluck guys


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Haven't been since Sunday evening. Going in morning


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

On my way out the door wish me luck!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Didn't see much this morning, although I had a doe blow at me in the way in. Saw a small buck at about 8. That was it. I had to get out a little early. Saw a nice 10 pt cruisin on the drive home at 9:45 or so.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't see too much this morning either. I got blew on the way in by an unknown deer. Was hunting a super thick wooded area so I didn't see anything but seemed like I heard a couple. Had to call it early at like 9. Plan on heading out this evening and sitting a cut bean field where I have my target buck on camera at last light. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Gonna head out this afternoon and see if I can't find a good spot for a south wind. With tomorrow's forecast of constant 25-35mph winds I'm not sure if I'll stick to the edges of the field or duck into the timber. What are you guys doing? I usually set up my hang-on and sticks on Sat after work and just leave it overnight so I don't have to set-up Sun morning.

Good luck out there!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

webenic said:


> Gonna head out this afternoon and see if I can't find a good spot for a south wind. With tomorrow's forecast of constant 25-35mph winds I'm not sure if I'll stick to the edges of the field or duck into the timber. What are you guys doing? I usually set up my hang-on and sticks on Sat after work and just leave it overnight so I don't have to set-up Sun morning.
> 
> Good luck out there!


Tomorrow morning doesn't look too windy but the afternoon does. I'm gonna hunker up in a ground blind down in a creek bottom. It's November so no way I'm gonna stay in the house.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I saw 4-5 does & 5 small bucks last night and one of the bucks was chasing a doe pretty hard. Saw 4 of the same small bucks again this morning...they were all out cruising with their noses to the ground. 

I was using the decoy last night and again this morning. The 2 bigger bucks I saw were spooked by the decoy, but it didn't bother the 2 smaller ones and the 3 yearlings that came to check it out.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

Had really good movement this morning had some does mill around rattled in a small basket buck didn't see him before he seen me reach for my phone...he ran off and caused a doe to blow on me. Waited a couple minutes and rattled and grunted again......less than a minute later I had a 160" 10 come charging in my direction stopped at 20 yards behind a little evergreen came to draw waited about a min. He stepped out turned and looked at me and let out a roar lol per say I let the arrow fly hit the deer in ham 4" penetration and meat on the broad head not looking good for recovering him seen 4 other deer after him a basket 8 and small 6 couple more does....the deer I shot ran did a back flip walked off and blew on me 70 years behind me...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I only got to hunt for an hour this morning, farmer came and started turning up the field I was sitting right over. Excited to see what happens this afternoon, still seems a little slow though.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

Saw 2 does with fawns this morning and a couple of 1 1/2 year old bucks. They showed no interest in the does at all. Watched them play spar in front of me for about half an hour. Then they walked off. Got out of my stand about 0930 and moved it to a different location. Yesterday when I went spot and stalking (had a stiff west wind) I found an opening near the creek with 2 well used scrapes about 15 yrds from each other. Set up my stand on a giant crooked maple 20 yrds to the south. Should be a good spot, but not with a SE wind that's coming tomorrow. I'll sit in my blind in the morning. I still can't believe those bucks weren't even bothering those does.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing huge but moving during daylight


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Pinger335 said:


> Nothing huge but moving during daylight


Not too bad! 

What are you all thinking for tomorrow afternoon? Wind could gust over 40.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a bruiser come up 20 yards behind the stand today. When I stood up the seat made the smallest noise and poof he was gone. My dad went through there later to get the tractor and said he saw him with a doe.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Taking advantage of some high winds tommrow to move stands around. Just went and got the stand out of the tree in the dark will put up in wind. Need a stand for easterly winds coming this week.







he needs a 401grain dose of carbon poisoning


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Just had this nice Ten come in to my rattling. Looks young with great potential.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had my target buck come out by himself and work the woodlot edge 150 yards away this morning. Wish I would've had the boss buck out!


----------



## Hawks'N'Booners (Nov 12, 2008)

I was out this weekend, and saw a couple smaller buck chasing does. Also saw 2 mature bucks still running together with another smaller one.

Saturday was great, saw a lot of activity and deer movement. But not much in the way of bigger bucks cruising for does. 

My question is: I have 2 days of vacation to use yet, when should I use them? Was thinking of Monday-Tuesday the 11th and 12th. But really I can choose just about any day with about a weeks notice. It could even be this Thursday/Friday the 7th and 8th. Any input?

I have been keeping an eye on the forecast as well. I'm just asking when you guys think the peak days would be as far as rutting activity goes. Located in North Central IA.

Happy hunting!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Hawks'N'Booners said:


> I was out this weekend, and saw a couple smaller buck chasing does. Also saw 2 mature bucks still running together with another smaller one.
> 
> Saturday was great, saw a lot of activity and deer movement. But not much in the way of bigger bucks cruising for does.
> 
> ...



Where about are you hunting? I hunt NC IA also, mason city area. I have not seen the rut movement that I normally see at this time. Last night saw two little bucks and a borderline shooter, they weren't hanging out together per say, but they weren't enemies yet either. I would say 11th 12th would be a better choice just based on the activity I have seen so far. I would say we are about a week behind this year.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

I need an ene wind for my good stand. Tuesday may be it!


----------



## Hawks'N'Booners (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually I am from the MC area. I hunt 10-15 miles east of Mason.

I also feel things are a bit behind, and figured 11th - 12th would be a good ballpark. Hoping for some colder weather, and less wind!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

High winds forced me to change the game plan up this afternoon. Dad and I grabbed the climbers and went to some thick public land. Rattled in 4 young bucks, biggest was about 120". Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy and windy so not sure if I'll be able to get on the target bucks yet.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I got this 35lb. Bobcat this morning. Seen a couple of buck cruzing. But, they didn't come my way!! But, I got me a trophy anyway!!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> High winds forced me to change the game plan up this afternoon. Dad and I grabbed the climbers and went to some thick public land. Rattled in 4 young bucks, biggest was about 120". Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy and windy so not sure if I'll be able to get on the target bucks yet.


I thought about doing the same, but opted to hunt a ground blind. Got skunked. 

I have a question for you guys... When do you throw in the towel on a property? I've been running cams on some private property for over 2 months now. About 130 acres, but there are a few other hunters. The property is about half woods and half fields. Most of the woods is all but un-huntable. I have yet to get a shooter on camera. I've hunted this property 10 times and there's tons of deer and tons of sign. I rarely get skunked, but it seems like theres a lot small bucks. Not a lot of does but definitely some. Not sure what this means. 


I know I can wait it out for a "cruiser" but there's tons of public land around...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Dude nice kill on the bobcat!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

Boilers said:


> Dude nice kill on the bobcat!


Thanks! I've been wanting one for awhile!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a cool trophy poz!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> That's a cool trophy poz!


Thanks!! I'm going to tan it and hang him on the wall!!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

This buck showed up on farm this exact same day last year for the first time ever, day after T11 got killed. I called him One eye, well all summer no one in area had a pic of him and we all put him off as dead. Well one year later to the day he is back!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw my first mature buck pinned down with a doe out in the open this morning. I skipped the morning hunt with the high winds and rain and just went cruising.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I was out Sat morn. Sat evening and Sunday evening and didn't see 1 deer. This is east central Iowa. Usually I can rattle a few baskets in now............


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hunted all day yesterday, east central Iowa. Took a break midday to eat and change stands with the wind. Morning movement was not bad but no signs of rut. Does with fawns moving as they like, not worried about being harassed at all. All activity in morning nothing in evening at all.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Slow morning. This wind sucks


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Slow morning. This wind sucks


Yes it does especially when you hunt the open country, supposed to die down this afternoon at least.


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hoping this weekend the rut action will pick up. I've seen some youngsters chasing does around relatively hard. Haven't had hardly any deer respond to rattling or grunting though. I'm ready for some cooler weather and lower winds as well. And this is in the MC area as well (south).


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw a small forked buck on Saturday night and then a couple does early yesterday. At about 10:00 it was starting to get pretty scary to be up in a stand so I packed it up. As I was leaving I walked up on a large bodied 6 pointer. NW IA near the Big Sioux.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wind is supposed to get down to about 10-12 this afternoon, they should be moving good. Might get the decoy out.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

seiowabow said:


> Slow morning. This wind sucks


Same here.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

14 pointer came back is looking way bigger than I remember. Never again will I tag out before the rut


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I keep a journal and was looking at it my hunt of November 7th last year is when I first saw some good chasing activity.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

it was so slow in Eastern Iowa this morning. Definitely not prime time yet.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am hunting from Wed-Tues straight. Hope to sit out most of, if not all day those days. My dad called and told me the corn had been picked to our west where most of the deer had been bedded down. Should be a good late week.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I hunted all of last week up until saturday. Movement in the mornings was great and the decoy worked well most evenings. Last
Wen morning I had a large bodied buck come to the decoy in the dark, 12 yards in front of my blind. It was really dark out and
I couldn't make out his rack size just parts of the frame. Looked to be the 170 5x5 I was after kind of but who knows. He dinked with
the antlers, moved to the back where I had put the buck urine and tried mounting the darn thing!

Unfortunatly I was robbed in Knoxville later that day, dirt bag stoled my wallet with everything I owned in it and allot of cash that I normally would
never have in it. But since I was on my Iowa hunting trip like an idiot I carried it on me. If any of you know of a 6 foot 3 bald guy with a beard that drives a white older
ford taurus or sable with no spoiler in the Knoxville area please call and report him to the local police! Thanks because the jerk ruined my hunting trip


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

goatboy said:


> I hunted all of last week up until saturday. Movement in the mornings was great and the decoy worked well most evenings. Last
> Wen morning I had a large bodied buck come to the decoy in the dark, 12 yards in front of my blind. It was really dark out and
> I couldn't make out his rack size just parts of the frame. Looked to be the 170 5x5 I was after kind of but who knows. He dinked with
> the antlers, moved to the back where I had put the buck urine and tried mounting the darn thing!
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how did you get robbed?


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I ran to town to grab some batteries for my flashlight and a charger for my phone.
Went into Walmart and put my wallet into on of those blue baskets. Grabbed the batteris and then went to the electronics dept. On the security video you can see the dirt bag walk buy see my wallet and start following me. I sat my basket down as I tried figuring out what adapter fit my phone, as I was doing this the creep came behind me and grabbed the basket. I notinced it not 15 seconds later and pretty much knew what happened and ran to the front desk and told them it had been stolen.
Had they locked down the store I would have my wallet and money back as he was still in the store at the time. I than ran back franticaly looking for it and asking everyone.
Meantime the tape shows him leave the store and get into his car. The cops had an apb out on him within 15 min and I was hoping so bad they would catch him but I haven't heard anything yet. I think this week I am going to post a wanted add in both papers with a reward. I had to have money wired to me just to get back home.
Cancelled all my cards and put a lock on my credit, pain in the butt.


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

goatboy said:


> I ran to town to grab some batteries for my flashlight and a charger for my phone.
> Went into Walmart and put my wallet into on of those blue baskets. Grabbed the batteris and then went to the electronics dept. On the security video you can see the dirt bag walk buy see my wallet and start following me. I sat my basket down as I tried figuring out what adapter fit my phone, as I was doing this the creep came behind me and grabbed the basket. I notinced it not 15 seconds later and pretty much knew what happened and ran to the front desk and told them it had been stolen.
> Had they locked down the store I would have my wallet and money back as he was still in the store at the time. I than ran back franticaly looking for it and asking everyone.
> Meantime the tape shows him leave the store and get into his car. The cops had an apb out on him within 15 min and I was hoping so bad they would catch him but I haven't heard anything yet. I think this week I am going to post a wanted add in both papers with a reward. I had to have money wired to me just to get back home.
> Cancelled all my cards and put a lock on my credit, pain in the butt.


Curious, why would you put your wallet in the basket? What was wrong with ANY of your pockets?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

goatboy said:


> I ran to town to grab some batteries for my flashlight and a charger for my phone.
> Went into Walmart and put my wallet into on of those blue baskets. Grabbed the batteris and then went to the electronics dept. On the security video you can see the dirt bag walk buy see my wallet and start following me. I sat my basket down as I tried figuring out what adapter fit my phone, as I was doing this the creep came behind me and grabbed the basket. I notinced it not 15 seconds later and pretty much knew what happened and ran to the front desk and told them it had been stolen.
> Had they locked down the store I would have my wallet and money back as he was still in the store at the time. I than ran back franticaly looking for it and asking everyone.
> Meantime the tape shows him leave the store and get into his car. The cops had an apb out on him within 15 min and I was hoping so bad they would catch him but I haven't heard anything yet. I think this week I am going to post a wanted add in both papers with a reward. I had to have money wired to me just to get back home.
> Cancelled all my cards and put a lock on my credit, pain in the butt.


That really freaking sucks!!! I bet you would like a chance to meet up with that asshat. I freaking hate thiefs.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

goatboy said:


> I hunted all of last week up until saturday. Movement in the mornings was great and the decoy worked well most evenings. Last
> Wen morning I had a large bodied buck come to the decoy in the dark, 12 yards in front of my blind. It was really dark out and
> I couldn't make out his rack size just parts of the frame. Looked to be the 170 5x5 I was after kind of but who knows. He dinked with
> the antlers, moved to the back where I had put the buck urine and tried mounting the darn thing!
> ...


Some serious dirt bags around here. I live just south of Knoxville and go to school here. That is one of the worst things I have heard of in a while though. Good luck getting through it!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Justin.
I don't put it in my pockets because its a check book I've had for years that my boys gave to me for Christmas. Its gotten so full of stuff over the years that I usually just put it in my jacket or carry it.I guess I should have worded it differently, sorry about that. Yea lots of candidates for people of walmart at that one. I guess the police came and got the tape today. I called the local paper to put an add in it looking for him with a reward, and the gal had heard about it, gotta love small communities!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Justin.
I don't put it in my pockets because its a check book I've had for years that my boys gave to me for Christmas. Its gotten so full of stuff over the years that I usually just put it in my jacket or carry it.I guess I should have worded it differently, sorry about that. Yea lots of candidates for people of walmart at that one. I guess the police came and got the tape today. I called the local paper to put an add in it looking for him with a reward, and the gal had heard about it, gotta love small communities!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That sucks. I am not that far away from knoxville. Its not a huge town I would hope they find the dirtball. Goodluck hunting if you can still go.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know the laws about bobcats i thought it was trap only would love to shoot one with a bow had a Buddy let one walk at 12 yards Cuz we both thought it was trap only


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Slow evening for me, saw 5-6 deer way out and in the open running around. One of them was likely my target buck.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> Anyone know the laws about bobcats i thought it was trap only would love to shoot one with a bow had a Buddy let one walk at 12 yards Cuz we both thought it was trap only


I believe as long as you have a fur harvesters license and hunt in one of the counties that are open to bob cat harvest you are good to go.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Wouldn't cha know it. my buddy is gonna tear up when I tell him haha thanks for the info


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

APA I am down in Knoxville at least once a month. Will keep an eye out for the car, can't be that many around there with that description.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw a bunch of nice bucks out cruising tonight. First time Ive seen that this year in my area of NW IA. 1 big eight with 2 does, a big 10 with 3 does, and a nice 10 by himself in a cut bean field. Right after sunset I then saw a group of 4 bucks with a giant kicking the crap out of 3 smaller bucks. Saw them all from the road in about a 10 square mile radius. Think I'm going to get in a stand as much as possible starting tomorrow. Should have been in one tonight. Wind finally died out a bit.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thursday morning is looking pretty darn good!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> APA I am down in Knoxville at least once a month. Will keep an eye out for the car, can't be that many around there with that description.


Goatboy is the one who had his wallet stolen. We are teammates that's why we have the same avatars.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Slow night again. I am about to borrow a combine and get this corn out myself.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

jdk81 said:


> Thursday morning is looking pretty darn good!


Exactly what I thought checking the forecast.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Boilers said:


> I thought about doing the same, but opted to hunt a ground blind. Got skunked.
> 
> I have a question for you guys... When do you throw in the towel on a property? I've been running cams on some private property for over 2 months now. About 130 acres, but there are a few other hunters. The property is about half woods and half fields. Most of the woods is all but un-huntable. I have yet to get a shooter on camera. I've hunted this property 10 times and there's tons of deer and tons of sign. I rarely get skunked, but it seems like theres a lot small bucks. Not a lot of does but definitely some. Not sure what this means.
> 
> ...


When I was living in Iowa I had a very similar farm I hunted....I'd run cameras on it dang near all year, sometimes in the summer I'd get lucky and get a couple decent bucks on mineral sites but mostly dinks...Early season it was the same thing, more dinks....BUT the river bordered the back side of that farm and in the area I lived in "North West Iowa" that's the key since there isn't much timber...If you have a river/creek running through a property there will be bucks in there during the rut when they are cruising. Water ways are deer interstates in certain parts of Iowa...So that farm could suck bad and frustrate the hell out of you but come the rut there was always a few good deer that would show up on that ground looking for does up and down the river. Personally when the bucks are on their feet it's hard to say I'd give up on a piece of land with cover on it in Iowa.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I'm finally back in the stand for a week. It looks like this is going to be the one I drove 800 miles for. Haven't seen much on the trail cameras for size but plenty of deer. So I'd call that bittersweet. It's good to know the numbers are still there for time to come. Still have more corn in than I would like so I may opt out for some public. Out there you never know what might come by.









This second pic is from a year ago today. I had never seen him before then but wouldn't mind bumping into him in person! Good luck fellas and sit tight cause it's in the air.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Any of you guys have any experience hunting Boone Forks WMA or Brushy Creek SRA? My uncle has some land by Stratford I want to hang a camera on. Figured then maybe post up for a long sit on one of those public tracts.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

IowaFlinger said:


> Well I'm finally back in the stand for a week. It looks like this is going to be the one I drove 800 miles for. Haven't seen much on the trail cameras for size but plenty of deer. So I'd call that bittersweet. It's good to know the numbers are still there for time to come. Still have more corn in than I would like so I may opt out for some public. Out there you never know what might come by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man if your from Iowa City and driving 800 miles to hunt in Iowa you need a more direct rout to your hunting spot. :wink: Best of luck.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Think I might try my first rain weather sit this afternoon if I get off work at a decent time


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

This AM on the way to work saw 5 bucks over 150" all chasing does. Looks like it's on boys! Luckily I have to be chained to a desk..... ugg.... hahahaha! Good luck to any and all that are out or going out!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The rain this afternoon is going to suck


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Hopefully the is over by tomorrow morning. I think it should be clear for the rest of the week.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> The rain this afternoon is going to suck


But tomorrow morning should make up for it. Hopefully this front gives em a little kick to get going


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

It's been a painfully slow morning for me so far. Only 3 does/ fawns. Planning to sit till the rain hits then decide if I want to sit all day based on how hard it's raining.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

im contemplating a rain hunt this evening... I will see what the hourly forcast looks like come about 2 pm


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> im contemplating a rain hunt this evening... I will see what the hourly forcast looks like come about 2 pm


When I checked said 100% chance every hour till about 4 am tommrow


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

right now its 80% at 4pm and 90% at 5 for the DSM area


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Heavy stuff is coming, I'm just going to drive around.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a picture of a moose roaming around real close to our farm.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey APA, can you drive around Jones and Linn Co. and give me a report? Debating on going this Thursday and Friday or waiting to take days off next week. What should I do? I'm leaning towards next week.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IAHNTR said:


> Hey APA, can you drive around Jones and Linn Co. and give me a report? Debating on going this Thursday and Friday or waiting to take days off next week. What should I do? I'm leaning towards next week.


That's a little farther than I'm willing to drive lol. I'd go for next week, seems to still be a little slow for most everyone right now.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I bugged out of the woods when the rain started. Little to heavy for enjoyment and blood tracking would be impossible.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure getting nasty out here in western Iowa rain is starting to freeze to the trees I'm getting pumped for tommorow afternoon getting out there as soon as I can.....
Anyone who eats bacon please appreciate the obsessive hunter who starts choring them pigs at the butt crack of dawn to beat feet to the stand early. Never knew how much work it takes for a pack of bacon until this job lol


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok I have been out for the past 3 weekends and it was brutually slow until last weekend. I witnessed two big bruiser in a 20 minute knock down drag out...and I mean they were trying to kill each other. Had a small basket 8 come the last 10 minutes and just ran around them as they fought. But it was right at dusk and I couldn't them close to me...then the winds started. I am taking off this weekend, and Monday and Tuesday. I hunt near Pisgah, IA in the gorgeous loess hills. My dad and I lease about 650 acres of prime whitetail country. I think I will see some action...should be perfect timing. My DNA is aching to put a maxima blue streak through a couple lungs!!!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

I got in before first light hoping it wasn't going to rain on me all morning. Thankfully it was misty the whole time. Early on after first light I seen 1 small buck to my east and a doe to my west. Then about 8am a buddy texted me saying a shooter was to my south with other bucks. Evidently a hot doe was in the area because those deer did not leave the field at all. About 9am after only seeing one of these bucks, I look up to my east and there was deer running back at me from the highway. These bucks were all trying to head east but the vehicles spooked them back. So they came back in my section. I rattled and grunted bringing a small 8 to my tree. After he moved off I waited 20 minutes and did it again. As soon as I went to put the rattle bag back in my pack this bruiser comes running down my ditch/crick right at me. I grabbed my bow immediately after seeing what he looked like. He ran and stopped on his own 8 yards underneath me. I let it fly hitting between the shoulder blade and loin. It was a very steep angled shot, more or less straight up and down. He ran with off with half my arrow sticking out in the crp 100 yards away. I backed out for 2 hours and came back out 12. Obviously we were going to have to just foot track and hopefully spot it because of no pass through. We looked for a good 1-1.5 hrs with no luck. My 2 buddies walked down into some standing corn and I walked back to the CRP looking for anything. I walked down through the grass and somehow seen a kinda bald flat spot in the grass. In that bald spot was a white belly. Some how we walked around him, I mean within 10 yards or less and never seen him. He ran maybe 110 yards. Definitely my biggest. This is the only pic I got right now and it don't do him justice. 19 inches wide, he's slightly palmated like a moose and has a darker chocolate rack. Forking g3s, 13 points. Rough scored him around 171-172ish. Figure that out today hopefully with better pics.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a bruiser. Congrats


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow what a buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow! Nice Buck!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Great deer wbates!!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Great Buck you may want to take out the part about your buddy texting you. I am not sure of the legality of that. I know you cannont use radio's to notify people of deer movement.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> Great Buck you may want to take out the part about your buddy texting you. I am not sure of the legality of that. I know you cannont use radio's to notify people of deer movement.


Ya i didnt think about it. Theres not much you can do about it. You cant really stop a text. He was driving by and happened to see a bunch a deer in a field south of me.
I do agree with you though.


----------



## Newboy1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hitting it hard tomorrow, Friday and Saturday. What is your guy's thoughts. I have a stand in the timber, surrounded by mature oak trees, or I have a stand on a bean field edge that has scrapes all along it. I haven't been down to the farm in a week, but I'm guessing the beans are out. I haven't had a ton of mature bucks show up on the cam, but I am thinking they will be starting to move. Which stand would you guys choose - Field edge, or in the timber?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen 3 bucks cruising around here on my way to work buddy shot a real nice one that will go mid 140's this morning his first deer with a bow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a few young ones for me this morning.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

wbates said:


> Ya i didnt think about it. Theres not much you can do about it. You cant really stop a text. He was driving by and happened to see a bunch a deer in a field south of me.
> I do agree with you though.



You should be good then as long as you were not hunting together. My buddy and I hunt a lot together sometimes we are miles apart and sometimes only 100 yards. We do text back and forth and we say when we see deer but we are pretty concious to not talk about movement and such. We never send the text say "dude big buck coming your way"


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet deer!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great out there today wish I didn't hike about 10 miles yesterday through the rain. Need to work on thinking ahead lol. I can hardly move today, an appears to be the nicest day we've had in weeks.


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet deer! I think this weekend and beginning of next week are going to be the hot dates in Iowa. Just my thoughts...it is going to bust loose. I will be in the woods all day from Saturday through Tuesday evening...any luck would be appreciated!!! And prayers...LOL


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> You should be good then as long as you were not hunting together. My buddy and I hunt a lot together sometimes we are miles apart and sometimes only 100 yards. We do text back and forth and we say when we see deer but we are pretty concious to not talk about movement and such. We never send the text say "dude big buck coming your way"


nope werent hunting together. Just said there was alot of deer to the south.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

wbates said:


> nope werent hunting together. Just said there was alot of deer to the south.


Hope you are putting that bad boy on the wall he is a good one. I like the dark racks.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

This morning sure felt like a great morning to be in a tree. Unfortunately I got that feeling as I was walking to my car to go to work! Good luck to all those in the woods, i'm betting there will be a few bucks hitting the ground today!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

BCU_Archer said:


> This morning sure felt like a great morning to be in a tree. Unfortunately I got that feeling as I was walking to my car to go to work! Good luck to all those in the woods, i'm betting there will be a few bucks hitting the ground today!


Blah... I sure WISH I could have been in the woods this morning. Nice frost on the ground.. Perfect morning. Just perfect.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> Blah... I sure WISH I could have been in the woods this morning. Nice frost on the ground.. Perfect morning. Just perfect.


Ya it was cold! Lol. Just young bucks cruising for me.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

taking off tonight to hunt all day fri sat sun. anyone having good luck seeing big boys cruise yet during daylight or midday? anyone pulled some all day sits? if so, any luck? I saw a small 7 pt 4.5 yr old cruising at 11:30 yesterday just by chance.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am starting to think this weekend is going to be bangin!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Sat this morning and saw tons of does and fawns and 3 young bucks cruising around. Still haven't seen or got a trail cam picture of a deer older than 3.5! Just have to remind myself to be patient, they will come, maybe...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Friend of mine got this one yesterday morning . First deer he's ever shot and first with bow 10 point scored 167 gross 162 net.... 5"+ mass measurements all the way out.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw a group of does being chased by several bucks. Most were small, two of them were 130-140ish. Died off by 930


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's ruined!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I took this morning off. I only sat for a few hours. On the way out I passed a truck parked about a half mile down the road from me. I went to the gas station took a leak and grabbed something to drink. I was on my way out to scout some duck spots when I saw the guy pulling in. I went over to talked to him asked him if he saw anything he said yep and leaned on my truck when I saw his bloody hands. 

He shot a mainframe 10 with a split G2 so it was an 11. I didn't take a picture but I think he goes 155 to 165 pretty easy.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

More photos of my buck


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice buck been out for the last 2 days straight and haven't seen much chasing yet here south of Des Moines.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> I saw a group of does being chased by several bucks. Most were small, two of them were 130-140ish. Died off by 930


Get your arse back out!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

wbates said:


> More photos of my buck


Hell of a buck there, Bates. Congrats!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Nice buck been out for the last 2 days straight and haven't seen much chasing yet here south of Des Moines.


I'm on the north side of Des Moines.... the woods has been pretty calm in my parts. Had small ones chasing fairly hard last weekend. Havent seen a whole lot going on this week, but I only get to hunt evenings during the week. Saw a small 8 pointer last night, but his entire right side was broken off, so i guess he's a non-traditional 4 pointer now.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

The farmer started picking the corn tonight, finally. Should be a good weekend


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Farmer on my property finally started picking corn yesterday and was still at it this evening. Consequently, I saw my first shooter today!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw a buck breeding a doe tonight for the first time. I did see a couple bucks together as well tho too. Time to be out there as much as possible.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's an incredible buck man! Still just seeing young bucks cruising here, dad did get a doe tonight so at least there was some excitement.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I would be in a tree as much as possible the next 5 days.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen more action tonight than ever only one shooter but who cares when you get to see them running around everywhere


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

wbates said:


> More photos of my buck


Giant! Congrats! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Bates!!! That's a beast


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Got a shot at a giant 7 this morning. When I shot he took a step to the right and it missed him. It was a hard quartering away shot. He has ridiculous mass on him. Almost baseball bat size mass all the way out. Headed back out all day tomorrow. Also rattled in 2 small bucks today and a shooter last night but it was to thick to shoot. They are on the move though. Neighbor shot one tonight and also the other neighbor shot a giant this morning but hit a twig and only found hair. He thinks he hit him in the neck. Goodluck to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Seen more action tonight than ever only one shooter but who cares when you get to see them running around everywhere


So true... Don't get me wrong nothing more of a rush than an encounter with a shooter, but the sits where it's just pandemonium with deer running everywhere are the most enjoyable for me. Especially when you get a nice day like today.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone holding out with the high winds tomorrow?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

IowaFlinger said:


> Anyone holding out with the high winds tomorrow?


I hunt regardless just because as a teacher, I only get two personal days. Weather will never stop me!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Wind is erratic here today going from calm to 20mph seen a forkr that's it


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just not seeing mature buck movement. Only one half way decent buck on 4 different cams. I'm starting to get frustrated.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Today (Friday) with the winds I didn't see a single deer this morn. Was planing an all day sit but late morning got down at least till this afternoon. Just nothing moving in this crazy wind.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

In eastern iowa. I agree. Got here at noon. Nothing moving yet


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I sat until noon today. It was slow & I couldn't take the wind any more...about lost the bow twice off the hanger. I saw several small bucks & 3 yearlings right away this morning. Then about 7:45 I saw the neighbor's Lab wonder through the timber about 150yds from me. Didn't see anything else until about 10:30....had a doe being chased by small 8 come through.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Sat until 1030. Saw the same group of does being chased by a couple spikes running circles all morning. No mature buck movement. Recent camera pulls have showed big guys are still mostly nocturnal. This is a really weird year for me


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i got on stand at 9 am. at 11:45 a 140+ class 8 point came by. but he's missing his right G3. nice buck but just not nice enough. its been a real roller coaster today. 31 mph gusts. hopefully near dark it will calm down a little.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw big brow buck last night work a doe from the road. Pushed her right to me and both about 20 yards away from me. Grunting and roaring up a storm. This morning had the 14 pointer at 15 yards chasing a doe hard. Got out and helped a buddy track a great 6 1/2 year old 10 point with double throat patch last night. Shot was far back and he went a long ways but we found him. Crap picture but I will post better ones later.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone going out tonight with this crazy wind? I can't decide.. :/ Haven't seen to much action around here honestly.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Been in tree since 8:30. 1 dink, 2 does. Shot a coyote. Got to leave at 3. Sucks


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm out with decoy (Allamakee) and wind is picking up but not too bad. Had little buck come in just before 2 and jumped small 8 on way in. Doesn't seem like the big boys are too active yet, not getting anything notable on cams but new rubs are all over.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm back in stand again its a cross between deer hunting and a carnival ride in this tree. Only seen 2 dinks this morning before I threw in the towel. Checked a camera on the way home and had a 130 10 point come by a stand at 815


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Still just young bucks for me, cousin did see 8 bucks chasing this afternoon with one decent one.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

The old man looks horrible. His rack really sucks as a 8 or 9 year old. Lol


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks like he's seen better days for sure


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

What's everyone seeing this morning


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nov. 9, three does and a fork horn. So much corn around me. It's Nov. 9 can't give up.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

What part of the state are you hunting? I'm heading to SW Iowa Tuesday and was hoping all the was gone.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Des Moines, harvest approx 75% done




lastcast33 said:


> What part of the state are you hunting? I'm heading to SW Iowa addTuesday and was hoping all the was gone.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thx and good luck to you!!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Central Iowa. 10 bucks so far. Had one at 8 yards old wide buck. Good left side right side was beat up. It turned on like a switch today not a single doe yet though.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

North central iowa, bucks chasing today. One good 8 point came by just out of range, then saw him chasing. Not totally decided yet but thinking I'd shoot if he comes back.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just had two bobcats under tree, cool stuff in day time.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Got me a doe shot at 6:30 this morning. Saw 3 other does and 4 small bucks after watching her go down. All the bucks were checking does. Havent seen any big boys out yet...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm mid stalk right now on a 150" buck, he's laying down on a fence row 240 yards away as I type this.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm mid stalk right now on a 150" buck, he's laying down on a fence row 240 yards away as I type this.


Good luck!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Got out of stand bout 9:30 and buddy was in stand 100 yards behind me walked out together was sitting back in the car after we got done walking out. My big ten with the sticker came past both our stands and at about a trot headed towards a 3rd stand we walked past I grabbed my release and range finder and took off running to cut him off on the creek got down there and decided I was gonna plop down about 3 feet ahead of me so I could see both sides of the creek look to my right and there he is bout 10 yards away stood there long enough to get my release hooked on the loop then took off. So close and super exciting. That buck is smarter than me.....multiple times after we check a camera hang a stand or just get out he will come by


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

I sat yesterday from 1pm till 6pm. Didn't have anything moving from 1pm to about 5:00pm because of the wind. Sitting in the stand wasn't fun with the 30mph gusts. I had what looked like 1 buck and 2 does come out at 250 yds at 5:20pm. It was just dark enough I couldn't really make out what they were. I had my decoy out and gave a few grunts to see if I could get them moving my way. Waited 5 minutes after calling, and they weren't budging so I was getting ready to get down. I stood up to get down and saw this guy 20 yds to my left. He completely snuck up on me. I got a decent shot on him, and got some lung and liver. Traveled about 200yds, and recovered him that night around 10:30pm.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome deer Charger! Freakish brows.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> Got out of stand bout 9:30 and buddy was in stand 100 yards behind me walked out together was sitting back in the car after we got done walking out. My big ten with the sticker came past both our stands and at about a trot headed towards a 3rd stand we walked past I grabbed my release and range finder and took off running to cut him off on the creek got down there and decided I was gonna plop down about 3 feet ahead of me so I could see both sides of the creek look to my right and there he is bout 10 yards away stood there long enough to get my release hooked on the loop then took off. So close and super exciting. That buck is smarter than me.....multiple times after we check a camera hang a stand or just get out he will come by


No offense but I don't even get out of the stand till a 11:00 early season more or less this time of year.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

dac said:


> No offense but I don't even get out of the stand till a 11:00 early season more or less this time of year.


We had the wind switch on us it was time to get out. eat warm up and switch stands


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I got a story for you guy...
Really bummed right now...


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Charger5 said:


> I sat yesterday from 1pm till 6pm. Didn't have anything moving from 1pm to about 5:00pm because of the wind. Sitting in the stand wasn't fun with the 30mph gusts. I had what looked like 1 buck and 2 does come out at 250 yds at 5:20pm. It was just dark enough I couldn't really make out what they were. I had my decoy out and gave a few grunts to see if I could get them moving my way. Waited 5 minutes after calling, and they weren't budging so I was getting ready to get down. I stood up to get down and saw this guy 20 yds to my left. He completely snuck up on me. I got a decent shot on him, and got some lung and liver. Traveled about 200yds, and recovered him that night around 10:30pm.
> 
> View attachment 1801773


Great deer...congrats!!!

I sat one stand until about 9:45....saw 3 small and a doe with twins. Switched stands, sat until noon and didn't see a thing.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Charger5 great buck!! Congrats

APA what happened man how did the stalk go


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Best of luck to you guys as well!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh man where do I start? Got back from the stand at about 930 and spotted a nice 9 pointer 140-150" dogging a doe in our cornfield behind the house. Had a perfect wind for a stalk so I went and headed up the east west fence row, he was in the north south fence row. Got to within 240 yards of him and sat back for about an hour. Finally decided to make a play for him and got to the fence row he was on. There was a small buck laying in the corn directly across from him that I used as my point of reference. Got to within 50 yards of the small buck and then started wheezing at him to get him to stand up, knowing that he would bring the big buck out. He comes out and they both spot my outline, and curiously start to come over to me. He gets to what I think is about 30 yards and is slightly quartering toward me but not bad. I put the pin on him and shoot right under him. He then trots off and then decides to come back and check me out again. He gets closer this time and I draw with him looking right at me. While at full draw my arrow keeps popping off of the rest from the wind and then the broadhead gets lodged in my carrying handle that APA bows have. I go to fix that and then he runs out of my life.

I'm getting a full enclosure rest on my next bow....


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Out now... Seeing nothing yet on public land in sw Iowa


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Just had a small fork buck cruise by West central iowa. Seen him and another fork battle it out today for twenty minutes. Was hoping the commotion would bring in a bruiser 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Let me ask you guys something when I lived in KY I could bow hunt during gun season which is what I did. Now granted their gun season comes in on top of the rut but because it is a one buck state your tag was not weapon specific. My question is why couldn't you bow hunt here during gun season as long as you had a shotgun tag and wore hunter orange? Just curios how the DNR felt about this I don't gun hunt so I don't buy a gun tag but if I could bow hunt I would buy one.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Here in Iowa bow season actually closes during shotgun season, so the answer is no. Now late muzzleloader season you can use your bow on a late muzzleloader tag, and I have some of my best hunts doing just that.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> Here in Iowa bow season actually closes during shotgun season, so the answer is no. Now late muzzleloader season you can use your bow on a late muzzleloader tag, and I have some of my best hunts doing just that.


Yea I knew it was closed cause that way they can sell another tag. But would be curios what they would say why you could not use a bow as long as you bought another tag it is not like you are at a advantage or anything. Like I said they are actually losing revenue on someone like me.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I went back and looked at the video. The one buck I passed up was bigger than I thought. I am guessing he pushes 130 would have been my first pope and young, 8 yards! Oh well I get to keep hunting.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw a stud 10 pt jump the fence and chase a group of does out of the cut corn. Shortly after, a nice 8pt came running across the corn too. Nothing I did was stopping either buck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Oh man where do I start? Got back from the stand at about 930 and spotted a nice 9 pointer 140-150" dogging a doe in our cornfield behind the house. Had a perfect wind for a stalk so I went and headed up the east west fence row, he was in the north south fence row. Got to within 240 yards of him and sat back for about an hour. Finally decided to make a play for him and got to the fence row he was on. There was a small buck laying in the corn directly across from him that I used as my point of reference. Got to within 50 yards of the small buck and then started wheezing at him to get him to stand up, knowing that he would bring the big buck out. He comes out and they both spot my outline, and curiously start to come over to me. He gets to what I think is about 30 yards and is slightly quartering toward me but not bad. I put the pin on him and shoot right under him. He then trots off and then decides to come back and check me out again. He gets closer this time and I draw with him looking right at me. While at full draw my arrow keeps popping off of the rest from the wind and then the broadhead gets lodged in my carrying handle that APA bows have. I go to fix that and then he runs out of my life.
> 
> I'm getting a full enclosure rest on my next bow....


Sooo close bud! Full containment is the only way to go for me.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Sooo close bud! Full containment is the only way to go for me.


Yup I'd be sleeping in tomorrow if I had one.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha sorry about your luck. I saw 4 does this morning and 2 of them again tonight. It was a doe and fawn. Stupid for blew 3 times this morning but never ran off, just starred in my direction for 30 minutes or so, then it was the same thing tonight. The thought crossed my mind about 1 million times to shoot her, but I was waiting for the big buck that never came


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great buck congrats love the pic with head on your bow


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot one today on public ground. It was the most frustrating year of my life. I have two young kids at home and simply did not have time. I hunted all day last saturday and drew on 2 shooters 5 times but couldn't get it done. I hunted Tues-Friday from 9-3pm in sub par spots close to home and didn't see pretty much anything. Today was the last day I would get to hunt for the rest of the bow season so I knew I had to do work. I walked in about a mile and got set up in a great spot. Saw a dink and a descent one about 8am. At 9:30 a doe and button buck came in and bedded 30 yards away facing me. It was annoying as I couldn't move.

At about 10:45am this buck dogged a doe by me fast about 50 yards away the opposite direction. A few minutes later the doe came running right in to 40. I was waiting for him to pop out at any minute when I looked over at the bedded deer and I could see him standing there but no clue what he had for head gear. He then let out a roar and charged the button buck bedded with the big doe. He stopped at 30 and was sitting there grunting away. I was at full draw and let er go. I hit him perfect and he went 30 yards and crashed. I was so excited to get it done this year. I did not think I had a chance with my limited time this year. I will take it!! I am hoping for more time next year.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice buck! I love hearing about you doing it on public land. I have two little ones and feel your pain. It's tough


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats man!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Liv4rut great buck and I hear ya it's tough with kids and stuff but worth it. Congrats

APA that stinks man but tomorrow is another day and I'm thinking you a destined for a bruiser.

Here is a better pic of buddy's buck he shot Thursday evening.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats Mike way to get it done.


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Seen one shooter 150+ plus chasing a doe running about 55 mph.... Only shooter I've seen all year in daylight. Man I must be doing something wrong... Have not had this type of year since back 97/98 El Nino weather. Really confused here....


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck to those headed out this morning!


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck everyone today!!


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Liv4Rut You are the man! Great job Congrats!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

I was able to fill my archery tag yesterday, Nov. 9th, after rattling next to some thick bedding area about midmorning. This guy came charging in to see what was going on.

Here is the thread for those interested in reading a little more: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2126053

































Good luck the rest of the season guys! Keep working hard. They're out there!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats again man!! I think that makes me the lone Iowa AT member without a buck now lol.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Congrats again man!! I think that makes me the lone Iowa AT member without a buck now lol.


Nope! I'm with ya! Only seen 1 shooter all year including on trail cams !

Great buck Liv4Rut!!!!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm buckless as well


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't forget about you're ole teammate getting skunked in NE Iowa! 3 bucks this morning casually walked by, one was 130" clean 8 but I'm hoping for more so he got a pass. Good luck to those still grinding and congrats to those who punched their tag- some nice bucks!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Boilers said:


> I'm buckless as well


Still holding a tag here too!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I guess I'm not alone! Here's to us all shooting booners :darkbeer:


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ill drink to that!!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I feel you on the limited time Liv4rut, with a 3 month old at home I've only hunted one morning so far this season. Its killing me!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Slower today then yesterday. No crusing one doe came through with 3 bucks on the trail but they were moving slow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else think they are on lock down? I haven't seen a deer my last two sits.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Gotta love Iowa!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Between me and you Alan is probably sick of our whining! Lol


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else think they are on lock down? I haven't seen a deer my last two sits.


Still got my tag! Yes I think they big guys are locked up. The guy combining my place saw two bruisers bedded in the corn with does. Still bucks chasing and cruising, but it's getting harder.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

No deer the last three days out but at least my tree isn't rocking me to sleep today and If squirrels were deer I would be in heaven!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Wish I would have had my camera with me today. Then again you can't take a picture of *NOTHING*. Sat until about 9:30 this morning. By 7:00 I had seen a doe & button buck, a little 6pt. and a yearling. The yearling was running around the place like crazy. Nothing chasing it, it was just having fun I guess. Was hoping all the noise it was making would attract some attention. About 7:30 I saw a spike and that was it the rest of the sit. I took a little drive and saw 3 sets of buck & doe out in the fields...all within 3 miles of where I hunt. Trying to decide if I'm going to go sit this afternoon or not. The next few days always seem be the best for me. I have shot 2 on the 11th and 1 on the 12th & 13th. The earlist has been the 5th & the lastest has been the 19th.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Boilers said:


> I'm buckless as well


Same here!

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw a 140 class yesterday... Been it. Nothing so far today... Not even a doe


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Everybody on Iowa Whitetail are saying the same thing. This week should be overdrive week. 2nd full moon on its way:wink:


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Went out this afternoon in Mitchell co. One 120ish 8 chasing half heartedly about 3:30. Then when the does got close to me he parted ways and wandered off. Like he lost interest in them or something. Had a fork and a spike wander thru 10mins apart around 4:00. And a few more does at last light.

Was taking tomorrow and Tuesday off to sit all day. But I am starting to buy into this "late rut" idea. I'm thinking we might just be a week away for prime time.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the great bucks fellas!! I'm still with ya, APA. Hunted hard this past week with not much to show for it. Pretty disappointing way to spend my vacation but nice to be in the woods.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to try and get out this week again I get off at 3:30 and it will be a hussle but should be able to get in a couple sits this week and plan on sitting all day sat. If I'm not tagged out yet


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Vacation over, back to work. Ugh... waste of a week


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I am in a similar boat. I've been going to work early, leaving around 3 and getting in the stand by 4. It's not easy and it seems like the deer are usually already moving. Unfortunately, I have to go to Texas for 3 days this week. I'd be happy any other time of the year.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else think they are on lock down? I haven't seen a deer my last two sits.


Bingo. They are on lock down hard!! I was horseback riding and stood 15' away from my target buck, Trident, for about 5 minutes with him just looking at me, chill as could be. Went and got my dad and came back and he was still there. Watched him for about 30 seconds and the doe he was with ran up over the hill into another draw 50 yards away so he naturally followed her. That was the craziest thing I have ever seen. 

The girlfriend and I got skunked tonight too.. :/


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

BCU_Archer said:


> I feel you on the limited time Liv4rut, with a 3 month old at home I've only hunted one morning so far this season. Its killing me!


It is tough man!!! Extremely frustrating but you just got to make due when you can get out. Thanks for all the comments guys. Goodluck to all still hunting and congrats to all who have killed one!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Had a pretty good evening, wife shot a doe at last light and we will be out first thing in the morning to look for her. Had the double crab claw wide 9 that has been on trail cam all summer walk by harassing some does. He had broke his left G3 but had quite a bit more mass then the trail cam pics showed. He was a really nice 3 year old and will be a real stud next year. Guessing with all the mass (and if he was intact) he would of gone 130-135. Next year he won't get to slowly walk away.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Some bad news, had one of the mature deer around one of the properties I hunt come in last night, High 130s, low 140s 9 point. He came in to about 15 yards, I drew back and shot him. I was confident that I made a really good shot on him. I watched him walk off slowly, I could tell he was hurting and i could see the blood squirting out of him. He then took off at a slow trot out of sight into some chest height cattail, crp type terrain. (right next to a lake.) I let him sit for 20-30 minutes, climbed out of the stand and began tracking him. As I had anticipated, there was tons of blood for thirty yards and then it slowed up where he started trotting. I continued following up until the chest height crp and cattails, then nothing. I could not find any more blood, so i pulled out for the night and figured he was probably 10 yards into the thick stuff laying there, but I didn't want to push him out just in case. 

Came back the next morning and found very little blood a few yards in then nothing, its like he just disappeared. I searched for several hours with nothing. I was confident in the shot, it looked from my stand as a definite kill shot. What could I have hit that it would bleed the way it did, but then just not bleed anymore? I have never lost a deer before and it is just tearing me up that I cannot find it. Sorry if this is a little long, I just needed to vent a little bit. 

Im going to go out and look again this following week if I can get out of school or get away from work.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Some bad news, had one of the mature deer around one of the properties I hunt come in last night, High 130s, low 140s 9 point. He came in to about 15 yards, I drew back and shot him. I was confident that I made a really good shot on him. I watched him walk off slowly, I could tell he was hurting and i could see the blood squirting out of him. He then took off at a slow trot out of sight into some chest height cattail, crp type terrain. (right next to a lake.) I let him sit for 20-30 minutes, climbed out of the stand and began tracking him. As I had anticipated, there was tons of blood for thirty yards and then it slowed up where he started trotting. I continued following up until the chest height crp and cattails, then nothing. I could not find any more blood, so i pulled out for the night and figured he was probably 10 yards into the thick stuff laying there, but I didn't want to push him out just in case.
> 
> Came back the next morning and found very little blood a few yards in then nothing, its like he just disappeared. I searched for several hours with nothing. I was confident in the shot, it looked from my stand as a definite kill shot. What could I have hit that it would bleed the way it did, but then just not bleed anymore? I have never lost a deer before and it is just tearing me up that I cannot find it. Sorry if this is a little long, I just needed to vent a little bit.
> 
> Im going to go out and look again this following week if I can get out of school or get away from work.



If he is walking through tall grass and cattails look up on the grass. Blood will wipe off on the blades and make tracking easier. I also track more by looking for stirred up leaves and broken vegetation than by blood. they will follow trails up until the end. If it was a solid hit you probably walked right by him in the thick stuff. Good luck.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Last night was real slow again. Got in the stand about 1:30. About 4:00 a doe with twins came through. Then about 4:45 a pair yearling does came through. Right at last light, 3 deer came busting through with tails in the in air. It was to dark to see what they were. If they had not been "flagging", I wouldn't have even seen them. Bumped & got blown at by another deer on the way out. Headed back out in about 20 minutes. Can only hunt until about 10:00 this morning. Good luck to everybody headed out today.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brrrrr


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Brrrrr
> 
> View attachment 1803069


I wish!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> I wish!!


It's all white up here in northern Iowa. Feels like late muzzleloader.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Super windy in SW Iowa... FEELS like late muzzy... doesn't look it though


----------



## hawkchaser (Jan 9, 2010)

*eleven pointer down*


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't see crap this weekend in east central Iowa. Had a deke out Sat morning and could see a long way along a cut corn field and river bottom and nothing. Sat afternoon saw a 1.5 yr old 4 and 2 does. Sunday afternoon just saw a 1.5 yr old 5 pt. I have yet to see a 120"+ buck. I haven't had the calling success that I usually do. This season has pretty much sucked for me so far.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ManOfKnight said:


> Anyone seeing anything?


Saw a 115" and another small buck chasing a couple does. Hope this snow melts.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw a 115" and another small buck chasing a couple does. Hope this snow melts.


Where about are you hunting today?


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I sat in the snow this morning as well. It was a blast. I wish I didn't have to leave now to go to work, the deer were really starting to move.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

He wondered by my stand at 2:30 Saturday afternoon. We had just climbed back in the stand with my son after having a quick lunch break and no sooner than we sat down he snuck in and was standing there ever so quietly. I reached for the bow off the hook and shot him from my seat turned sharply to my right. We watched him go down 50 yards down the edge of the corn. Great day of hunting with my son.









Earlier in the morning my son and I were sitting quietly when about an hour after sunrise two Bobcats came wondering by and took a break right under our stand for several minutes.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen absolutely nothing this morning


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot this one in Southern Iowa on Nov 2 chasing a doe on public land 
140" eight point 45 yards from my Hoyt Carbon Matrix with a Carbon Express Blue Streak tipped with a Swhacker 30 yds track of red carpet.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

What a week! After a horrible 5 hour drive through the snow Tuesday night I was rewarded with the most consistent hunting I have ever had from Wednesday to Sunday. To start it off, I ended up shooting this guy Wednesday night at 46 yards. I saw him coming down the creek bottom and I had ranged several trees that I thought he might go by, and unfortunately I couldn't stop him until he got to the farthest one away. Shot was perfect but I did not get a pass through (had an entry and exit hole, but the arrow physically did not go through and he snapped it running away). I used a rage hypodermic and the blood trail was insane. He went maybe 50-60 yards and piled up. He's no monster, but it is my biggest bow buck to date (I didn't even draw back an arrow for the last two years). 







Don't mind the war paint and zombie eyes!








The next morning I moved my stand to some public land because I have doe tags for a different county and the deer started coming in as I was setting up. I quietly got in and within 30 minutes I had another one down! 31 yards slightly quartering away and still didn't get a pass through with the hypodermic. Same as the buck though, I had an entry and exit but the arrow physically did not pass through. She went about 40 yards and fell over in the grass. 








Friday morning my BIL came with and we saw a few different bucks chasing in the fields, but we couldn't get them in for a a shot. I had a brief shot on another button buck but I passed as there was an 8 on the other side of the clearing. 

Saturday I slept in, then went to get my stand and move it to another public spot. I didn't get set up until about 3:30, but about 4:45 the woods started to come alive. I had a 6 pointer come within 10' on a dead run as I was hanging off my last step getting down. Scared the crap out of me! :fear: It looked like a promising spot for the morning. 

Then yesterday we got up early and got settled in and the woods came alive about 10 minutes after sunrise. I've never seen so many bucks in the woods chasing! It started to die down and we didn't have any action from about 8:45-10. I've got a 3+ hour drive back home so I thought that i'd just pack up and leave early. Lower my bow and pack, throw on the lineman's belt and start climbing down. As I reached up to unclip from my tree strap I see this guy approaching. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=E17043ACE8BDA782!205&authkey=!AHjhUbiIQk1GgV8 (you might have to let it load or it gets pretty choppy)
Only thing I could shoot him with was my camera(I'd already filled by buck tag anyways so there was nothing I could have done). Once he got past me I blew at him to try and spook him to my BIL who is just outside of the range of the video. He was able to get a shot off on the buck but no luck. He did however get a doe and as we were tracking it the woods exploded. Bucks were chasing hard, and they didn't seem to care we were on the ground in the middle of it. Best day I've ever had deer hunting and I didn't even get anything! I'll never forget it.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bearlee said:


> I shot this one in Southern Iowa on Nov 2 chasing a doe on public land
> 140" eight point 45 yards from my Hoyt Carbon Matrix with a Carbon Express Blue Streak tipped with a Swhacker 30 yds track of red carpet.


Great buck! He looks bigger than 140" to me.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Great buck! He looks bigger than 140" to me.


I agree!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Heck of a deer! I'm still trying to figure out if I should hunt tonight or tomorrow morning. Tomorrow looks calm and cold. I'm thinking a morning hunt would be good.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else think they are on lock down? I haven't seen a deer my last two sits.


Saw three different bucks each with doe in the field this weekend. A nice ten cruised by yesterday, but not close enough to shoot.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

It is chilly out... Snowing. Hope deer move soon


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just started snowing here in South Central Iowa!! I cannot wait to get in the stand tomorrow AM and PM!! Hope to get a bruiser on the ground!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

On stand sucks right now. Snow blowing with perfect wind... In my face.


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

ManOfKnight said:


> On stand sucks right now. Snow blowing with perfect wind... In my face.


I'm right there with you!


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

Rattled in a 9 point on Sunday morn and put a tag on it. They were chasing really hard all morning. My brother sat in the same stand last night and missed a nice 10 after rattling it in for the 3rd time. This was in NW Iowa. Rut is going on at that particular farm right now.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Hit the stand Fri night, sat morn and night and saw the same fork bucks all three sits (Same stand, never knew I was there. Was hoping a bigger boy would cruise through). Went out sunday morning to a different stand that was quickly ended by a guy building a terrace in a dozer nearby, and sunday night was ruined by some kids shooting ***** with a **** caller trespassing on our land. 

The real kick in the nuts is I have 2 weeks of classes left till Thanksgiving break, what should I expect then ?


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Late hunts can be some of the best I would set up on some good food


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

I shot a 126 9 point last night that came flying in to a rattling sequence. Got too excited and did not look him over well enough. Out of the game until Late season muzzleloader when I can go after another one


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

SuchLike said:


> I shot a 126 9 point last night that came flying in to a rattling sequence. Got too excited and did not look him over well enough. Out of the game until Late season muzzleloader when I can go after another one
> 
> View attachment 1803430


I did the exact same thing......I am super bummed not to be able to go out the next couple of weeks to try and get one of my target deer. Oh well, it did get my heart pumping when it happened, just deflated a little once I got him in my hands.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

SuchLike said:


> I shot a 126 9 point last night that came flying in to a rattling sequence. Got too excited and did not look him over well enough. Out of the game until Late season muzzleloader when I can go after another one
> 
> View attachment 1803430


Still a nice buck! Be proud of him! Lesson learned for next time.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

SuchLike said:


> I shot a 126 9 point last night that came flying in to a rattling sequence. Got too excited and did not look him over well enough. Out of the game until Late season muzzleloader when I can go after another one
> 
> View attachment 1803430


Did the same thing this sunday. Nice 4.5 yr old 10 point but prob wont break 140... But had a super cool morning! Dont regret it one bit even though I know there is prob bigger deer out there. In college and not shot a buck in 4 yrs so he fit the bill pretty well


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just be thankful you guys have bucks! A 140" is starting to sound pretty good to me.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Just be thankful you guys have bucks! A 140" is starting to sound pretty good to me.


Been sounding good to me for awhile now! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen a bunch of deer tonight while trying to get frostbite holy cow it was cold..... botched a shot on a doe then walking out seen a good one and put a stalk on him ranged him and it said 61 arrow hit a branch and fell short walked to the spot he was standing and ranged back up the hill and sure enough said 70 this time I must have ranged a branch in front of him


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I rattled a really nice buck in tonight. He circled behind and would not come into an opening. I didn't want to risk hitting brush or a branch so he walked.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Been sounding good to me for awhile now!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Haha yup the grind sure can wear on ya!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

9 degrees here tomorrow at 5, glad I have a HBS.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm going to try to brave the cold. Thankfully it's supposed to be calm. Is it just me or has it been a windy deer season?! I saw 4 does on public ground tonight. Also saw a big fox chasing through the forest.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Boilers said:


> I'm going to try to brave the cold. Thankfully it's supposed to be calm. Is it just me or has it been a windy deer season?! I saw 4 does on public ground tonight. Also saw a big fox chasing through the forest.


Yeah it had been crazy windy... On the weekends at least. I am hunting tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully the cold has them on their feet early.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Boilers said:


> I'm going to try to brave the cold. Thankfully it's supposed to be calm. Is it just me or has it been a windy deer season?! I saw 4 does on public ground tonight. Also saw a big fox chasing through the forest.


It has been a windy windy deer season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup there's a reason why we have 6 wind mills on our farm.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> 9 degrees here tomorrow at 5, glad I have a HBS.


I'll be out with ya! What county you hunt in? Must be north as you had snow this morning like me. I hunt Franklin, AKA no big deer. Haha


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone else taking advantage of the super cold temps in the am?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I was out this am and evening. The snow really got the deer moving in the bottoms. Should be an excellent morning but my time ran out till Friday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> I'll be out with ya! What county you hunt in? Must be north as you had snow this morning like me. I hunt Franklin, AKA no big deer. Haha


Howard, we have a few good ones but not like southern iowa.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

jdk81 said:


> Anyone else taking advantage of the super cold temps in the am?


I'll be out.

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

brutus82 said:


> I'll be out.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


I am going to give it a go but I can only hunt an hour or so. I hope they move early.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> I am going to give it a go but I can only hunt an hour or so. I hope they move early.


With the temps in the morning I would think they will be up and moving good! Good luck! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> With the temps in the morning I would think they will be up and moving good! Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Yup the only hard part will be getting myself up and moving good!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup the only hard part will be getting myself up and moving good!


Ya you ain't a kidding! Its getting harder and harder to get up and going in the morning! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Tomorrow am will be the end of a bunch of big bucks with those temps. My cold weather set needs the wind to move a little more westerly, leave me a couple for the afternoon. Hahahaha!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

brutus82 said:


> Ya you ain't a kidding! Its getting harder and harder to get up and going in the morning!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Better then getting up to go to work which I did this morning. Counted 11 bucks from Des Moines to davenport dead on the road. Saw 10 bucks with does in the middle of fields. I saw 3 bucks in a field chasing one doe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Ya you ain't a kidding! Its getting harder and harder to get up and going in the morning!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


It was especially hard for me the morning after I missed that buck. Just have to keep grinding I guess.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> Better then getting up to go to work which I did this morning. Counted 11 bucks from Des Moines to davenport dead on the road. Saw 10 bucks with does in the middle of fields. I saw 3 bucks in a field chasing one doe.


That's a heck of a drive for work! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> It was especially hard for me the morning after I missed that buck. Just have to keep grinding I guess.


That's all you can do is keep grinding! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

brutus82 said:


> That's a heck of a drive for work!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Well I wasn't working hard. I am in sales and I go there once a week. Today was to shoot sporting clays with customers.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> Well I wasn't working hard. I am in sales and I go there once a week. Today was to shoot sporting clays with customers.


Sounds like my kind of work! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brutus what day did you get your deer last year? Mine was 11-23, so I still have time lol.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I shot my buck last year on the 12th... Biggest buck to date and first with a bow. Hopefully tomorrow will be my day once again!!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> I shot my buck last year on the 12th... Biggest buck to date and first with a bow. Hopefully tomorrow will be my day once again!!!!!!


Make it happen! I wouldn't mind making it my new lucky day either.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Brutus what day did you get your deer last year? Mine was 11-23, so I still have time lol.


Last year was Nov 6th and the year before last was Nov 10th. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Brutus, who is that in your avatar? Lol!, been looking at for quite some time and im usually on my phone so its hard to tell anything, except that from the seat of a loping horse she looks pretty good!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Make it happen! I wouldn't mind making it my new lucky day either.


Good luck man! Its going to be cold but I am breaking out the carharts for the AM tomorrow.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Brutus, who is that in your avatar? Lol!, been looking at for quite some time and im usually on my phone so its hard to tell anything, except that from the seat of a loping horse she looks pretty good!


Lol! Just a friend! Its been my avatar for quite awhile I dnt even remember where I found it. Bout time for an upgrade! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Last year was Nov 6th and the year before last was Nov 10th.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


You are still in the ball park, no need for panic yet!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> Good luck man! Its going to be cold but I am breaking out the carharts for the AM tomorrow.


Days like tomorrow make me glad I have a HBS .


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

brutus82 said:


> Lol! Just a friend! Its been my avatar for quite awhile I dnt even remember where I found it. Bout time for an upgrade!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Upgrade!, man if you can upgrade from that I may have to quote every post you make in the future!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Upgrade!, man if you can upgrade from that I may have to quote every post you make in the future!


Challenge accepted! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> You are still in the ball park, no need for panic yet!


No panic yet just frustrated! I've killed bucks a couple times on the 13th and on 14th. Just sucks when your not seeing hardly any action! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Just be thankful you guys have bucks! A 140" is starting to sound pretty good to me.


Come to South Dakota and hunt with me, a damn 40" buck sounds good up here!!!!!! Don't let anyone ever BS you, South Dakota F'ing sucks!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

There is still a good four weeks of hunting guys all the way up until gun 1. I routinely see my biggest deer after the 22nd year and after year. The big boys will crawl out of their holes once the local does are bred and it gets harder to find one. I wouldn't be worried until Friday December 6th at 5:12 with 1 minute left until shotgun!! The fat lady has not even started warming up the vocal cords yet........


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

I will be braving the cold all day tomorrow seems like it could be one of the best days and I'm on vacation all week so with that I say good night gotta get up at 4


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Just settled in! Noisy as heck walking in with the cold and snow on the ground. Should hear the deer walking easily tho. Nice and warm as of now!


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

I am pulling for you Iowa boys and girls. Moved away 10 years ago and every year around this time I wish I was back 20 feet up. Good luck!!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Hope everybody is staying warm out there. I opted to sleep in today. 

I guess opting to sleep in really isn't the right choice of words. It would be more on the lines of didn't have choice...I tagged out yesterday morning. This is the 3rd buck in 7 years that I have taken on Veteran's Day. I had this nice 8(nice enough me to anyway) come through and give me a 22yrd shot so I took it. He definitely isn't the biggest, but he is the biggest I have seen all year. I hit him a little back, but still got both lungs. He ran about 50 yards, started the "wobbly leg dance", then literally tried to do a back flip landing flat on his back. He stood back up, staggered about 5yrd and went down for good. I'm glad I didn't have to track him. It was starting to spit snow when I shot him. By the time I had him gutted & ready to drag out of the timber the ground was covered with snow.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, this has been the worst early season ever for me. I finally started getting movement this last week, but none of them have been shooters. I'm kind of wishing that I would have taken this old nine point that came in one day. He was scarred up, swollen eye, patches of hide missing....walking stiff and ready for a fight. But, he had broken tines and either poor genetics or he was way past this prime. He was really gray in the face, long snout and had a giant barrel of a body on top of stilt legs. He was probably only around 130 though and I really wanted to hold out for a big one this year. Hoping to get some time off this week to get back out there, but generally frustrated that I'm not seeing anything big this year. Usually every year I at least get to see some wall hangers running around. 

My buddy was in the same boat. He took this whole last week off to hunt and was doing all day sits, but wasn't seeing anything. Finally on Saturday, he said a big one came in. He's got several 150" deer, so he knows what big is. Well, he was at full draw, with the buck walking right into his shooting lane and only had five yards to go. He went to move his finger to get it out in front of the trigger and bumped his release, firing the arrow into the ground in front of the buck. Pretty sure he was sick about it after spending all that time in the stand last week and not getting any opportunities. He decided to pull his camera cards while he was out there since he hadn't done it in a little while and look what he found. Apparently the neighbors have pics of this buck too......I told him maybe he's lucky he missed that buck on Saturday so he can maybe get a shot at this big boy.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice deer there guys! I went out this morning. Just got back to the house. My toes were starting to freeze and I didn't even HEAR a deer. Had a bunch of turkeys roosting around me though. Had 5 at 50 yards and almost got a shot at one closer. There were probably 10 or so around me all morning. No deer and I got too cold so I had to call it. I think I will be in the stand tomorrow evening and then this weekend. I just haven't been seeing movement yet.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I would be nice to kill out I don't know how many more green soap showers my skin can take am starting to feel like a piece of chalk.lol Good luck out there.


----------



## zach_454 (Dec 27, 2010)

Im gunna freeze to death here in a short bit.......14degrees! Hopefully see some movement...yesterday was slow


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> Well I wasn't working hard. I am in sales and I go there once a week. Today was to shoot sporting clays with customers.


Condolences for having to punish yourself by ... *WORKING SO HARD!! *
:darkbeer:


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I said I wasn't working hard. 

Sat for an hour an half today. It was cold even if I didn't have to go to work I am not sure how much longer I would have made it. My right hand was froze but I suppose I would have been smart and brought hand warmers if I was going to sit longer. 

I saw 3 little does running around. I had about 15 minutes left so I busted out a rattling sequance and brought in a small half rack 8 point to 8 yards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw quite a few young bucks and does, but to be honest it wasn't a very enjoyable hunt. I can't wait for the 40's to get back.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Well, this has been the worst early season ever for me. I finally started getting movement this last week, but none of them have been shooters. I'm kind of wishing that I would have taken this old nine point that came in one day. He was scarred up, swollen eye, patches of hide missing....walking stiff and ready for a fight. But, he had broken tines and either poor genetics or he was way past this prime. He was really gray in the face, long snout and had a giant barrel of a body on top of stilt legs. He was probably only around 130 though and I really wanted to hold out for a big one this year. Hoping to get some time off this week to get back out there, but generally frustrated that I'm not seeing anything big this year. Usually every year I at least get to see some wall hangers running around.
> 
> My buddy was in the same boat. He took this whole last week off to hunt and was doing all day sits, but wasn't seeing anything. Finally on Saturday, he said a big one came in. He's got several 150" deer, so he knows what big is. Well, he was at full draw, with the buck walking right into his shooting lane and only had five yards to go. He went to move his finger to get it out in front of the trigger and bumped his release, firing the arrow into the ground in front of the buck. Pretty sure he was sick about it after spending all that time in the stand last week and not getting any opportunities. He decided to pull his camera cards while he was out there since he hadn't done it in a little while and look what he found. Apparently the neighbors have pics of this buck too......I told him maybe he's lucky he missed that buck on Saturday so he can maybe get a shot at this big boy.
> 
> ...


Wow what a buck.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I had a doe and her fawn (button buck) come by. They hung around for a while eating on some shrubs. THEN I hear loud heavy footsteps on the other side of the ravine. I can tell its a buck by how loud he is, but I cant see him. He apparently spotted the doe and fawn in front of me and froze for a minute. I still couldnt see him. Then he trots over to them and I see that he's a little 6 pointer,,,,,,, 

thats it for this morning. Off to houston tonight, back Thursday night, and I should be back in the stand Friday evening. yay


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> Well I wasn't working hard. I am in sales and I go there once a week. Today was to shoot sporting clays with customers.


Got any job openings? I graduate in may!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Saw a few young ones half hearted lay pushing does. Overall pretty slow morning, almost feels like lockdown time in my woods. 

Saw this buck twice last weekend, but never close enough. 3.5 year old? 130 gross?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Here is the video of the 8 point that walked within 8 yards of me on Saturday morning. This is my first year trying to Video my hunts and I have not picked up editing software yet so it is raw video. I didn't realize there was 6 minutes of Video when I uploaded this. You can stop watching after the buck walks away, there is another small 8 that walks through towards the end of the 6 minutes but he wasn't much to speak of. 

I had 10 bucks walk by that day. I have video of one other nice 10 that is real young and may be a good one in a year or two. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1XJYpolwFM


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Saw a little chasing tonight on the drive home from work. A small 8 chasing a doe across an open field away from a couple other does. Then a 115ish 8 squaring off against a little buck to get him away from a doe. Finally looking like its starting in north central.


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> Here is the video of the 8 point that walked within 8 yards of me on Saturday morning. This is my first year trying to Video my hunts and I have not picked up editing software yet so it is raw video. I didn't realize there was 6 minutes of Video when I uploaded this. You can stop watching after the buck walks away, there is another small 8 that walks through towards the end of the 6 minutes but he wasn't much to speak of.
> 
> I had 10 bucks walk by that day. I have video of one other nice 10 that is real young and may be a good one in a year or two.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1XJYpolwFM



Just hearing leaves crunching as he is approaching gets me excited! I love that sound!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Scored this afternoon! Finally! Been a really slow year for movement. This guy rolled in at about 2:45pm. I had only been in the set for about 25 min. Can't pass up a nice heavy 10. First 10 ever for me. Had to hold a while but he have me a slight quartering away shot at 25yds. ViperTrick did its job and he dropped in sight within about 45yds! Good day!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Znaint said:


> Scored this afternoon! Finally! Been a really slow year for movement. This guy rolled in at about 2:45pm. I had only been in the set for about 25 min. Can't pass up a nice heavy 10. First 10 ever for me. Had to hold a while but he have me a slight quartering away shot at 25yds. ViperTrick did its job and he dropped in sight within about 45yds! Good day!


Nice work!!.....better get that bow out of the pic though  LOL


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

bwhnter4life said:


> Nice work!!.....better get that bow out of the pic though  LOL


Hahhaha yeah 2nd year in a row for the backup bow as I keep changing bows... Maybe that should tell me something. It won't.... But maybe it should.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Znaint said:


> Scored this afternoon! Finally! Been a really slow year for movement. This guy rolled in at about 2:45pm. I had only been in the set for about 25 min. Can't pass up a nice heavy 10. First 10 ever for me. Had to hold a while but he have me a slight quartering away shot at 25yds. ViperTrick did its job and he dropped in sight within about 45yds! Good day!


Dude, you're not suppose shoot ponies!!! Hope you had some help dragging that thing out.:mg:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Znaint said:


> Scored this afternoon! Finally! Been a really slow year for movement. This guy rolled in at about 2:45pm. I had only been in the set for about 25 min. Can't pass up a nice heavy 10. First 10 ever for me. Had to hold a while but he have me a slight quartering away shot at 25yds. ViperTrick did its job and he dropped in sight within about 45yds! Good day!


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

It is an awesome buck for sure. Znaint called me after he brought this beast down and I got to see him. Great buck and neck like a whiskey barrel. Good night to be a bow hunter in Iowa. Good job buddy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck man! 

The big ones were moving pretty good tonight, our group of 4 guys saw 3 shooters and my cousin hit a branch on a 150".


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It seemed like a good day. My dad saw 15 different bucks. One shooter and multiple 140s deer. He saw 8 this morning between 10-11 and 7 this evening.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dtprice said:


> Well, this has been the worst early season ever for me. I finally started getting movement this last week, but none of them have been shooters. I'm kind of wishing that I would have taken this old nine point that came in one day. He was scarred up, swollen eye, patches of hide missing....walking stiff and ready for a fight. But, he had broken tines and either poor genetics or he was way past this prime. He was really gray in the face, long snout and had a giant barrel of a body on top of stilt legs. He was probably only around 130 though and I really wanted to hold out for a big one this year. Hoping to get some time off this week to get back out there, but generally frustrated that I'm not seeing anything big this year. Usually every year I at least get to see some wall hangers running around.
> 
> My buddy was in the same boat. He took this whole last week off to hunt and was doing all day sits, but wasn't seeing anything. Finally on Saturday, he said a big one came in. He's got several 150" deer, so he knows what big is. Well, he was at full draw, with the buck walking right into his shooting lane and only had five yards to go. He went to move his finger to get it out in front of the trigger and bumped his release, firing the arrow into the ground in front of the buck. Pretty sure he was sick about it after spending all that time in the stand last week and not getting any opportunities. He decided to pull his camera cards while he was out there since he hadn't done it in a little while and look what he found. Apparently the neighbors have pics of this buck too......I told him maybe he's lucky he missed that buck on Saturday so he can maybe get a shot at this big boy.
> 
> ...


What a freaking stud of a buck!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats znaint!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Come to South Dakota and hunt with me, a damn 40" buck sounds good up here!!!!!! Don't let anyone ever BS you, South Dakota F'ing sucks!!!!!


My farm I hunt on the border last year got hammered by ehd, an I heard across the river was way worse. Haven't even hunted there this year.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Climbed in the tree this morning with intentions of filling my antlerless tag. I filled my buck tag last weekend. 

This morning was awesome in Warren county! I saw a nice looking two year old buck cruising at first light. He was a little beat up and you could see he was limping on his right front leg. He wasn't scared though as he came right back into me after I did a little rattling. 

A little before 8 things got exciting as a doe and her two fawns ran through my draw. Shortly after that I had an awesome looking three year old mainframe 10 buck with splits on both G2s work through before he caught my wind. He looked to be a high 130's maybe 140's already. Here is the short video I have of him before he decided to head the other direction:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10101497853696150&l=7382282075786116024

About 15 minutes after the G2 buck worked through I had a brute of a 10 point chase a doe right by my stand and into my shooting lane. He had to watch as I put a Slicktrick Mag through his girlfriend. He probably was in the 140's as well and I did manage to get a little video of him after he was standing around what happened to his girl. Video of the 10:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10101497863232040&l=1043380019804726769

The videos view better when you view full screen and click the HD button. I should have been zoomed in further. 

Definitely the most action I've seen in the stand so far this year. Fun morning! Good luck boys!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Climbed in the tree this morning with intentions of filling my antlerless tag. I filled my buck tag last weekend.
> 
> This morning was awesome in Warren county! I saw a nice looking two year old buck cruising at first light. He was a little beat up and you could see he was limping on his right front leg. He wasn't scared though as he came right back into me after I did a little rattling.
> 
> ...



Cool videos- thanks for sharing. I am hoping they are still moving well when I get back down there this weekend!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

My boss is in southern Iowa by Rathburn hunting. He has been at it since Friday last week. He said they broke loose last night. He saw 3 over 140" just no shots in one sit.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Where are the reports? I sat this morning for an hour or so. I picked the wrong stand wind wasn't what I thought it would be. In the small time I sat I saw 4 bucks cruising. One of them looked liked a horse coming through the timber but I didn't get a look at his head gear it was still pretty dark.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I almost shot a mature 130" last night, but elected to pass. This morning was slow.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I almost shot a mature 130" last night, but elected to pass. This morning was slow.


They were moving early and often this morning. I only hunted till 8 and saw a bunch. Wish I would have gotten a good look at the one. I will hit it hard this weekend then I am mostly done. WI rifle season is next weekend.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw a lot of chasing Monday and Tuesday. All mature bucks. Just no shots. This weekend is it for me, then I'm done.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Last night sucked for me. Nothing until after dark. Really starting to think deer numbers around me are really low. Not sure whats going on but I am not seeing squat in eastern Iowa. This time of year you usually have to be really paying attention driving after dark and I'm just not seeing what I usually do.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

One thing that is wierd for me this year is I have not seen many does. I have seen maybe 8 does total and 20 different bucks. Mostly small.


----------



## Renoone (Apr 27, 2009)

Last night was interesting. Had a hot doe in the area and 2 mature bucks following her around. One was around 150 10 point and the other was much bigger. I am going to say 170+ ten point and a huge body. Anyway, they hung around from about 3:30 until dark. Big buck would chase smaller buck away then return to the doe. Fun to watch but only got to about 60 yards. 2 doe were in the food plot and they didn't even care to check them out. I guess a doe in hoof is better than 2 in the plot! lol!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I hunted until 9 this morning, didn't see a single deer.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Packing up now to go hang a new stand an hunt it all afternoon. Ill post the details later or from the stand if it's slow.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My area had the switch turned on yesterday. Could have filled at least 3 Doe tags but don't shoot Does anymore. Saw 10 Does, 6 of which walked under or within 15 yds of my stand & fed for nearly an hour all around. Was hoping some Bucks would come looking for them. Saw 2 Bucks chasing 4 different Does 60 yds away for nearly a half hour. Some "under my stand pics. Heading out real soon.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Bumped a few getting out here, saw one doe feeding been about it last hour or so hopefully things start picking up.


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> One thing that is wierd for me this year is I have not seen many does. I have seen maybe 8 does total and 20 different bucks. Mostly small.


Same here...! normally see 12-14 does cruising around,... not this year. Two, maybe 3 at a time.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Been here since 1230 farmer started combining the corn bout 500 yards away hoping one will get pushed to me. Also have a helicopter flying around driving around bout to go Rambo and shoot it down with the bow


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> Been here since 1230 farmer started combining the corn bout 500 yards away hoping one will get pushed to me. Also have a helicopter flying around driving around bout to go Rambo and shoot it down with the bow


Don't you pack in a backup RPG....!?


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> Been here since 1230 farmer started combining the corn bout 500 yards away hoping one will get pushed to me. Also have a helicopter flying around driving around *bout to go Rambo* and shoot it down with the bow



View attachment 1805889

Or maybe just give'em the "LOOK"!!


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

Buellhunter said:


> I hunted until 9 this morning, didn't see a single deer.


Don't feel bad,... so far could have harvested at least 10 small bucks ranging from several 4pts, a couple 6pts and several spikes. No shooters within less than 100yds.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

First year bow hunter, but I haven't seen a decent buck yet. One four point and couple dozen small spikes or does. About ready to take a small one just to get my first one out of the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been hunting Mahaska county since Sunday and have only seen one shooter, maybe 150. Small bucks just started chasing the last couple days. It seems like the deer numbers are really low. I hope the switch has been flipped! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

N.E. Ia. 7 Does this afternoon-4 hrs in stand. Nothing close. Heard a Buck grunting, chasing at quitting time out of sight.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Going to be back at it in the morning for one last solid 4days-in-a-row push. Hopefully some good movement.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Tomorrow could be good before the rain Saturday. I'll be sitting till noon. Good luck to others going out in the AM!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I have been combining corn instead of hunting much. Never thought I would still be in the field working during rut! Saw the switch flip on starting on Wednesday and was going crazy Thursday evening as I am getting very close to being done with harvest. Deer everywhere with fights and lots of wild frenzy chasing going on. SW Iowa.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I still have yet to see much rut activity, I think it has been a trickle rut around all my spots.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I still have yet to see much rut activity, I think it has been a trickle rut around all my spots.


Don't feel bad! I think this is one of the worst ruts I've hunted! Frustrating! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Don't feel bad! I think this is one of the worst ruts I've hunted! Frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Yup it has been the worst rut I can remember, throw in my miss and I'm full of frustration too.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

My brother in law went out this morning got cold and got out at 9:30 said on way to town seen 2 140"+ deer in fields locked down with does 2 separate fields


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Killed this guy yesterday afternoon


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

twn417 said:


> Killed this guy yesterday afternoon


Great buck! Congrats! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats man... Nice buck. I haven't seen ANY rut activities


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup it has been the worst rut I can remember, throw in my miss and I'm full of frustration too.


A MISS??? I don't know what that is. I've only drawn my bow back during my warm up's in the stand. I have seen 1 deer in about 10 or so days?? At least you missed :-D


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

These warm temps and big moon are certainly not helping a weak rut. Still trying to get my dad on a buck. Seems every time he can hunt it is windy and warm. Odd year for sure!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup it has been the worst rut I can remember, throw in my miss and I'm full of frustration too.


Tonight I had two dudes in blue jeans come within 100 yards of me walking the river! Needless to say I didn't see any deer!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GreenAcres said:


> A MISS??? I don't know what that is. I've only drawn my bow back during my warm up's in the stand. I have seen 1 deer in about 10 or so days?? At least you missed :-D


Don't be too jealous, it was on a spot and stalk. I have yet to draw my bow on a deer from the stand this year.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen more running activity this year than I have in the last four years. It has been absolutely amazing where I have been hunting. The upside is I think it is just starting to get good guys


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Don't be too jealous, it was on a spot and stalk. I have yet to draw my bow on a deer from the stand this year.


 Sorry to hear that. After putting the footwork in to get close enough and missing. A lot different than sitting in a tree. If it was easy it wouldn't be any fun. I sat on the ground for about 3 hours a few years ago and saw nothing. I stood up to stretch and turned around and a nice big buck had been bedded down 20 or so yards behind me. Thought I was hearing ducks in the water so I didn't think twice about the noises. All I could do was wave goodbye since my bow was on the ground. Yeah, good times.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GreenAcres said:


> Sorry to hear that. After putting the footwork in to get close enough and missing. A lot different than sitting in a tree. If it was easy it wouldn't be any fun. I sat on the ground for about 3 hours a few years ago and saw nothing. I stood up to stretch and turned around and a nice big buck had been bedded down 20 or so yards behind me. Thought I was hearing ducks in the water so I didn't think twice about the noises. All I could do was wave goodbye since my bow was on the ground. Yeah, good times.


Haha what can go wrong usually does! What really burned me about my deal was after I missed he actually turned around and came closer, but the wind was blowing straight across me and I couldn't keep my arrow on the rest! Full enclosure rest will be on my new bow next year.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Still not hardly any action where I'm hunting either. Praying I can kill one before the orange army hits the field.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brian811 said:


> Still not hardly any action where I'm hunting either. Praying I can kill one before the orange army hits the field.


Good 'ol shot gunners....


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I finally got it done tonight, Its not the biggest rack, but he is a nice mature deer. He is a 4 year old I believe, we've had trail cam pics of him the last three years and not much improvement so i decided to take him out, he gave me a nice 20 yard shot. his body is massive, and the pics do not do it justice in terms of body size. what would you guys say he scores? ending my drought. 

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1452089_10153525609545204_1174699937_n.jpg


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

it wont let me upload it for some reason.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My ole man has been seeing a lot of good bucks the past two days. Yesterday he passed 2 150s, a 140 and a bunch of 140 or less deer. Today he passed a few 140s and had a booner come in looking for a doe at 10am but it just didnt work out. Tonight he saw a pig. He is rattling most them in from about 9:30am to 3pm.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> My ole man has been seeing a lot of good bucks the past two days. Yesterday he passed 2 150s, a 140 and a bunch of 140 or less deer. Today he passed a few 140s and had a booner come in looking for a doe at 10am but it just didnt work out. Tonight he saw a pig. He is rattling most them in from about 9:30am to 3pm.


That's awesome- what part of the state is he hunting? Good to know they're moving somewhere!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

South East Iowa. Kind of a messed up day. Last night he told me he was going to take his climber into this area he has hunted in the past and set up. I was like are you sure dad, you have only used it once before 2 years ago. Long story short, he gets to tree and I text him at 6:30 to see how it goes. He calls me scared to death because he had the bottom portion kick out from underneath him and he dropped his bow 20ft. I guess it was a slick barked tree. He gave me gps points and said if you dont hear from me in 20 minutes, I am probably laying at the base of the tree dead so send someone down to check on me.

As you can imagine, I was a bit worried. He gets down and calls me back and said he is fine. He then said he was going to move down about 50 yards to the tree he used the climber in last time. He gets all set up and says everything is good.

At 10am he had an absolute giant he believes was mid 180s to 190 main frame 10 pointer with a foot long drop tine hanging off the rack come up the ridge and stand by the tree he was first in the morning in for 10 minutes. Just kind of chilled out. Then it just turned around nose to the ground and went to the next ridge. He couldn't get it to come up the ridge. 

He was so mad that he switched trees. I would be banned if you could hear what he had to say about that.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody seeing anything this morning? I'm getting skunked


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had several hours in 3 different stands with only 2 Does sighted from stand (Oct into Nov).
Wed in my area the switch got turned on. I've seen 28 Does in 3 afternoons (more than I've seen in 3 past seasons combined) now & 1 single little Buck, 2 small Bucks chasing & 2 decent Bucks chasing. I "could have" shot at several Does within feet of my stand & could have taken a 30 yd shot at a Big Forky yesterday. Family things going on so can't get out tilll Monday but It's "just" starting in my area (N.E. Ia., 20 miles from Dubuque near the Miss. River). I'm sure some are the same Does. Some pics of Lucky Does (I don't shoot Does anymore). Good luck fellas & never get discouraged-be glad we can enjoy the woods.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Boilers said:


> Anybody seeing anything this morning? I'm getting skunked


3 does and a young buck. 

I shot a good one yesterday but he took off at the shot (50 yards) and the arrow hit way back and high. I saw him again later and called him in but he didn't get close enough for another shot. Pretty sure he is fine, just hope my dang arrow comes out of him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

No deer from the stand so far, but I did almost get ran over by a grunting buck on the way in. Heard they were moving like crazy last night.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Didn't see anything last night, saw one small 7 following a doe this morn. That's it for me here in Warren Co.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Hunting an area my buddy hunted last night and was covered in deer. Been slow had one young 8 almost brush against my tree.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I took my frustration out on this little guy yesterday morning. Been sitting long and seeing little the day before sat nine hours and saw one small buck. Poor guy put his eye out running though the thick stuff after the shot. The whole time I was dragging him I was questioning myself why I shot him lol. At least now I have some sausage for Thanksgiving.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

dac - that's a solid buck! I would run an arrow through his brother this evening if I had the shot.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

dac said:


> I took my frustration out on this little guy yesterday morning. Been sitting long and seeing little the day before sat nine hours and saw one small buck. Poor guy put his eye out running though the thick stuff after the shot. The whole time I was dragging him I was questioning myself why I shot him lol. At least now I have some sausage for Thanksgiving.


I was close to pulling the trigger on one like this today but I held off.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's a solid buck dac! I have been close to taking my frustration out on one too, just couldn't let myself do it.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

It's been raining off and all day, took a lunch break about to go sit back in the stand.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

They are not moving in this wind.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I got this fella this morning. I tried hunting off of the ground and it worked out. Saw several BIG bucks. But, they were not where I hunt. It was fun doing it on the ground for sure. He was even down wind of me about 25 yards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome off the ground!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Dac and Poz on two fine bucks.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Headed out in the morning hopefully see good movement before the wind picks up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rut hunt said:


> Headed out in the morning hopefully see good movement before the wind picks up


Hopefully the rain holds off too, I'd like to get one last hunt in before I call it on my two week vacation.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a little shower bout 4 or 5. I have about a 500 yard walk across a wide open cornfield to get to stand my big boy likes the rain I believe the last 3 times it has rained he has been on camera


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally got a Bobcat on camera. Only took 9 cameras stretched across 10 miles since June to finally get one


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm hoping for the rain to hold off as well. I did end up seeing a buck this morning. It was after 8 and I hadn't seen anything so I was on my phone. I put my phone away and look up to see a buck in a pasture about 100 yards away. The ol buck roar got that deer to pass 10 yards behind me. Unfortunately, he was a small, beat up, 8 pointer. Right side was clean. Left side didn't appear to have anything left but a main beam.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Been slowly but surely bringing cameras back home before the orange army takes the fields have noticed Nov 13 was a hot day big bucks and lots of bucks on every camera so far


----------



## 6740bowhunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Tagged out last week in Southern Iowa, 150 class 10 point. Deer were moving good. I know this weather is slowing a few things up for people. Good luck to you guys who still have tags.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Rain rain go away come again some other day


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I woke up looked at the radar and went back to bed. My older boy has a basketball game at 930 anyway. One last time tonight and I am wrapped up for the year. I may hunt late season some but we don't see bucks in our area. Next weekend is WI rifle season and then it is time to chase some ducks for a while. The dogs need it.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Hunted for an hour and a half this morning and passed up a decent 8. Only deer I saw. The wild chasing seems to have slowed way down here. The 13-14 seemed to be the two hot days here. Have seen several very nice bucks the last couple of days so I still want to hold off for a mature buck.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I woke up, looked at the radar and decided to sleep in. Just not as easy to get motivated after I wounded that buck on Friday. Going to be too windy to hunt tonight so I am done until next weekend.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Hunted this morning in the rain. Had a 3 year old 125ish come in and let him walk. Hopefully a his daddy will come by one of these days.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I hit the woods this morning for about 15 minutes!! Lol it was just sprinkling, til i got all set up. I got pretty wet and walked back to the truck. Went and got some McDonald's came back and hit the stand again. Ended up having a lone doe bed about 25 yards away. That's it.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boilers said:


> I hit the woods this morning for about 15 minutes!! Lol it was just sprinkling, til i got all set up. I got pretty wet and walked back to the truck. Went and got some McDonald's came back and hit the stand again. Ended up having a lone doe bed about 25 yards away. That's it.


You guys keep talking like this and I don't feel as bad about that 8 I shot lol.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I hunted this morning until 10. The main issue I had was the wind changed 3 times! From SW to NE then to NW-W. It was also 58 when I left almost completely cleared off and muggy. I dressed lighter was fine then just before sunrise the temp dropped what felt like 10* and it got WINDY! Saw 7 deer total, the wind just wasn't right for the stand and had a doe blow to my left (west), that was my sign to get down also started raining. On top of an already trying season, I fell into the creek on the way out! So, soaked and cold with all my stuff all muddy was just the way I wanted to end my morning hunt. Saw 3 small bucks, two were chasing a doe and the rest were does and a fawn. 

Regardless of wind, I will be heading out around 1:30. I can't afford to not hunt days just because the weather isn't great!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dac said:


> You guys keep talking like this and I don't feel as bad about that 8 I shot lol.


I'm thinking I might take about anything at this point! Lol it's been a rough season. I've got well over 20 sits and nothing to show for it. I could have tagged a small buck or a doe on several occasions but I've been holding out. We will see what the evening hunt brings. 



skyleralan said:


> I hunted this morning until 10. The main issue I had was the wind changed 3 times! From SW to NE then to NW-W. It was also 58 when I left almost completely cleared off and muggy. I dressed lighter was fine then just before sunrise the temp dropped what felt like 10* and it got WINDY! Saw 7 deer total, the wind just wasn't right for the stand and had a doe blow to my left (west), that was my sign to get down also started raining. On top of an already trying season, I fell into the creek on the way out! So, soaked and cold with all my stuff all muddy was just the way I wanted to end my morning hunt. Saw 3 small bucks, two were chasing a doe and the rest were does and a fawn.
> 
> Regardless of wind, I will be heading out around 1:30. I can't afford to not hunt days just because the weather isn't great!


I noticed the wind changes as well! weather.com was way off! temps fell and wind switched. I took some some buck bomb doe pee to the face! Wind was headed from NE and right when I spayed, a gust came from the west!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Boilers said:


> I'm thinking I might take about anything at this point! Lol it's been a rough season. I've got well over 20 sits and nothing to show for it. I could have tagged a small buck or a doe on several occasions but I've been holding out. We will see what the evening hunt brings.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the wind changes as well! weather.com was way off! temps fell and wind switched. I took some some buck bomb doe pee to the face! Wind was headed from NE and right when I spayed, a gust came from the west!


20? That's it? I have logged 44 sits so far and I'm still sitting on my tag lol. Heading home now after 2 weeks of non stop hunting without a buck, pretty disappointing.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Went out this morning and it started raining about 8:00. As I sat there in the steady rain until 11:00 I realized that it matched my mood. Had a good buck come in yesterday and as I am at full draw he walks behind my 40yd range tree he steps out and lays right down. First time I have ever had one lay down while drawn on him. I held for a second and thought what the heck I can hit him laying down at 40. Well it turns out he was actually 7yds behind the tree and he popped up when he heard the string. A pile of white fur and 200yds of tracking blood through the thickest bedding cover he went through a drainage ditch and no more blood. Pretty sure it was just a skim across his chest. Still sucks to wound one and not know for sure he is ok or not. Not to mention it should have been a gimme..... So many mistakes made.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I only have 2 weeks of vacation and a full time job. I had to take a weeks vacation for my honeymoon back in May. Time change has really hurt my evening hunts. Nowhere good to hunt hurts as well. I've honestly lost count of how many sits I have had, but I know it's 20+. Trust me, I go every time I can, even in bad conditions like this morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Boilers said:


> I only have 2 weeks of vacation and a full time job. I had to take a weeks vacation for my honeymoon back in May. Time change has really hurt my evening hunts. Nowhere good to hunt hurts as well. I've honestly lost count of how many sits I have had, but I know it's 20+. Trust me, I go every time I can, even in bad conditions like this morning.


I'm just messing with ya man!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

About 3 I had a 160s typical pass by out of range. Grunt brought him to 15 but only shot was head on. Turned broadside once in thick stuff again, didn't want to chance wounding. Was at full draw ready to rock with him. Bummer but hopefully I'll catch up with him later- gorgeous buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Binney59 said:


> About 3 I had a 160s typical pass by out of range. Grunt brought him to 15 but only shot was head on. Turned broadside once in thick stuff again, didn't want to chance wounding. Was at full draw ready to rock with him. Bummer but hopefully I'll catch up with him later- gorgeous buck!


Get him! We need the points!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Whats everyones take on the upcoming weekend ? Will the action be mostly died off ? Returning from school and want to slock a big boy this weekend.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Brus said:


> Whats everyones take on the upcoming weekend ? Will the action be mostly died off ? Returning from school and want to slock a big boy this weekend.


Not trying to be a smart ace, but its still november! Any day could be a good day! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

My hunts from here on out will be limited. This season was one of the slowest I have had. I saw a ton of little bucks a few tweeners and very few does. 

I had a 140 ish buck coming towards me. I never saw him but my buddy did. I was bored so I rattled. My buddy said the deer stopped and sprinted away. That is my season in a nutshell if I zinged the deer zagged.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brus said:


> Whats everyones take on the upcoming weekend ? Will the action be mostly died off ? Returning from school and want to slock a big boy this weekend.


 I have seen more 170"+ bucks around thanksgiving week than any other week. I have also shot 2 out of my last 3 bucks on November 23rd (Saturday), so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

brutus82 said:


> Not trying to be a smart ace, but its still november! Any day could be a good day!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


Second year bowhunting this year. Wasnt sure when the rut really starts to shut off 


APAsuphan said:


> I have seen more 170"+ bucks around thanksgiving week than any other week. I have also shot 2 out of my last 3 bucks on November 23rd (Saturday), so I'm still hopeful.


Thanks ^ Thats what I wanted to hear. Is rattling still effective ?


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Brus said:


> Second year bowhunting this year. Wasnt sure when the rut really starts to shut off
> 
> It could happen anytime. I'd for sure be in the stand this weekend if I was you!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brus said:


> Second year bowhunting this year. Wasnt sure when the rut really starts to shut off
> 
> 
> Thanks ^ Thats what I wanted to hear. Is rattling still effective ?


I usually just sit tight, but if you catch one in the right mode it can be dynamite. The really big boys are out looking for those last hot does.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Brus said:


> Whats everyones take on the upcoming weekend ? Will the action be mostly died off ? Returning from school and want to slock a big boy this weekend.


I'm hoping it will still be good. It will be my first chance to get out since mid October. From what I've been hearing the rut has been weird and slow so far, fingers crossed that they will be on their feet next weekend


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

Scored on this 20 point the morning of the 8th. It was a great season!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

bow ben said:


> Scored on this 20 point the morning of the 8th. It was a great season!


Holy hell what a buck! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats again ben! I'm an awe!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw two lone bucks cruising and a large group of does. The rut is still in swing.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Checked cameras today my big buck lost his brow tine guess that can be my excuse to pass him got a big 8 on camera as well first time he's been by a camera in the last month


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow Ben, that's an awesome deer.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome buck ben!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome deer. I am still currently preparing my tag soup to eat come seasons end. Good thing I have a freezer full of meat! I usually see most of my movement late November through seasons end anyways.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Sat 10 hrs in a blind yesterday in the wind,rain and wind with rain.
Didn't see a single deer.
Long day!
Slept in this morning.
Back at it before work tomorrow!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Got to loVe bowhunting in Iowa!*







. Took this river bottom bruiser and got him in the truck today! Have not seen any hot wild chasing for a few days but the bucks are still cruising and looking! 30 yard double lung with my Hoyt Ultratec. Greg


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Great buck congrats


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Some deer drags are easy.....*

But this isn't one of them!  Greg


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha I noticed he looked a little dark in his mug shot. Now I get it.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

He is dark all over. The darkest I have ever taken. Guessing he is the Grandpa of the river bottom but I haven't checked his teeth ( or lack thereof) to verify his age. Doesn't matter..... He will make some dandy brats! Greg


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> He is dark all over. The darkest I have ever taken. Guessing he is the Grandpa of the river bottom but I haven't checked his teeth ( or lack thereof) to verify his age. Doesn't matter..... He will make some dandy brats! Greg


Great buck Greg! Congratulations!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good to see some guys are having some good luck with killing nice bucks. As for the rest of us, we'll keep trying til it's over.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

First day back at work today and I'm already chomping at the bit to get back out there. Wish I had a spot close to home I could sneak out to after work.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I went out. Couple fawns feeding in the corn at 330. That's all I saw. Very slow. Very still as well, too still!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> First day back at work today and I'm already chomping at the bit to get back out there. Wish I had a spot close to home I could sneak out to after work.


I hate it when work gets in the way of a persons fun!! Makes your time off all the better! Good luck to you when you do get out again. Greg


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crown Trophy said:


> I hate it when work gets in the way of a persons fun!! Makes your time off all the better! Good luck to you when you do get out again. Greg


Thanks man, I'll definitely need it! November 23 has been my lucky day, so I'm hopeful for Saturday.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

4 Days of class and 2 tests are separating me from the stand. Cant wait to get back out there. Was that buck gut hit and seeking water or did he just die there Crown Trophy? What river ?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Brus said:


> 4 Days of class and 2 tests are separating me from the stand. Cant wait to get back out there. Was that buck gut hit and seeking water or did he just die there Crown Trophy? What river ?


That college stuff is for the birds. Show up test days, drink the rest of the days. Look at me I did just fine lol


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!! Dark cause he is wet???????


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

booner said:


> Congrats!! Dark cause he is wet???????


That's what I was thinking but maybe not!?


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

My Uncle Shot a mid 140's tonight, he said he saw several mature bucks moving, but this was the only one that came within range.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> First day back at work today and I'm already chomping at the bit to get back out there. Wish I had a spot close to home I could sneak out to after work.


Don't you live in Des Moines? Lots of good public spots in the des moines area. You would be suprised how good some spots are.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Had a 1 horned forky run in front of me yesterday. Broke off.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This is about 2 miles from my house. I saw him driving home from work and I had all my gear in the truck so I pulled my video camera out to Video him. I could have shot him pretty easy as he just stood there. I had to start to walk towards him to get him to run. The braw tines are impressive.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Brus said:


> 4 Days of class and 2 tests are separating me from the stand. Cant wait to get back out there. Was that buck gut hit and seeking water or did he just die there Crown Trophy? What river ?


he died while trying to climb the bank of Grand River. No he wasn't gut shot. Double lung and he didn't last but about 12 seconds after being hit.  made for an easy tracking job because it sounded so loud when he collapsed into the river! He was very dark colored when I shot him and not from being wet.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> Don't you live in Des Moines? Lots of good public spots in the des moines area. You would be suprised how good some spots are.


Very good public areas right on north side of Ankeny shot my very first deer with a bow there when I was in school at dmacc


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Don't you live in Des Moines? Lots of good public spots in the des moines area. You would be suprised how good some spots are.


Ames, and yes I know where some very good public land is not far from home. Wish I had more time to get over there.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

High of 23 Saturday and 28 Sunday are going to make some chilly sits on the stand. Hand warmers will be a rolling and I'll be in full coverall mode. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Hard to leave work, get ready, drive 20 minutes to public, pack in a half mile or more, get setup, and actually still have much daylight left.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

There was still some grunting and chasing going on last night. Hopefully I can get out there a little earlier tonight, too hard to get into position with the does already running around. At least the wind tonight will help cover me coming in. This morning I was so close to getting to shoot, and then it all fell apart at the last second and the buck left. Literally five more yards, or ten feet in either direction and I could have taken a poke at a deer that would have gone on my wall, for sure. I'm holding out for a big one this year or a doe for meat in the late season.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I love the colder weather, even more so than the rut. The challenge of sticking it out on stand is great, and the deer get back to a little more predictable (I hope) patterns of looking for food. The 2 best bucks I have ever shot have come after Thanksgiving. One on New Year’s Eve.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> I love the colder weather, even more so than the rut. The challenge of sticking it out on stand is great, and the deer get back to a little more predictable (I hope) patterns of looking for food. The 2 best bucks I have ever shot have come after Thanksgiving. One on New Year’s Eve.


Yeah, it's not quite as exciting as the rut, but the cold weather and snow get them up and moving earlier in the evening and you can almost always count on a food source then. I went three years in a row shooting bucks on Jan 1st, Jan 1st and Jan 2nd. You have to mentally be prepared to go out then though, two of the years, it was below zero when I was hunting. Not too many people do that with a bow. I like it because even though the shotgun hunters have killed some big ones by then, you usually get to see some big boys that have been in hiding but now they've exhausted their food sources and have to come out from their hiding holes. And, the deer herd up, always fun getting to see large herds together.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This will be the first year I put much effort into the late season but I am not looking like it is going to be great. We see a ton of does in the late season but bucks seem to be few and far between.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you guys ever see a decent buck late season in the woods? I really don't have a late season food source to really set up on.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

hunt the marshes and swamps, these do not generally get pushed by the orange army, deer walk out at night to the near by fields to feed


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I really wish there were NO gun seasons for any late deer hunting. Too many shed antler bucks that stand to be shot as does. IMHO just another chance to sell deer tags by the State of Iowa. I will admit it takes a certain kind of dedicated bowhunter to hunt when it's -15 degrees. I have done it but when it's that cold....... No moe for me!  Greg


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The colder it is the larger the bucks I usually see. That mental image keeps me going. That and a smooth drawing lower lb bow. Hunting late I see some studs, but they still don't run up and beg to get stuck though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Get a heater body suit guys and the cold will barely bother you at all.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone else seeing anymore chasing or does it seem to be slowing down?


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Get a heater body suit guys and the cold will barely bother you at all.


I keep hearing about these heater body suits. They look like a camo sleeping bag with separations for your legs. I just can't seem to pony up the 300 dollars plus needed to buy one. How thick are they? Any features I'm missing? Maybe someday I can afford nicer stuff haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I was out after a doe this afternoon and a VERY nice 10 point was chasing a doe. They both came within 10 yards of me and of course the buck stood still for several minutes broadside right in my shooting lane almost like he knew I had already filled my buck tag and he was safe!!! He must have kicked the snot out of a decent wide 8 pointer just minutes before as the 8 came flying past me and spooked off 2 does that was headed my direction. I saw 13 does today but the big 10 was the only chasing I saw. Very fun day tho none the less. Greg


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Snow tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

dac said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys ever see a decent buck late season in the woods? I really don't have a late season food source to really set up on.


Nor do I, gonnna try my hand at the edge of some cut corn fields. All I can really do as I dont have any foodplots


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I only have to work morning tomorrow, so I should get to hunt evening. Snow should get things moving again. I did get some bucks on cams this week moving during daylight, including this stud


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Got off work later than usual about 5 and went for a drive seen about 20 total deer 1 bout 140 frame buck busting thru a plum thicket to get away from the road he better get good at it not long before gun season... also seen one of my up and comers with a doe I stopped on the road for probably 3 minutes and they just stood at 40 yards looking at me in an open field I finally just drove away........ scouted my late season stand sites yesterday have some real high hopes just waiting for 2nd shotgun to come almost to a close and then hang the stand gonna go trim shooting lanes hopefully this weekend


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pinger335 said:


> Well I only have to work morning tomorrow, so I should get to hunt evening. Snow should get things moving again. I did get some bucks on cams this week moving during daylight, including this stud


Is that a busted up 8 or a BIG 6 point nice deer


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

rut hunt said:


> Is that a busted up 8 or a BIG 6 point nice deer


A 6 point. Does he look old to anyone, I can't decide?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pinger335 said:


> A 6 point. Does he look old to anyone, I can't decide?


I would guess 3 1/2. Nice deer.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys, what are your recommendations for Central Iowa deer lockers? I am specifically interested in having some great jerky, summer sausage, and deer sticks made. 

I've heard Milo locker is good as well as the locker in Boone.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

dgblum said:


> Hey guys, what are your recommendations for Central Iowa deer lockers? I am specifically interested in having some great jerky, summer sausage, and deer sticks made.
> 
> I've heard Milo locker is good as well as the locker in Boone.


Milo has always done a good job for me.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I have used Milo, they make pretty good sticks. Spicy with pepper jack cheese is the best. However I have heard that they do burger in 300lb batches, so you most likely wont get YOUR meat back. Kinda screwy


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Is anyone still seeing any rut activity? I leave for south dakota to pheasant hunt in the morning and have been sick. Can't decide if I should go out tonight or not.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Is anyone still seeing any rut activity? I leave for south dakota to pheasant hunt in the morning and have been sick. Can't decide if I should go out tonight or not.


It's November. If you have a chance to get in a tree, do it.


----------



## HI OFCR (Oct 24, 2011)

dgblum said:


> Hey guys, what are your recommendations for Central Iowa deer lockers? I am specifically interested in having some great jerky, summer sausage, and deer sticks made.
> 
> I've heard Milo locker is good as well as the locker in Boone.


I use the locker in Redfield. Great stick and Jerkey.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Got soaked yesterday (20th) & saw nothing from stand. Off today, it's my BIRTHDAY & wife is treating me to a night out...
Close encounter on the 19th. Full draw on this guy for at least 3 min at 18 yds in thick stuff (was by 2nd tree in pic) & walked straight away coming in the open at 65 yds.. can't see but he is a 10.. I saw nothing else & he showed up at 2:30 ALONE..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I took off tomorrow and Sat. Going to try sitting out most of the day both days. Cold weather here I come!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Boilers said:


> I have used Milo, they make pretty good sticks. Spicy with pepper jack cheese is the best. However I have heard that they do burger in 300lb batches, so you most likely wont get YOUR meat back. Kinda screwy


Most lockers operate this way.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, sitting tomorrow and Saturday. Should be good after this front moves thru and the cold sets in. Gonna try to do all-days, but might get out for lunch.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

HI OFCR said:


> I use the locker in Redfield. Great stick and Jerkey.


Do you know if the Redfield locker makes brats, Italian sausage, breakfast sausage, etc.? Greg


----------



## lowdeuce (Sep 2, 2010)

Shot this guy the last weekend of October,


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> Most lockers operate this way.


Not true of all lockers. The locker in Osage IA processes only your animal for you.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

stanlh said:


> Not true of all lockers. The locker in Osage IA processes only your animal for you.


S&S is an exceptional locker. Best processed deer I have ever eaten, hands down.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

dbrnmllr said:


> S&S is an exceptional locker. Best processed deer I have ever eaten, hands down.


Have you tried Ohrts in Ionia?


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

stanlh said:


> Have you tried Ohrts in Ionia?


No, I have not. That's one I haven't tried. Years ago used Ventura locker, used Orly's in Clarksville, used a locker in hayfield MN a few years back, and have used a locker in Rockford in the past. I have a buddy that uses the locker in Frederika. Just have not found one that tastes as good as S&S for venison.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

lowdeuce said:


> Shot this guy the last weekend of October,



STUD!!!! WOW!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

dbrnmllr said:


> No, I have not. That's one I haven't tried. Years ago used Ventura locker, used Orly's in Clarksville, used a locker in hayfield MN a few years back, and have used a locker in Rockford in the past. I have a buddy that uses the locker in Frederika. Just have not found one that tastes as good as S&S for venison.


Ohrts does a great job too, equal to S&S. They are located out in the country south and east of Ionia. They only process wild game and are open only from Sept to Feb. or March when they expect that all the game that people will want processed has come in. They smoke their own meats.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

stanlh said:


> Ohrts does a great job too, equal to S&S. They are located out in the country south and east of Ionia. They only process wild game and are open only from Sept to Feb. or March when they expect that all the game that people will want processed has come in. They smoke their own meats.


I'll keep it in mind. Thanks.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

lowdeuce said:


> Shot this guy the last weekend of October,


The only thing I can say is *WOW!!!*


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

What county was that buck taken Lowdeuce? Greg


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

lowdeuce! That thing is a freaking stud!


----------



## HI OFCR (Oct 24, 2011)

Crown Trophy said:


> Do you know if the Redfield locker makes brats, Italian sausage, breakfast sausage, etc.? Greg


I believe they do. Here is their info 

913 First Street
Redfield, IA 50233
(515) 833-2920


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The deer were moving this morning. Only one small doe came within range but it would have a lot of work in the cold for 20lb of meat (before the broadhead cut some out). Back at it after I warm up a bit.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Hi Ofcr! I do all my hunting in that part of the state and my favorite locker is clear over in Eastern Iowa so if I like what they do that would save me a ton of miles on my truck and money in my pocket by going there! Greg.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

dgblum said:


> Hey guys, what are your recommendations for Central Iowa deer lockers? I am specifically interested in having some great jerky, summer sausage, and deer sticks made.
> 
> I've heard Milo locker is good as well as the locker in Boone.


The best jerky I've ever had came from the Ridgeport locker, just north of Boone. My wife won't eat deer meat, can taste it no matter how it's cooked. She loved that jerky. I don't know about the rest of what they make, but their jerky is great if it's still operated by the same people. There's a locker in West Bend, but that would be a little drive for you. They make the best sticks I've ever had, I think I'll bring mine there this year.


----------



## HI OFCR (Oct 24, 2011)

Crown Trophy said:


> Thanks Hi Ofcr! I do all my hunting in that part of the state and my favorite locker is clear over in Eastern Iowa so if I like what they do that would save me a ton of miles on my truck and money in my pocket by going there! Greg.


any time! you will have to let me know what you think.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Went out this morning and sat 6-11. I had full intentions to go back out at 2:30 but I was so cold that I couldn't bring myself to go back out. Saw a few does and a messed up little buck with 4 on one side and a spike with what looks like a spork on the other. He never came close enough or I probably would have taken him just to be done..... Damn it is cold, wasn't ready for this I guess.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> Went out this morning and sat 6-11. I had full intentions to go back out at 2:30 but I was so cold that I couldn't bring myself to go back out. Saw a few does and a messed up little buck with 4 on one side and a spike with what looks like a spork on the other. He never came close enough or I probably would have taken him just to be done..... Damn it is cold, wasn't ready for this I guess.


Heater body suit!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Heater body suit!


I have a set of Gamehide Monster coat and bibs and they keep my body warm but my feet get cold and start to hurt and I am done. I will have to look at one.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

dbrnmllr said:


> I have a set of Gamehide Monster coat and bibs and they keep my body warm but my feet get cold and start to hurt and I am done. I will have to look at one.


Artic shield boot covers will solve cold feet.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I use the heated insoles. Similar to hand warmers.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> I use the heated insoles. Similar to hand warmers.


I use those too. They do work and allow me to stay in the stand for more than an couple hours. I'm thinking I will pick up some boot covers and try those in addition. If that doesn't keep em warm nothing ever will.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Starting to get discouraged here in West Central Iowa. Been out about 15 times and have yet to see any shooter bucks from any distance. In fact I havent seen a buck since end of the september. I have multiple shooters on camera ( 5 ) but everytime I hunt I always see spikes, does, or nothing. Another night of seeing nothing and freezing my *** off. I just dont understand how during shotgun season year after year we can kick 15 or so deer out a piece of timber but come bow season I cant see a thing. Thats hunting I guess. Too cold for me to go out tomorrow morning, cant afford the nice gear. Have to hit it tomorrow afternoon and Ill let you know if my luck has changed!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1 yearling Doe at 2pm & a maybe 105-110 lone 8 point at 60 yds at 2:45. Nothing else. Won't get out till Mon. afternoon now.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Who else is braving the cold and heading out this morning? That wind today is gonna make it feel seriously cold! Let's see who last the longest before calling it quits due to cold! Haha


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm headed out now!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm up.


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Been out since 6


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

dbrnmllr said:


> Went out this morning and sat 6-11. I had full intentions to go back out at 2:30 but I was so cold that I couldn't bring myself to go back out. Saw a few does and a messed up little buck with 4 on one side and a spike with what looks like a spork on the other. He never came close enough or I probably would have taken him just to be done..... Damn it is cold, wasn't ready for this I guess.


Why not just shoot a big doe? Taste better and more meat than a little buck. It is an "Any sex" tag not a buck only. It's your tag do with it what you want, I was just curious.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Because none of them are coming close either. But I was going to shoot him because his left side is just a spike and he is at least 2.5, and I am running out of steam. I also live in N.C Iowa where we need all the does for more deer. Orange army works for the insurance companies around here..... Brown its down, I swear. (Shaking head)


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Brr... That is all.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Made it from 6 to 9. I'm done.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Didn't realize how cold it was until I took my HBS off and headed for the truck, wow! Saw a 115" 8 and a button buck this morning.


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Still sitting going to try to make it till 11


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I made it till 10. Just my feet that got cold. Only saw a button buck which made it feel colder.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Double lunged this guy Oct 25, just got the cementum annuli results back today that age him at 5.5 years. I'll be in stand tomorrow morning with a forecast of light wind and 2°.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Sat out this morning and evening. Had one buck grunting his head off and had a doe traped in a little finge of trees about 200 yrds away. Closest thing I had all day. It was 7 degrees this morning hunt and. 10 degrees when I came out of the tree this evening hunt. That is COLD.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy crap, Ness, how wide is he?


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Holy crap, Ness, how wide is he?


23"


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice. Looks wider though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

UntouchableNess said:


> Double lunged this guy Oct 25, just got the cementum annuli results back today that age him at 5.5 years. I'll be in stand tomorrow morning with a forecast of light wind and 2°.


Sweet!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

UntouchableNess said:


> Double lunged this guy Oct 25, just got the cementum annuli results back today that age him at 5.5 years. I'll be in stand tomorrow morning with a forecast of light wind and 2°.


Great job and awesome buck!!
Where do you get your tests done? I have some laying around I would like to get tested.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This has been the slowest and coldest November I can remember. Definitely doesn't feel like its going to happen for me this year.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> This has been the slowest and coldest November I can remember. Definitely doesn't feel like its going to happen for me this year.


You never know man. My ole man missed a booner tonight and then had a giant come out afterward but no shot. He had not been seeing much the last few days until tonight. He rattled in the booner.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> You never know man. My ole man missed a booner tonight and then had a giant come out afterward but no shot. He had not been seeing much the last few days until tonight. He rattled in the booner.


Yup that's what keeps me going. Your dad sure is on some giants!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup that's what keeps me going. Your dad sure is on some giants!


yes he is. Been a good year for him for seeing them just can't seal the deal though. Getting old I guess.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Pinger335 said:


> Where do you get your tests done? I have some laying around I would like to get tested.


I went with:
Wildlife Analytical Labs, LLC
PO Box 295
1303 CR 118B
Burnet, Texas 78611 USA
(512) 756-1989
www.DeerAge.com 

First time I used them. I have no financial interest in them, happy customer is all. There are other people offering cementum annuli aging, so do a websearch.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*2013 buck*

I took this buck last Sat. morning. Appeared out of no where. There was a farm cat messing around my tree so when I hear leaves rustle I thought it was the cat and turned to look and here he come. So I named him Cat Daddy. Not real wide but awesome mass, 9" brows, and 11" G2. Couldn't pass him up. :wink:


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Pride Hunter said:


> I took this buck last Sat. morning. Appeared out of no where. There was a farm cat messing around my tree so when I hear leaves rustle I thought it was the cat and turned to look and here he come. So I named him Cat Daddy. Not real wide but awesome mass, 9" brows, and 11" G2. Couldn't pass him up. :wink:


Awesome buck! Unbelievable mass. Love the brows. Congratulations!


----------



## huntdrut (Nov 25, 2006)

Pride Hunter said:


> I took this buck last Sat. morning. Appeared out of no where. There was a farm cat messing around my tree so when I hear leaves rustle I thought it was the cat and turned to look and here he come. So I named him Cat Daddy. Not real wide but awesome mass, 9" brows, and 11" G2. Couldn't pass him up. :wink:


Sweet buck! I love the mass and tines that curve in like that. Nice!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Freaking awesome buck pride!!


----------



## ram216 (Apr 14, 2010)

Shot this guy October 26th almost let him walk because it was early in the season. good thing I didn't haven't seen another shooter all year and been a very bad November rut where I hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

UntouchableNess said:


> I went with:
> Wildlife Analytical Labs, LLC
> PO Box 295
> 1303 CR 118B
> ...


Thank you. I have done some research about this but thought that your turn around time seemed nice and fast. Thanks again

Great bucks everyone!! Those with tags still, It is still November keep your heads up and get back out there.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Going through a divorce has DESTROYED my willingness to drive to my normal hunting spots in sw Iowa. I am staying in Des Moines, wishing I was closer to my Adair county hunting locations. To get there in morning means leaving one hour and fifteen minutes early.

SUCKS!!!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of bucks hitting the dirt. A heater body suit maybe in store next year. Can't cut the cold especially in this wind 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The buck I missed has been all over my cameras lately, I also bumped him checking one of them. He went into some cover by a couple of my stands, might happen this afternoon.


----------



## hakes28 (Jun 20, 2006)

I shot this public land buck on 11/21/13 with a major cold front coming in with sleet/snow mix coming down in western Iowa. I would normally boat into this area, but with 18-20 mph winds I decided that was not a good idea. So instead I tried biking in for the first time and it worked surprisingly good as this is a 2 mile walk in. By boat it's probably a quarter mile walk in! I got in my stand by 3:00pm and saw good early deer movement as the weather front had them moving early. 
I saw a nice what looked to be a 3 yr old 8 pt nudging a doe around a couple hundred yards away, I decided to do a couple doe bleats and then 4 to 5 tending buck grunts. I put my call back in my pocket and it couldn't have been 30 seconds later and this 9pt came walking in. I slowly grabbed my bow off the hanger and drew back. The buck got through my first shooting lane and I bleated to stop him in my next lane for a 12 yd shot. I doubled lunged him and watched him drop about 80 yards away. Then the real work started with a 2 mile pack out! I would normally pass on a buck like this, but with scheduling problems I figured I had at best 10 days to hunt the rest of the season weather providing. Considering these factors I was more than happy to wrap my tag around this public land buck!


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tried hunting from 9:30-2 today for something different. Seen nothing!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Why am I hunting in this crap?


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

In the stand now. Two does a spike and a small 6 so far. Hopefully something shows.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice buck Hakes. Congrats!! On another note I went out Saturday afternoon and never saw anything. That wasn't the bad part of it tho. That night I ended up in the hospital emergency room with a stupid heart attack. Now I'm in Des Moines making my first stay in almost 55 years laying here waiting for an angeogram (I don't even know how to spell it  just so we can see if there is any blockage and the next course of action. I would much rather be hunting I promise you! Good luck to everyone braving the cold!!! Greg


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Why am I hunting in this crap?


I wondered the same thing. Saw 1 shooter this morning but he wouldn't come in. 

Depending on what I see next weekend I may just shoot a nice doe in order to drop it off to the butcher shop before Gun season opens. Then I can get a late-season muzzleloader tag and continue hunting with my bow. 

Get well soon Greg!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope all goes well Greg!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> I wondered the same thing. Saw 1 shooter this morning but he wouldn't come in.
> 
> Depending on what I see next weekend I may just shoot a nice doe in order to drop it off to the butcher shop before Gun season opens. Then I can get a late-season muzzleloader tag and continue hunting with my bow.
> 
> Get well soon Greg!


Almost feels like we are being punished for not scoring earlier! I'll give it one last strong push Wednesday through Sunday before calling it before shotgun. Looks like its supposed to be a little warmer. Hopefully this 25+ mph wind crap is gone though.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Almost feels like we are being punished for not scoring earlier! I'll give it one last strong push Wednesday through Sunday before calling it before shotgun. Looks like its supposed to be a little warmer. Hopefully this 25+ mph wind crap is gone though.


I missed my chance on the 15th and it has been harder every day since. 

And I wouldn't mind if it were a bit warmer, this weekend was ridiculous.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. Me too! Greg.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Was out this afternoon 1:30 to dark. Doe movement is predictable with the weather. Buck movement has died way off, I would guess we are in the dreaded lock down. Didn't even see a buck except for driving to my spot. Hopefully by next weekend it will pick up again, killing the wind wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone been rattling lately, or are the bucks not responding to the rattle? Thought about using the doe bleat this week


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

ryantitman6 said:


> Has anyone been rattling lately, or are the bucks not responding to the rattle? Thought about using the doe bleat this week


Been rattling, grunting, bleating. Not really interested in the last week.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hunted most of the day. Seen 12 deer total but no shooters and none of the does were nowhere close enough. Damn, I'm tired of this wind.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

does and dinks this weekend for me....gotta be close to getting some mature bucks on their feet searching in earnest.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i got pics of this mature buck but missing part of his leg. weird horns also. if i see this buck i am gonna shoot him. one of the reasons why i love my trail cameras.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hunted SW Iowa this year. This was our third trip to the farm we hunt over the last 10 years. Our deer sightings were down significantly. We probably saw 25% of what we saw previous years. The farmers said between the floods a couple years ago and EHD, the herd was really hit hard. I was shocked the area had dropped off so bad.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

My hunt today: seen possibly ever squirrel in the timber and it must have been squirrel rut as they were chasing in pairs all around me. Bout 415 the gun shots started both sides of the timber seen the roll cage of the side by side they were driving was flat pissed , woods went dead even the squirrels gone just climbed down and went home


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Crown Trophy said:


> Nice buck Hakes. Congrats!! On another note I went out Saturday afternoon and never saw anything. That wasn't the bad part of it tho. That night I ended up in the hospital emergency room with a stupid heart attack. Now I'm in Des Moines making my first stay in almost 55 years laying here waiting for an angeogram (I don't even know how to spell it  just so we can see if there is any blockage and the next course of action. I would much rather be hunting I promise you! Good luck to everyone braving the cold!!! Greg


That sucks, sounds like it could have been a bad deal when you was dragging your deer out. Am 55 and it sucks knowing your no longer invincible. lol


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just curios is anybody seeing any scrapes opening back up?


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Target Tony said:


> i got pics of this mature buck but missing part of his leg. weird horns also. if i see this buck i am gonna shoot him. one of the reasons why i love my trail cameras.


WOW...Yeah I'd definitely do him a favor. I'm surprised coyotes haven't chased him down! Sad thing to see. Otherwise, he looks big and healthy.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Target Tony said:


> i got pics of this mature buck but missing part of his leg. weird horns also. if i see this buck i am gonna shoot him. one of the reasons why i love my trail cameras.


Might have been injured last year, and that's why his opposite side rack is so weak. Looks healthy though. Amazing how strong and determined to live these animals are. Good luck


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

dac said:


> That sucks, sounds like it could have been a bad deal when you was dragging your deer out. Am 55 and it sucks knowing your no longer invincible. lol


Well I did have chest pain when I was getting my buck drug out but of course I figured it was over working the ticker. Update: I did have a heart attack. Had one stint put in as I had a 99 percent blockage and ballooned out another area that was 85 percent plugged. I think maybe 5 day recovery and I can be back out bowhunting (but I haven't got that cleared by the doc yet  long story short.... Pay attention to your body friends and live to bowhunt another day! Greg.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Just curios is anybody seeing any scrapes opening back up?


This guy has been working my mock scrape lately.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

How old and how much do you think this toad weighs? Wish I could have seen him in his prime


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't give up guy's!! Dude at work arrowed a 7x4 last night!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I drive about 600 miles a week for work. I have not noticed anything moving in the mornings lately. Last week saw quite a few. Seeing a ton in the evenings though. Looks like january late season out there as they are grouping up. The does anyways.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got that pic of fat 6 point three nights ago along with 9 other bucks that night. Mostly around the same hour frame time. There was a doe in first pics but bucks seemed friendly other than the little ones putting their noses in at the wrong time and started a few fights. Other food plot cam had all doe grouped back up with young deer again back to feeding.
Hope you all have good luck this next week and a half before the orange army dusts off their guns from last season. Myself included in that but we just sit and only kill doe with guns. May all your #1s survive until late season. Cheers


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pinger that 6 point sure looks sickly the way he Is hunched up but could just be the rut. His face is sure short and fat I think he's just an odd duck of a 5 year old


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody get out this morning? I didn't but will go tomorrow through Sunday. Last chance!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Anybody get out this morning? I didn't but will go tomorrow through Sunday. Last chance!!!


I went cruising to see if I could locate any of the bucks that have disappeared. Found my number one buck at my doe and late season spot.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> I went cruising to see if I could locate any of the bucks that have disappeared. Found my number one buck at my doe and late season spot.


I think they might be transitioning to late season areas sooner this year based on the cold weather.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Hunting public ground for the first time looks like a real good spot my buddy tagged out on this stand 2 days ago hope he left some luck behind


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody still rattling this time if year?


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out if the bucks are on lock down or if the deer are transitioning into winter patterns already because of the weather? I am for sure seeing deer pile out in the beans in the late afternoons, just haven't seen any good bucks with them up here or cruising looking for last does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out if the bucks are on lock down or if the deer are transitioning into winter patterns already because of the weather? I am for sure seeing deer pile out in the beans in the late afternoons, just haven't seen any good bucks with them up here or cruising looking for last does.


Saw one of the studs I'm chasing this morning dogging a doe hard. Only problem is he was 3 miles away from where he is supposed to be.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw one of the studs I'm chasing this morning dogging a doe hard. Only problem is he was 3 miles away from where he is supposed to be.


I sat last Sunday all day and yesterday all day and didn't see anything close and no decent bucks. But then on the way home yesterdayI saw a small 8 cruising an open field, so I'm almost leaning toward lock down since the prime rut was so late.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> I sat last Sunday all day and yesterday all day and didn't see anything close and no decent bucks. But then on the way home yesterdayI saw a small 8 cruising an open field, so I'm almost leaning toward lock down since the prime rut was so late.


I think around here they are well past the lockdown. I think they are searching for the last hot does. I have also noticed that they have mainly transitioned to late season areas and are starting to group up.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

^same here. Seeing does and fawns back together. You might catch a stud cruising for late does.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw a nice 4.5 yr old out cruising last night about 4 o clock.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Same here. Been out nearly every day these past 3 weeks and I would say they are on their late season pattern now. Find what they are eating and when and be there ( not that it's helped me any )


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

For those who said they have seen their best deer the week of Thanksgiving. At 9:30 this morning I seen the best deer I have seen all year come walking out of the woods behind my house.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else getting burnt out? Just not as much fun as it was a month ago. Suppose ill go get in a tree. Lol


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else getting burnt out? Just not as much fun as it was a month ago. Suppose ill go get in a tree. Lol


Yep. Just settled in. No doe tags for my county and low on venison, does are in trouble tonight. Tonight and tomorrow morning are my last hunts before the orange army heads out. Might get a late season tag and use the bow.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I am not cleared by the doc to pull back a bow until late season so grabbing my gun and going to go wait for a turkey to come in. Beautiful afternoon out and can't stand to be inside. Good luck to all the bowhunters this weekend! Greg.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else getting burnt out? Just not as much fun as it was a month ago. Suppose ill go get in a tree. Lol


Yep went out this morning didn't see a deer. Saw a punch of turkeys and drilled one but lost it. Blood everywhere can't believe it got away. Decided to stay home and watch football tonight.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Why is that when I don't want to shoot does I see them every time, but as soon as I want to whack one they never show up!?!? Haha


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Why is that when I don't want to shoot does I see them every time, but as soon as I want to whack one they never show up!?!? Haha


Exactly! This is how it always goes for me too! Only deer I had in range this evening was 3 button bucks and a 1.5 6 point.


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone else getting burnt out? Just not as much fun as it was a month ago. Suppose ill go get in a tree. Lol



I am pretty burnt out. This was one of the roughest Novembers I can remember, had a few days of good buck movement around the 7th of November but it's been really slow otherwise. Been in the woods most days since the 25th of October, give it a go tomorrow again but it's been tough getting up and going here lately....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

petersonbucks said:


> I am pretty burnt out. This was one of the roughest Novembers I can remember, had a few days of good buck movement around the 7th of November but it's been really slow otherwise. Been in the woods most days since the 25th of October, give it a go tomorrow again but it's been tough getting up and going here lately....


Yup morning hunts have been real tough to get excited for. Tomorrow will probably be my last one of the year, I don't like them during late season.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup morning hunts have been real tough to get excited for. Tomorrow will probably be my last one of the year, I don't like them during late season.


Good luck, im ready to see you get one!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Keep ur chin up guys! Remember .... The worst day hunting is still better than the best day working!! Greg.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Tomorrow will be my last hunt of the early bow season. This week, I have hunted Wednesday and then again on Friday. Both nights I have seen mature, big deer! One over 165, and another over 150. Won't go into specifics, but missed the big guy!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

For those who are still hunting here is the pic of the 8 point that walked out behind my house yesterday at 9:30. Pic sucks but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

What a great picture that is. Thanks for sharing it! Greg.


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Took the day off today and am enjoying some pheasant hunting


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> For those who are still hunting here is the pic of the 8 point that walked out behind my house yesterday at 9:30. Pic sucks but I think you get the idea.


Just let me know when you need me there! Lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Good luck, im ready to see you get one!


Got lazy and slept in, will head out in a hour for my last hunt before the orange army moves in for 3 weeks.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Got lazy and slept in, will head out in a hour for my last hunt before the orange army moves in for 3 weeks.


Good luck bud! I am in the tree right now hoping to see one of my bucks walk in close!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> Good luck bud! I am in the tree right now hoping to see one of my bucks walk in close!


You too!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Been trying to put the spot and stalk on a 130 this week. Spotted from the road both times bedded in the exact same spot. Not a buck I probably would have shot earlier in the year but its make it or break it time. Both stalks I was within 100 yards before he decided to get up. Might just let him live and see if Wifey can make him her first deer ever during gun season


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw my number one buck tonight along with about 50 other deer, probably could have got him if I found a spot on the ground out in the field. Thinking now I'll take Friday off for one last go.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I drove home tonight from the quad cities to boone, saw a good amount of deer from the road, the most I've seen all year. Most were herded up in fields, one small buck tending a doe by themselves. I'm pretty sure I saw an albino deer in a herd between IC and CR. I would say they're back on feeding pattern now


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Yesterday morning I saw some bucks chasing a few does that were obviously in heat. Then today when I went out all the scrapes on my walk in has been freshened in the last 24hrs. I would say up in North Central they are at the tail end of breeding and looking for the last few does. I would guess by end of week they will be completely on winter patterns and all herded back up, especially if we get some snow. All the does that are bred are herded back up and with fawns again, the 2.5 and younger bucks are back in groups. Well I guess the orange army has their fun for a couple weeks now and then back at it.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Man, this has been a long season so far. I just haven't been in the right place at the right time all year. I've had several "almost" situatioins, but haven't gotten a shot off yet. I've passed on plenty of bucks over the last few weeks, tellling myself that this will be the year that I actually hold out for a wall hanger.

I hunted up in northern Iowa this last weekend and we got to see some bucks fighting and still chasing does, but nothing close enough to shoot. I saw several decent bucks on their feet cruising a few hours after sunrise still, so that's encouraging. Yesterday morning I saw and only saw three does, but then went for a drive after I figured the movement had stopped in that area and saw a couple different bucks on their feet around 10am following does in the fields.

Last night I sat on a food source and the deer just showed up a little too late. One of them could have been the big boy that I've been trying for there, but by the time I could see him in the stalks, his head was down and I just couldn't get a glimpse of the rack. He ended up coming within 25yds of me, but that was after shooting hours and I couldn't see well enough to get a good look at the rack. I think it was him, so hopefully he's starting a routine. I'll probably get to sit a couple evenings right at the end if I can get there before the deer enter the field and then I'll take Friday off for one last all day hunt, but it's looking like I'll be using my tag in the late season. 

I usually like to use my late season tag for my bow also, but this year I'm almost getting excited about having the option to have the muzzleloader out with me so I can reach out there a little bit. Hopefully that urge goes away and I can stick to the archery only policy. Last year I caved at the end and used the muzzle.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Sat all day yesterday on public and didn't see a single deer. Ugh, this has been a depressing season. But went tonight after work on some private for about an hour or so and saw 12-15 deer. Nothing close but it was good to have some action. One 2 yr old 9 point was with 3 does in one of the fields.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Watched 2 150 class bucks try to kill each other this morning......from the door of my camper. Major battle happened right behind where I camp while hunting


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't mean much coming from me because I'm a first year bow hunter, but I haven't seen much this year but small does and spikes. Biggest I've seen is a four point. Starting to kick myself for not taking some of the does I've had in range and I always love it when the days I'm not hunting the land owner calls and tells me he's seen a big buck by my blind.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Lotta does/fawns tonight, and one 95 incher. Fitting end to this year.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry guys but I'm getting a little excited for the gun seasons. Excited to get Wifey her first deer and get a little extra range to put down a nice one


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Time to bust out the long johns!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Heard rumor of one big enough out here in western Iowa the game warden has been checking up on him and the area twice a week for the last month. That's saying something considering I haven't seen a DNR agent in 3 years


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Who wants to take bets that some idiot shoots the moose that has been spotted roaming around Cedar Rapids during shotgun season?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been seeing a lot more consistent patterns the last few days. Deer are herding up for sure and starting to head to the same feeding spots each night. Too bad I couldn't have gotten off work a little earlier this week. Each night, by the time I get there, there's already multiple deer feeding and that rain and freezing temps makes it sound like I'm walking on egg shells if I even try to sneak out to catch the last little bit of light. Should get off tonight a little earlier and hoping to get my tag filled before the slug season completely decimates the population. 

I'm so glad it's going to be bitter cold this weekend. That will keep the slobs in their trucks. The guys dedicated enough to sit in this cold deserve to fill a tag. 

Almost got to shoot a coyote the other morning, would have been my first. I was totally unprepared. I had put my arrow back in the quiver and was walking back through the corn when I caught movement over 100yds away in the stalks. I whistled, just for the heck of it and he slammed on the brakes. So, I puckered my lips and started making a squeaking sound. I wasn't prepared for how aggressively he would react. That yote came flying at me at a dead run and stopped about 40yds out, then was going to circle into the corn to get downwind of my I suppose. I drew but he caught my movement and bolted when he was at about 30yds. 

Next time I'll get myself ready before I make any noise. That made me want to get my rifle out.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

The bad weather may give the already depleted herd a chance, cannot really afford to have the herd wiped out.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Last night for early bow. Your time to shine!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

One last hunt before the pumpkin patch!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hunted this morning til about 11 and decided to wave the white flag until late season. Saw a few small bucks n a fawn.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Brutal night on stand. Still waiting for the jewels to come back out.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I watched an empty cornfield from 2 to dark. Not sure if the deer are staying down out of the weather or what...but it was awfully slow the last few days in the evenings with this cold snap.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Brutal night on stand. Still waiting for the jewels to come back out.


Man you need to get a HBS! I was toasty warm all sit! Lol. Had some does around me, but there was too many eyes on me to draw. Now I get to sit back and watch all the guys in their trucks kill all the bucks I have been watching.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

About froze tonight, had one come in 40 yards and closing at just before five. Spooked it when I reached for bow and chair squeaked. With the deer running down field and not much shooting time left I figured I wasn't going to see anything else. Got out of blind and spooked another. Guess I'll have to wait till gun season over and hope to get one.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

So I was called a F'ing liar tonight at the bar by some tool that strolls into town. Saying the bucks I got on trail cam are all over the internet and not from my NW Iowa Buena Vista County farm. This pic in particular. 








This kid has no idea of what kind of deer can be raised in this part of the state. I asked him if he had ever heard of the Raveiling buck and he didn't have a clue. I told him shot like 5 miles from my farm. 182" shot last year and 192" shot a few years ago and still didn't believe me. Showed him a pic of about 130" 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 year old and asked him if he was a shooter and he said yes and I said well no wonder why you don't see the big boys. 2 1/2 year old in question








I ended it with whenever you want me to manage your farm, just let me know. Lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any part of iowa can produce monsters if they have limited pressure and are allowed to get to 4.5.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

It amazes me how many "expert" hunters show everything that they know just by opening their mouths!!  Sometimes it's best just to walk away and let them believe what they want to! Greg


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well so far today I haven't seen a single deer. Hope a big old doe wants to eat some beans tonight. Got the heater going and about ready to fall asleep, but at least I'm not working. Wishing I could have my bow in here instead of the muzzleloader.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Pinger335 said:


> Well so far today I haven't seen a single deer. Hope a big old doe wants to eat some beans tonight. Got the heater going and about ready to fall asleep, but at least I'm not working. Wishing I could have my bow in here instead of the muzzleloader.


I hear you. Archery took (most) all the fun out of hunting with guns for me. I still do it but always am wishing I had my bow.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Show 'em what it's all about Pinger. Some people haven't a clue.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

GreenAcres said:


> I hear you. Archery took (most) all the fun out of hunting with guns for me. I still do it but always am wishing I had my bow.


My same thoughts exactly. I only kill a few doe with the guns just to help people get some food. Nothing tonight but a nice relaxing evening. I don't know if I would even call this hunting, but it beat being home


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

*Bobcat Pics*

No big bucks this year but got some really cool pics of bobcats, these came from Clay and Buena Vista counties, have never seen them up here before this year and got 4 different animals, glad to see them.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

So what's the deal with SE Iowa? I've got a zone 6 muzzleloader tag and was hoping to hunt my grandparents farm. I talked with her on the phone yesterday and she said they hadn't seen a deer in a couple weeks. 

EHD hit the herds hard in SE Iowa? I'll probably still go up for no other reason than to visit my grandparents but my father-in-law who also has a tag might not come up if there is nothing to hunt. 

Thanks


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Western Iowa







I didn't shoot it


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> Western Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 score able points have yet to here the score


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Monster! Hope he wasn't ran down by trucks.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

What a trophy.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My stepdaughter's boyfriend killed a 14pt that'll go in the low 160"s yesterday with the scatter gun...He'd been bowhunting him on one of their farms but he had vanished, he ended up killing him 2 miles away on another farm. He had a few trail cam pics of him so we know it was the same deer.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

My cousin's husband shot the #1 buck I was hoping would make it another year. He was happy and his daughter was with him in the blind and she had fun, so well worth it. Always more deer


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

he didn't make it. upon closer inspection he could have been a jaw dropper next year but he did have super mass and a horse of a body


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Bummer rut hunt! He would have been a giant next year!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

One season down, one to go.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

BowhunterMason said:


> So what's the deal with SE Iowa? I've got a zone 6 muzzleloader tag and was hoping to hunt my grandparents farm. I talked with her on the phone yesterday and she said they hadn't seen a deer in a couple weeks.
> 
> EHD hit the herds hard in SE Iowa? I'll probably still go up for no other reason than to visit my grandparents but my father-in-law who also has a tag might not come up if there is nothing to hunt.
> 
> Thanks


SE Iowa is still ok. EHD hit western iowa along the Missouri.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Overall review of season 1 in western Iowa. Population is way down probably in half and spotty to boot some fields would be full of deer others nothing but squirrels. Of 4 bucks I wanted to take 2 took there last breaths Saturday, another was shot at and missed and of course the biggest was in survival mode hiding with the cattle he didn't get big by accident pretty sure they will both make it to next year without me helping our group get them


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Neighbor got a nice one









I really wish bow hunting was open during the two days between shotgun seasons


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone up near rock valley know the full story about the mountain lion killed


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> Neighbor got a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why they won't let you hunt with a bow during gun season as long as you buy a gun tag and wear hunter orange.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

dac said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I don't understand why they won't let you hunt with a bow during gun season as long as you buy a gun tag and wear hunter orange.


Exactly it's not like you are putting anyone at risk or anything. Not sure of their logic on that. It would sell more tags and after all that's all the state really cares about is money.

I'm taking a kid out for second season that I didn't get him a deer during youth. Got a blind brushed in next to a soybean plot. Should be killer. I have seen tons of deer hitting the beans and no one has hunted there this year yet. I hope to see a hitlister step out for him. Cams are showing that all have come home to farm and survived the rut. Should at least see a bunch of deer and get his heart pumping. Lol


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> Exactly it's not like you are putting anyone at risk or anything. Not sure of their logic on that. It would sell more tags and after all that's all the state really cares about is money.
> 
> I'm taking a kid out for second season that I didn't get him a deer during youth. Got a blind brushed in next to a soybean plot. Should be killer. I have seen tons of deer hitting the beans and no one has hunted there this year yet. I hope to see a hitlister step out for him. Cams are showing that all have come home to farm and survived the rut. Should at least see a bunch of deer and get his heart pumping. Lol


Good Luck to you and the youth.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

BowhunterMason said:


> So what's the deal with SE Iowa? I've got a zone 6 muzzleloader tag and was hoping to hunt my grandparents farm. I talked with her on the phone yesterday and she said they hadn't seen a deer in a couple weeks.
> 
> EHD hit the herds hard in SE Iowa? I'll probably still go up for no other reason than to visit my grandparents but my father-in-law who also has a tag might not come up if there is nothing to hunt.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't heard of many EHD kills in the area, but the general population is way down.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Heard a rumor today that the DNR might be getting rid of late season muzzleloader in the future.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Heard a rumor today that the DNR might be getting rid of late season muzzleloader in the future.


They need to get rid of the nr holiday season and that January antler less season first.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

As long as I can late season bowhunt I will be fine. The muzzleloader is nice on those extremely cold days and I do admit there are times when laziness takes over and I grab it, but if it was bow only late then I would just hunt bow only. Haven't shot anything but predators with a firearm in a long time, but this slow season has caused me to want to pick up my encore. Guess if the muzzleloading season wasn't there I wouldn't have that crutch.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Heard a rumor today that the DNR might be getting rid of late season muzzleloader in the future.


Wish they would get rid of late antler less and early muzzy if I had to pick one of the muzzy seasons. Glad they got rid of thanksgiving antlerless. Even reducing county to county doe tags would help.... otherwise really not doing a bad job least we don't have guns during the rut


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Worst thing about getting rid of late muzzle loader is that it would eliminate a buck tag from a bow hunters pocket


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rut hunt said:


> Wish they would get rid of late antler less and early muzzy if I had to pick one of the muzzy seasons. Glad they got rid of thanksgiving antlerless. Even reducing county to county doe tags would help.... otherwise really not doing a bad job least we don't have guns during the rut


Heard they were getting rid of both late muzzy and late antler less.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Worst thing about getting rid of late muzzle loader is that it would eliminate a buck tag from a bow hunters pocket


Yup the real problem lies with party hunting IMO.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup the real problem lies with party hunting IMO.


Yes and no. I think it is the parties that do the most damage but its those weekend warriors that just shoot everything as it runs by that are the culprits. My buddy and I both bow hunt and hunt with a party during shotgun season I enjoy having the ppl for comrade around but get fed up with ppl whining they don't see deer and then shoot as many as they can when they come by. If they'd just get there @as out of the pickup they'd see a lot more. That's why us 2 that bow hunt are the only 2 that consistantly kill respectable bucks


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't muzzle load & I don't think that is as big of a problem a the late antler less season. The best thing the DNR could do is get rid of the late antler less season, to many shed bucks get shot.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

APA, did you hear they were getting rid of the late season or just the weapon....muzzle loader. But still able to bow hunt late season.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I watched the news yesterday morning and they had someone from DNR on said he had went out and talked to some of the first season gun hunters and the deer numbers was down. He said this was no accident and it was by design to reduce the herd over the last several years but he said it may be time to let up off the gas somewhat now. So I guess we will see what they do or if the Governor throws a wrench in their plans.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

As a conservative guy I generally like the ideas of the Gov, but with him it's all bottom line and numbers (revenue). That sucks when he's not a bow hunter and really doesn't understand us. I can't see them doing away with late bow season, I hope. It is them that I offer see but rarely get a shot at the true giants. Of course with this recent streak of cold it may push up the shedding a bit.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Man I hate some of this autocorrect and mini keypad.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just sad to see what Iowa is turing into for sportsman and hunters. Not much opportunity left. Feel sorry for the next generation who will never get to experience what the good ol days were like.
It will soon be nothing more than a black desert in most of the state.


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm highly skeptical that late muzzle is going anywhere, but can see that the late doe season has probably served its purpose and can either go or be further reduced in the county I hunt.

Did your "source" mention why muzzleloader season was being dropped? It's been the same forever, not sure why it would change now.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Deer multiply like rabbits. They should know this. Won't take long to get back to the problematic numbers If they let up too much.

If you guys are willing to adapt to this and want to have a significant effect, use any let up on deer hunting as an opportunity to hunt coyote. Each one you kill saves a few deer and a bunch of Turkey. Besides, yote hunting looks fun. I'm adding it on this year.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember back to I think it was 03 when I seen herds of deer groups of 40 or more running during gun season now I'm lucky to see that total for the season


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I would be very disappointed if they took away the late season. Are they looking to take away the season all together or just that weapon system? Seems silly to me. If you want to affect deer numbers, manipulating the coldest latest season isn't the way to do that. 

Who would we talk to that would know the details on this? I wonder if they're going to involve any discussions from the hunters in this decision or if they're just going to do it and then we'll suffer.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

hoyt_hunter007 said:


> I'm highly skeptical that late muzzle is going anywhere, but can see that the late doe season has probably served its purpose and can either go or be further reduced in the county I hunt.
> 
> Did your "source" mention why muzzleloader season was being dropped? It's been the same forever, not sure why it would change now.


X2. No way it's getting dropped.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd be pissed if they dumped late muzzy. It is not the problem.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe they should look at reducing 2nd shotgun season to the 5 days that 1 st runs for. That would limit hunting a little bit. I'm not sure what their goal is but I would look at the season that most doe are killed if they are trying to increase numbers. Around me the first season hunters are buck only guys, funny they are the same group of guys that complain about deer damage on crops and no big bucks around. Lol they will never get it, but I keep trying to explain it to them every time they complain


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Heard they were getting rid of both late muzzy and late antler less.


Where did you hear this? Reliable source?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

The governor is a deer hunter, though I think a gun hunter vs. being a bow hunter, but he does understand the sportsman's wishes. He gets a lot of pressure from groups to keep the deer herd down. Farm Bureau because farmers don't like crop depredation; Insurance industry because they don't like paying for car/deer accidents. 
There is no need to drop one of the seasons to increase the deer herd and dropping a season is not likely to happen, the archery, gun, and muzzle-loader groups have fought hard to get their seasons and the DNR has done a good job of accommodating everyone's wants. All that needs to happen is curtail the taking of does. I am sure many of you recall when the number of 'any deer' licenses during shotgun season was very limited. For a long time now it has been 'any deer' during any season. That was great at first cause we all got a better chance to shoot a deer, but there is the consequence of fewer deer. Reduce the doe harvest and the population will come back up.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

The governor understand the money from the corn and soybeans growers, crop insurance, auto insurance, etc. Biologist branstand has ignored the DNRs recommendations completely.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

stanlh said:


> The governor is a deer hunter, though I think a gun hunter vs. being a bow hunter, but he does understand the sportsman's wishes. He gets a lot of pressure from groups to keep the deer herd down. Farm Bureau because farmers don't like crop depredation; Insurance industry because they don't like paying for car/deer accidents.
> There is no need to drop one of the seasons to increase the deer herd and dropping a season is not likely to happen, the archery, gun, and muzzle-loader groups have fought hard to get their seasons and the DNR has done a good job of accommodating everyone's wants. All that needs to happen is curtail the taking of does. I am sure many of you recall when the number of 'any deer' licenses during shotgun season was very limited. For a long time now it has been 'any deer' during any season. That was great at first cause we all got a better chance to shoot a deer, but there is the consequence of fewer deer. Reduce the doe harvest and the population will come back up.


The Gov. is a deer hunter when it suits him politically and when the Drurys invite him. I agree with you that the main thing that needs to happen is a reduction in available doe tags where it's needed. The DNR has tried to do that and the Gov. has stopped them.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

mplane72 said:


> The Gov. is a deer hunter when it suits him politically and when the Drurys invite him. I agree with you that the main thing that needs to happen is a reduction in available doe tags where it's needed. The DNR has tried to do that and the Gov. has stopped them.


The Gov. is from north central IA and he did not always hunt with the Drurys. No argument that he has ignored the DNR biologists.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

The wife shot her very first buck today and its headed for the wall







heard of more bucks shot Saturday than all of first season. Them again a group of 24 guys only has 2 deer killed and one is a doe and other is a spike welcome to the hills and hollers of ehd country


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

The area the governor lives is skewed as far as deer population goes. Used to shed hunt is place back in college with a buddy. The field next to his house has 20-30 deer in it every night coming out of the boyscout camp. I would imagine he thinks there is a deer problem.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> The area the governor lives is skewed as far as deer population goes. Used to shed hunt is place back in college with a buddy. The field next to his house has 20-30 deer in it every night coming out of the boyscout camp. I would imagine he thinks there is a deer problem.


Which scout camp are you talking about?


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Worst opening weekend we have had for the group in years. 24 guys and we managed one doe and one buck. Granted a few does were passed up but we just arent seeing the numbers like we used to. 5-6 years ago we'd push a timber and 20 or so deer ran out, this year maybe 2 or three. Lots of dry pushes. They need to get rid of the antlerless tags or do something different. Very discouraging.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe one bright spot if there is one is a lot of hunters are seeing the numbers in decline. Maybe just maybe they will ease up on the does for a couple seasons. I think that is are only hope I don't see much help coming from the top it is going to be up to the hunters to get it done. jmo


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

rut hunt said:


> The wife shot her very first buck today and its headed for the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to her


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> The area the governor lives is skewed as far as deer population goes. Used to shed hunt is place back in college with a buddy. The field next to his house has 20-30 deer in it every night coming out of the boyscout camp. I would imagine he thinks there is a deer problem.


Surely he could read the reports from the DNR if he actually cared.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Heard they were getting rid of late muzzy .


I hope they don't....


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

We hunters need to exercise restraint, learn self control. Not trying to start a war here but far too often I hear stories about hunters bragging about killing more than a few deer. Just because they sell you 12 tags, kill 'em all. I know that there is a fine line between population and a healthy heard. I personally think that we are killing too many. I don't know how to fix it other than self control.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Ran into a group of 16 that had their 16 doe tags filled and were starting to fill the next 16 state wide tags with does because they were not see any bucks worth shooting.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> Ran into a group of 16 that had their 16 doe tags filled and were starting to fill the next 16 state wide tags with does because they were not see any bucks worth shooting.


Sounds like "just because" . We will all soon be crying in our tag soup.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You tell 'em I'm coming....and Hell's coming with me!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

One more day and we can get the bow back in our hands  !!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> One more day and we can get the bow back in our hands  !!!!!!


Yessir! Too bad all of my spots have been run into the ground the last few weeks.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Think I'll wait till wed morning to go out, gonna be a tad chilly mon and tues.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Time to head out again. I'm less excited about that bow than I am about muzzleloader season though, just because my son has decided that he wants to give it a go. He's only 7, so it's going to be interesting. A BB gun has been his only experience shooting a gun until this last weekend when I had him shoot the muzzleloader with one charge. He liked it though. I think I'll get permission again for a little honey hole that is a main traffic area for a large herd. The land owner's son has a tag to fill first, but he said he'll call and let me know when he gets his tag filled so we can go out there. I got the gun scoped this weekend also, so that should make it a little easier. They're really herding up now, but still haven't seen a giant this year. Usually by now I've seen a couple monsters. I think EHD really took a toll over the last couple summers. Hopefully the deer can rebound. 

Good luck to everyone headed out with a bow or a muzzleloader over the next couple weeks. Hope to see some more great pics on here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone been out?


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Had 30+ come into the small 1.5 acre bean plot Thursday afternoon. At least 8 were bucks mostly small 1.5 yr olds. Biggest was a broken up main frame 8 that was probably 3.5. Going to be cold again tomorrow, so I'll most likely take the smoke pole and see if we have any beans left in the plot.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw a big herd, close to 30, in the cut corn last night. Unfortunately the bow doesn't work so well when they are out in the corn. I'm going to stay on the ground tonight and attempt to stalk and put some meat down.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Went out with the muzzy and scouted some new public ground found a nice opening and was looking for a tree to put a stand in and sure enough out of the timber comes 3 130s


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Have a long Monday of work, then I am off for a week straight to hunt the tail end archery. Don't care if it's -30 or 30 I will be out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Went out again this evening. Had a bunch come out, but they stayed out of range. It was so cold walking out it was unbelievable. Felt like someone was punching me in the throat. I have about had enough.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

May, this week is going to be cold for sure.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> May, this week is going to be cold for sure.


It's brutal. Thank god for my HBS, unfortunately you can't wear it on the walk out.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Cold night. Wish I had a HBS. Not fun.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Seen 10 tonight nothing close tho..


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

My wife shot this 9 pt. Saturday afternoon when the weather was still nice.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Atta girl!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

GOBLE4ME said:


> My wife shot this 9 pt. Saturday afternoon when the weather was still nice.


Congrats!!! Sweet green bow and arrows


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Scouted some public ground with the muzzy today missed a nice one and found 2 dynamite spots found a tree that literally had a scrape halo all the way around it


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm out tonight with my 4 year old son looking for a doe with the smoke pole. Having a blast so far. We just had a group of 36 turkey's walk across the plot and starting to snow again. Should be a good night.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Had a blizzard over here by Swisher. I couldn't even see 100 yds. Now that I'm home, it has quit. 2" of new fluff in the driveway.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Have the rest of the week off and was planing on heading out in the morning but came down with a Nasty flu. It Takes a TON for me to not climb into a treestand when I have the time off, but think I am sitting tomorrow out. Hopefully feeling better later in the week.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sat back tonight and watched the field. spotted one definite mature buck, but unfortunately he already dropped both sides.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Still Hunt end thru some public ground with a couple buddies decided to let the only buck I seen grow. Buddy shot a bobcat hoping to get the picture soon


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Sat back tonight and watched the field. spotted one definite mature buck, but unfortunately he already dropped both sides.


What?!
I better do some looking before I drop the biggest doe in a group I guess. Nothing but a dink fork and button bucks tonight, but had a blast with my boy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup look close!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

They are definitely dropping. The first day of second gun season my buddy scooped up a 160s set right out from under me and on the last day of second season I had a giant shed buck walk out. be careful guys!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't know who is out this morning but it's a beautiful day to be a Bowhunter! Temps rose to almost 30. Feels like I am cheating sitting out when it's this warm. Going to get cold again tonight, but today is awesome. Only issue is with these nice temps I have heard quite a few fair weather muzzleloader shots going off on the surrounding property. Maybe one will walk by and the CS 30 can put it down.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I went shed hunting this afternoon - a goose egg.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Went out for a few hours this morning it was pretty nice out. Didnt see anything. Im going to call it good for the year. These -30 plus windchill next few days doesnt appeal much to me lol.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I will try it one more time tomorrow, then I have to work through the end of the season, been a bit of a rough one, antelope hunt, elk hunt, and about 80 sits in a stand..... And 0 animals.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Took vacation for this whole next week. It didn't work out for me to get my boy out this last week with the temps and where I wanted to get permission for. I think we'll be able to get in there this next week and the temps should be better after Monday. I'm pumped. Saw a huge herd there last week on one of the nicer days, with probably 20 bucks wandering throughout the group. None of them were really monsters, but there's some decent ones in there that will make a great memory for a young kid to get as his first buck. 

I'm still hoping to get my bow tag filled, but we'll concentrate on getting my son a buck with the muzzleloader first. I just hope they don't all drop before we can get out there.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

It was cold and the wind was almost brutal but I will only have one more chance to fill my tag on Thursday. After all the times out and not seeing anything it was worth it. Actually seeing deer again. Good thing I already have one in the freezer or one of those would have gone down. Still holding out for the big buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> I will try it one more time tomorrow, then I have to work through the end of the season, been a bit of a rough one, antelope hunt, elk hunt, and about 80 sits in a stand..... And 0 animals.


Don't feel bad, I didn't shoot anything either. Depressing season.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm getting all the ingredients rounded up for tag soup the work load this week just isn't going to allow another hunt


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Pride Hunter said:


> I took this buck last Sat. morning. Appeared out of no where. There was a farm cat messing around my tree so when I hear leaves rustle I thought it was the cat and turned to look and here he come. So I named him Cat Daddy. Not real wide but awesome mass, 9" brows, and 11" G2. Couldn't pass him up. :wink:


Thats a great buck !!!


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I spent my last night out for the season. Tag soup for me but not for lack of trying. Saw plenty of deer tonight but they just wouldn't come past the tree line. I watched them feed until dark and was trapped in my stand until they left. ( I don't know why I didn't just leave cause my season is over?) Habit I guess. I wish I had another week because they are really grouped up and moving again. With my freezer full from early muzzleloader season My tag was unfilled by choice. I really wanted a wall hanger this year but it wasn't in the cards. I want to thank the Archery Talk Community for all of the information and support, it really is helping me become a better Archer. Next year will be my year! Thanks again.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

It has been a fun season for sure. I shot my first buck with a bow an old mature 7 point and two days later a real nice mature 10. I'm out tonight just for the relaxation of it, kind of after a doe. Even though I have past two already. Would love to see big brow tonight even if I can't shoot him, just to know he made it. Good luck to everyone out trying to fill a tag tonight and can't wait till shed season and this fall. God bless


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Was planning on getting my last sit in for the year last night, which would have only been my 3rd sit, but once again those plans fell through due to family obligations. Oh well, from the sounds of it the population could use one less deer taken out


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

30.000 less deer killed this year, 60.000 less than in the peak of it all in the 2005-2006 years. I hope the DNR, Governor, who ever makes the decisions, can see the herd is getting beat to death> Stop the extra doe tags, stop the defimation tags, no need for anybody to kill 10-20 deer.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, my last hunt was ruined the same way probably half a dozen hunts have been ruined this year...by yotes. It's time to put the bow down and get out my rifle. 

Overall, I'm happy with the season, even though I didn't fill a tag. I got to see a lot of deer and passed on many bucks. 

I told myself at the beginning of the year that this year I wasn't going to settle for a deer under 150, and I didn't. Last year I was going to do the same thing but shot one I shouldn't have. 

I could have taken a doe last night but decided to hold out for the chance of a buck tonight. 

The deer population is down, for sure. I guess I unintentionally did my part by leaving two tags that I normally would have filled, empty. 

Indoor starts next week and I'm excited to get back to regular shooting. Congrats to everyone that scored big this year. It's been fun watching this thread.


----------



## Iowaguy365 (Dec 17, 2013)

Any Sheds Being found out there Iowa Shedheads?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pulled a shed off a wounded buck I finished off during late muzzy.







i Have a couple young bucks on camera shed out. I've walked a couple of my better areas already once this year and havent found anything but a dead 9 point 3 dead does and a 6" piece of broke off antler.
We believe our biggest buck on camera moved to a safer area from our bow pressure in November just in time to stay hidden during gun season. I believe I spotted him couple days after seasons end but was a little hard to tell from 3/4 a mile away all I really know is it had a big rack from that distance and was in the right area.
Heard rumor local coyote hunters wounded a big buck few weekends back no wonder there is no deer left if someone sees one they shoot it. just like pheasants couple years ago 

I'm trying to put the hurt on the local coyote population myself just to save a few fawns 

On a side note got wifeys buck back from the taxi 2 weeks ago was only their for a month


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have an extra cape hanging around,? Off a decent buck has to have decent mass at least at the bases. 
Wifey wants to learn taxidermy but I never did shoot a buck to get the cape off of but I do have antlers for the mount


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rut hunt - Check out taxidermy.net lots of capes and other things for sale.

Found this great young 10 point dead today. Dog's first solo find, so that was cool but hate finding dead deer.









Only 1 buck has dropped but he is worth getting out there to find them in the cold. Old 1 eye








No luck finding his set yet, but good exercise.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Anybody finding sheds yet? Still seems a little early


----------



## SilentDraw101 (Oct 2, 2013)

I had an unsuccessful season this year.. I hunted hard and Long.. I hunted more all - day hunts this year than the previous years combined. I was totally tired and I was actually relieved when the season was over. That is just how tired I was.. I would have liked a wall hanger, but I learned a lot this year.. Everything I saw, this year, was either to young, not big enough, or (Big) chasin tail - ugh! Though, there was one opportunity I'd like to have back. It just reminded me how much it sucks to hunt off the ground and not in a treestand. I'm disgusted with myself for not putting a treestand at this one spot.. O well, you learn as you go.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

SilentDraw101 said:


> I had an unsuccessful season this year.. I hunted hard and Long.. I hunted more all - day hunts this year than the previous years combined. I was totally tired and I was actually relieved when the season was over. That is just how tired I was.. I would have liked a wall hanger, but I learned a lot this year.. Everything I saw, this year, was either to young, not big enough, or (Big) chasin tail - ugh! Though, there was one opportunity I'd like to have back. It just reminded me how much it sucks to hunt off the ground and not in a treestand. I'm disgusted with myself for not putting a treestand at this one spot.. O well, you learn as you go.


When I first started bow hunting a 3-4 years ago I didnt know what I was doing, spent minimal time in makeshift ground blinds and saw bigger deer than I have ever seen. Now these last two years I have put in 3 stands and ran two cameras all season and still havent even had a glimpse of a shooter within 100 yards... Funny how that works, my areas changed, and not for the better, not even close .


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

rut hunt said:


> Anybody finding sheds yet? Still seems a little early


Haven't been out yet...hard to get motivated when we have about 30" of snow on the ground or the temp are in the single to below zero range.:sad:


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Found 1 yesterday. Rough scored it at 56 2/8" with 5 2/8" brow. Nice young buck with great potential.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's gonna be a good one


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The classic was weak this year


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> The classic was weak this year


I have to agree with that. I did finally get the Watson Airlock that I have been wanting though.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Any of you guys see there is a moose running around Cedar County?
http://qctimes.com/news/local/moose...cle_94e191f8-ed69-593d-a987-6cea93998059.html


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Sweet, Moose is in season, right? :wink:


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Forgot to post this in the "Iowa Thread." Got this guy chasing does on January 3rd. Wasn't sure on the shot, turns out it was a double lung. Left him overnight and the coyotes found him before I did. Less than 100 yards from my stand. Luckily I had already done my meat hunting for the year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/publish/posts/3281/where-did-the-big-bucks-go.html

Good read here by Bill, hopefully things start to bounce back but I'm getting concerned.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like a few made it.


----------

